# Feedback MBA - vos questions



## Tlab (5 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Mon MBA est en ce moment à coté de moi en train de se charger (je le calibre d'abord). Je l'ai acheté à l'Apple Store de NY (5th av.)

Je pense faire un petit feedback rapide afin que ceux qui hésitent puissent avoir une idée plus claire du portable. Ainsi, posez moi vos questions et j'essaierai d'y répondre au plus vite et de manière précise.

Je compte acheter le superdrive mais il était sold out, je ne peux donc rien dire dessus pour l'instant .

Evitez juste les questions qui ont déjà été répondues dans les quelques reviews qui traînent sur la toile en ce moment, du genre : "L'est où l'port ethernet mec ?"

Pour l'autonomie, j'essaierai de vous donner quelques infos le plus tôt possible, mais je pense m'accorder une semaine afin de bien calibrer la batterie et de donner le temps à Spotlight de tout indexer.

Ce que je peux vous dire pour l'instant, c'est que sa finition et sa qualité de fabrication sont à des années lumières du MacBook et même du MBP (entendez par là nettement meilleure). Il n'y a pas un seul plastique décollé, pas d'écran tordu, et il a l'air bien plus costaud !)

Ah également pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas encore on peut écrire les caractères français, comme "é", ou bien "ç" avec un mac clavier américain. C'est même plus pratique dès qu'il s'agit d'écrire des majuscules avec accents.


----------



## pim (6 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Super 

As-tu une borne AirPort en norme N ? Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser l'Assistant migration sans passer par la borne AirPort, directement avec un réseau ordinateur à ordinateur, car tous mes Mac sont en norme N alors que ma borne AirPort est un ancien modèle en G.

L'intérêt de la manip étant de ne pas passer 10 heures à faire la mise en route ave la norme G  (pour les autres synchro entre machines, les temps de copie ne dépassent jamais 5 minutes, ce qui est très acceptable, suffisamment pour que je conserve ma "soucoupe volante" en G encore quelques temps).

Merci par avance


----------



## Tlab (6 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

non je n'ai malheuresement pas de borne airport 

Autre retour sur le DD 80 Go 4200 rpm : j'avais essayé un windows vista sur ce genre de DD et c'était la catastrophe. Après deux trois manips dans la base de registre (notamment pour désactiver Superfetch, une sorte de "mémoire d'action" qui charge de manière proactive les données, un truc bizarre quoi), c'est devenu mieux. Par contre sur le MBA les performances sont vraiment bonnes, sans doute car Mac Os X est moins gourmand. Par exemple, je confirme le boot en 45 secondes environ. Je n'ai pas ressenti de ralentissement majeur. Considerez ce DD comme celui d'un MacBook légèrement enrhumé (du moins à première vue).

Un point qui peut devenir légèrement gênant, mais pas rédibitoire : pour ouvrir la trappe des connecteurs, il faut surélever le protable à moins d'avoir les ongles loooooooooongs ! Quant au Magsafe, c'est aussi le cas mais dans une moindre mesure (cela dit je continue de m'entrainer pour améliorer ma performance, et qui sait un jour peut-être je parviendrai à le retirer sans toucher au MBA ).


----------



## desertea (6 Février 2008)

J'attends mon MBA avec impatience !!!
Juste une petite question "subjective", lors du déballage, quand tu as sorti la machine de sa boite, et que tu l'as vu "en vrai", as tu été "impréssionné" par sa taille, sa finition, son design ?


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

Ouah le mec !!! Super. Tu nous mets des photos, dis ? :love: Je suis etonne, je pensais que le MBA necessiterait la 10.5.2, mais apparemment non. Tu as quelle version exactement ?


----------



## Tlab (6 Février 2008)

Pour ce qui est de la version c'est une 10.5.1, sans doute spécifique car comme c'est le cas pour la plupart des macs les DVDs d'installation ne fonctionnent qu'avec le MBA. De plus Apple dans un soucis de cohérence a retiré du dock (et seulement du dock) certaines applis nécessitant un graveur DVD.

Je n'ai pas été particulièrement impressionné par son épaisseur mais plutôt par son design. Le clavier noir sur fond alu rend très bien. La finition est hallucinante comparée aux autres portables Apple et est même supérieure à celle d'un Lenovo Thinkpad sur bien des points, sauf la robustesse bien sûr.

Un autre point positif dont peu de reviews parlent : le ventilo est inutile 90 % du temps, on ne l'entends que très rarement et il est tout simplement à l'arrêt lorsque l'on utilise sa machine gentiment.

Le clavier est légèrement différent de celui du MacBook noir, il est moins mou et les touches plus agréables au toucher.

Le faible espace autour de la trappe à connecteurs est vraiment problématique, de nombreux périphériques ne pourront pas rentrer à fond. Mon DD externe par exemple. En fait on peut même dire que seuls les ports Apple rentrent sans difficulté, la plupart des câbles des autres marques nécessitent le soulèvement de la machine pour être enfilés correctement (mais ils ne la surélèvent pas par la suite), et certains ne peuvent pas être utilisés du tout. Prévoyez donc un budget câble !

L'écran est magnifique à l'exception du léger halo en haut de 3-4 mm d'épaisseur. Bien meilleur que ceux des MacBook et des MBP LEDs.

Quant à l'autonomie il semblerait que pour l'instant après un peu de surf, de l'installation à l'aide du Superdrive Apple (que je viens d'acheter), plusieurs redémarrages et mise à jour elle se situe autour de 4h15 ou 4h30, avec l'écran à 50% (ce qui ne représente pas la moitié de la puissance lumineuse, Apple utilise une gradation exponentielle).


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la version c'est une 10.5.1, sans doute spécifique car comme c'est le cas pour la plupart des macs les DVDs d'installation ne fonctionnent qu'avec le MBA. De plus Apple dans un soucis de cohérence a retiré du dock (et seulement du dock) certaines applis nécessitant un graveur DVD.
> 
> Je n'ai pas été particulièrement impressionné par son épaisseur mais plutôt par son design. Le clavier noir sur fond alu rend très bien. La finition est hallucinante comparée aux autres portables Apple et est même supérieure à celle d'un Lenovo Thinkpad sur bien des points, sauf la robustesse bien sûr.
> 
> ...



Pour la version, je parlais du numero exact, genre 9CAB. Pour l'autonomie, il faudra attendre une bonne dizaine de cycles decharge/charge pour se faire une idee. En tout cas ca a l'air tres bien


----------



## Tlab (6 Février 2008)

Je reviens un instant sur l'écran qui me bluffe littéralement dans les noirs. Ils sont d'une profondeur incroyable !


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Je reviens un instant sur l'écran qui me bluffe littéralement dans les noirs. Ils sont d'une profondeur incroyable !



Pour info, tu compares avec quel autre ecran ?


----------



## Tlab (6 Février 2008)

Je compare avec à peu près tout ce qui existe sur le marché en ce qui concerne les noirs, mais plus particulièrement le MacBook, l'ancien MacBook Pro 15", et un ThinkPad x61s (qui est complètement à la ramasse lui !), que j'ai tous possédé pendant un certain temps.

Par contre il me semble que les couleurs méritent un sérieux étalonnage pour un pro (je m'en fous un peu en ce qui me concerne, c'est déjà bien comme ça). Enfin c'est vraiment un écran magnifique, que je mettrai au même niveau qu'un Sony TZ.

Maintenant il se peut que je sois tombé sur une série particulièrement bien fabriquée.

(ah pour info je ne suis pas du tout un pro concernant la photo, mais je suis né dans une famille de photographes, donc j'ai une connaissance minimale en terme d'écran  ).

Bon, il faut que j'ailles me coucher maintenant !

PS : Le superdrive est identique à première vue à celui des autres portables Apple, il fait le même bruit et est plutôt silencieux.


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

C'est interessant si tu as plusieurs ecrans sous les yeux pour comparer  Je croyais que tu n'avais pas pris le Superdrive ? Tu es ressorti le chercher en courant ?


----------



## pim (6 Février 2008)

Ça à l'air très bien tout cela ! 

Peut-on entendre le processeur lorsque le portable est sous faible charge ? (ce que l'on appelle le whine, on l'entends en collant son oreille contre le portable)

Autre question, est-ce que l'on sent les vibrations du disque dur ou est-ce que on l'entends lors des accès ?

@ HmJ : au post #6 Tlab indique qu'il vient d'acheter le SuperDrive, il était sans doute pas dispo uniquement dans la boutique


----------



## Now (6 Février 2008)

Des photos peut être ?


----------



## Lonneki (6 Février 2008)

Waw... Moi qui commençait à avoir des doutes suite à toutes les critiques, là je suis sous le charme.. Merci pour tes premières impressions.

L'écran des TZ est en effet exceptionnel et si le MBA arrive à ce niveau de qualité, je suis aux anges.

Devant le recevoir aujourd'hui ou au pire demain en version SSD, je pourrais confirmer ses qualités et apporter ma modeste contribution.


----------



## Fractal (6 Février 2008)

Est-ce que tu penses qu'il est possible de jouer à World of Warcraft dessus?
Je ne parle pas de la puissance de la carte graphique, mais du bruit du ventilateur lorsque le processeur reste à pleine charge pendant longtemps.


----------



## theveils.net (6 Février 2008)

Chouette!!

J'attend également mon MBA, pas pour tout de suite vu les délais.

Quelle utilisation en fais-tu ? 

Si Adobe CS3 il y a.. Des impressions sur comment tourne Photoshop CS3 ? Flash CS3 ? ou encore Illustrator CS3 ?

En tout cas, félicitation pour le petit, il est magnifique


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

theveils.net a dit:


> Chouette!!
> 
> J'attend également mon MBA, pas pour tout de suite vu les délais.
> 
> ...



Je comprends qu'on veuille se depanner pour CS3, mais typiquement ces applications avec plein de palettes d'accomodent mal d'une surface reduite


----------



## pim (6 Février 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Je comprends qu'on veuille se depanner pour CS3, mais typiquement ces applications avec plein de palettes d'accomodent mal d'une surface reduite



Je ne veux pas lancer dans un débat sans fin, mais je trouve que ce MacBook Air est "bon pour le service", et donc qu'on peut très bien le dédier à uniquement World of Warcraft ou à CS3, selon les goûts de chacun, même si cela en choque d'autres (dont moi, qui préfère nettement taper du LaTeX en ligne de commande avec un tel bijou).

Bien entendu j'espère que la réponse aux questions posées sera "Oui", en tout cas je suis quasiment sûr que la réponse sera "Oui".


----------



## theveils.net (6 Février 2008)

Oui j'ai un iMac 24 pour cela mais avec la cs3 l'organisation des palettes s'est pas mal améliorée et je pense que du "petit" boulot un 13" ça devrait aller.

Par contre, est ce que le MBA suit derrière ?


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Je ne veux pas lancer dans un débat sans fin, mais je trouve que ce MacBook Air est "bon pour le service", et donc qu'on peut très bien le dédier à uniquement World of Warcraft ou à CS3, selon les goûts de chacun, même si cela en choque d'autres (dont moi, qui préfère nettement taper du LaTeX en ligne de commande avec un tel bijou).
> 
> Bien entendu j'espère que la réponse aux questions posées sera "Oui", en tout cas je suis quasiment sûr que la réponse sera "Oui".



Je ne critique pas du tout la machine, je suis jaloux et j'aimerais bien avoir la meme  C'est juste  l'emission d'une pensee : une telle application avec plein de palette n'est pas la mieux adaptee, mais je me doute qu'on serait bien content de se contenter d'un MBA si on le pouvait


----------



## Tlab (6 Février 2008)

> Peut-on entendre le processeur lorsque le portable est sous faible charge ? (ce que l'on appelle le whine, on l'entends en collant son oreille contre le portable)
> 
> Autre question, est-ce que l'on sent les vibrations du disque dur ou est-ce que on l'entends lors des accès ?



Perso j'ai du mal à entendre le whine. Par contre j'entends assez clairement le DD mais il ne fait que deux ou trois cliquetis et puis on ne l'entend plus. Sur mon MBA il ne vibre pas du tout.



> L'écran des TZ est en effet exceptionnel et si le MBA arrive à ce niveau de qualité, je suis aux anges.



Pour plus de précision mon père est en ce moment à NY et il a amené son TZ. On a fait un rapide comparatif ce matin, mais il faut savoir avant tout que ce que je vais vous dire n'est pas un absolu et que vous pourrez avoir un avis différent. Globalement il a préféré les noirs sur le MBA, plus profonds. Par contre il troue que les couleurs sont assez étranges, en tout cas moins flashy que celles du TZ (ce qui est peut être un bien étant donné le fait que le TZ sature un peu pour rendre l'image plus chatoyante). Sinon le TZ réfléchie moins l'arrière plan. Mais ce sont vraiment deux très bons écrans.



> Est-ce que tu penses qu'il est possible de jouer à World of Warcraft dessus?
> Je ne parle pas de la puissance de la carte graphique, mais du bruit du ventilateur lorsque le processeur reste à pleine charge pendant longtemps.



Avec des écouteurs oui, sans problème, mais l'entourage risque de ne pas aimer, car je le trouve plutôt bruyant à pleine charge. A peu près comme un MB tout court, avec moins de grave et un peu plus aigu. Et surtout il a du mal à se refroidir une fois qu'il a chauffé, le ventilo s'éternise un peu je trouve.



> Quelle utilisation en fais-tu ?
> 
> Si Adobe CS3 il y a.. Des impressions sur comment tourne Photoshop CS3 ? Flash CS3 ? ou encore Illustrator CS3 ?



J'en fait une utilisation très légère et je n'ai pas photoshop pour tester. Mais pour information il semble qu'il permet d'utiliser iMovie 08 sans broncher.

Quelques autres considérations sinon :

Parce que le clavier est rétroéclairé, les touches sont peintes sur du plastique transparent, les lettres sont donc plus difficiles à voir que sur un MacBook, sans rétroéclairage.

Étant donne que le MBA n'a pas de bande plastique sur son pourtour, l'alu a tendance à s'abîmer sur les bords. Là par exemple, j'ai un petit "bobo" sur le coté droit de l'écran (je suis très maniaque cependant, donc peut-être que ça ne vous gênera pas).


----------



## Lonneki (6 Février 2008)

IL EST LA

http://www.veiry.net/mba1.jpg

Je déballe


----------



## moonwalk9r (6 Février 2008)

Vite d'autres photo


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

Il est en mets du temps  
Fais-nous saliver

:love:


----------



## desertea (6 Février 2008)

Lonneki a dit:


> IL EST LA
> 
> http://www.veiry.net/mba1.jpg
> 
> Je déballe




Tu n'as plus de péloche ??????  
Fais péter les photos !!!!!


----------



## Lonneki (6 Février 2008)

Voila voila

http://www.veiry.net/mba1.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba2.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba3.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba4.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba5.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba6.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba7.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba8.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba9.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba10.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba11.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba12.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba13.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba14.jpg

*Premières impressions* :

- Emballage digne d'un iPhone
- Le rêve ultime à déballer
- Il est fin, mais surtout, surtout, d'une fabrication exemplaire
- Silence TOTAL, avec le SSD, aucun aucun bruit. Même en collant l'oreille. (Et j'habite la campagne)
- Ecran terriblement net et lumineux (Je développerais plus tard, mais il tire légèrement sur le Jaune comme l'Imac Alu 24, je vais le calibrer avec ma sonde Spyder 3 Elite)
- Le clavier est plus ferme que celui de l'iMac, le retroeclairage est suffisant
- Le son ne m'a pas paru aussi catastrophique que décrit, il vient du coté droit. A tester
- Le SSD a l'air très très très rapide, la machine a l'air de booter en 10 ou 15 secondes, ca me parait bizarre, je vais chronométrer ça tout à l'heure.

Voila pour mes premières impressions


----------



## theveils.net (6 Février 2008)

Génial. ça fait envie! Vivement que le mien arrive


----------



## desertea (6 Février 2008)

Puré Lonneki, il arrache grave ce MacBook Air !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lonneki (6 Février 2008)

Je continue :

- Office 2008 installé à partir de mon iMac via le partage, ça a été très rapide (Une minute), à tel point que je me demande si un lecteur externe a un intérêt
- Boot : A partir de l'écran gris de démarrage jusqu'à l'arrivée sur le bureau : 22 secondes (Mon iMac avec un 500go à 7200mn fait 30s)
- Lancement de Word 2008 : MBA SSD : 6s iMac : 10s


----------



## Now (6 Février 2008)

Bien sympathique tout ça, j'attends de le voir en vrai vu que j'ai un collègue présent sur Macgeneration qui ne devrait pas trop tarder à le recevoir .


----------



## pim (6 Février 2008)

Comme prévu ce MBA déchire tout avec son disque SSD


----------



## David_b (6 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> moi, qui préfère nettement taper du LaTeX en ligne de commande avec un tel bijou).


Pervers, va 


Sympa pas le retour, en tout cas. merci 

edit : il est drôlement beau :love:
... et avec le SSD :love::love:


----------



## Lonneki (6 Février 2008)

Tiens voila pour le SSD, si quelqu'un peut trouver des infos :

Bus ATA :

MCCOE64GEMPP :

  Capacité :	55,9 Go
  Modèle :	MCCOE64GEMPP
  Révision :	2.9.09
  Numéro de série :	XXX
  Support amovible :	Non
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Nom BSD :	disk0
  Protocole :	ATA
  Numéro de l&#8217;unité :	0
  Type de socket :	Interne
  Scrutation de faible puissance :	Non
  Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 :	Non
  Type de carte de partition :	GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Vérifié


----------



## Lonneki (6 Février 2008)

Petite info : J'avais lu qu'on ne pouvais lire les DVD a distance.
c'est faux, je suis en train de regarder un DVD que j'ai inséré dans l'iMac.


----------



## Frodon (6 Février 2008)

Lonneki a dit:


> Petite info : J'avais lu qu'on ne pouvais lire les DVD a distance.
> c'est faux, je suis en train de regarder un DVD que j'ai inséré dans l'iMac.



Cela doit être un disque non protégé, non? C'est les disques protégés qui posent problème apparement, que ca soit des DVD Video ou des CD-Audio et même des CD/DVD-ROM.


----------



## Niko_BR (7 Février 2008)

Lonneki a dit:


> - Lancement de Word 2008 : MBA SSD : 6s iMac : 10s



Tu aura du mal a trouver mieux en tout cas dans un portable de cette taille c'est certain (les DD à 15 000 tr/min ca la fait pas "encore" trop).

Tres belle machine


----------



## Tlab (7 Février 2008)

Encore un autre retour sur le surf internet :

A chaque fois que je me rends sur un site Java, le MBA s'emballe et le processeur démarre, ainsi que le ventilo bien sûr. C'est plus flagrant qu'avec un MB puisque le processeur est moins puissant. Par exemple si je passe plus de dix minutes sur Dailymotion les ventilos deviennent clairement audibles, le processeur est alors à 60% d'utilisation environ. MAIS ce n'est que sur alimentation secteur en charge.

Apple, à quand des drivers Java corrects ?


----------



## pim (7 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> dix minutes sur Dailymotion les ventilos deviennent clairement audibles



Excellent test pour savoir si la machine est bruyante ou pas !


----------



## Frodon (7 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Encore un autre retour sur le surf internet :
> 
> A chaque fois que je me rends sur un site Java, le MBA s'emballe et le processeur démarre, ainsi que le ventilo bien sûr. C'est plus flagrant qu'avec un MB puisque le processeur est moins puissant. Par exemple si je passe plus de dix minutes sur Dailymotion les ventilos deviennent clairement audibles, le processeur est alors à 60% d'utilisation environ. MAIS ce n'est que sur alimentation secteur en charge.
> 
> Apple, à quand des drivers Java corrects ?



Depuis quand Daily Motion est un site Java?

Daily Motion c'est du Flash!


----------



## Tlab (7 Février 2008)

euh oui c'est que je voulais dire. Je confonds toujours Java et Flash et je n'ai jamais su pourquoi. Toujours est-il que là où mon Thinkpad n'utilise que 20 % de son processeur (1,4 Ghz) le MBA s'envole à 50 % facile.

EDIT : Je viens d'essayer avec Firefox et c'est beaucoup mieux que sur Safari, je retombe à 30 % environ. Sur Windows, Firefox utilise pour certaines normes ses propres drivers, je suppose qu'il doit en être de même pour le Flash sur Mac.


----------



## Lonneki (7 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Encore un autre retour sur le surf internet :
> 
> A chaque fois que je me rends sur un site Java, le MBA s'emballe et le processeur démarre, ainsi que le ventilo bien sûr. C'est plus flagrant qu'avec un MB puisque le processeur est moins puissant. Par exemple si je passe plus de dix minutes sur Dailymotion les ventilos deviennent clairement audibles, le processeur est alors à 60% d'utilisation environ. MAIS ce n'est que sur alimentation secteur en charge.
> 
> Apple, à quand des drivers Java corrects ?



T'as un lien que je puisse tester sur le mien ???


----------



## Fractal (7 Février 2008)

J'ai lu que le Macbook Air devenait très chaud au niveau de la paume de la main gauche lorsqu'il était utilisé intensivement et que ca engendrait donc un incomfort... Est-ce que tu as rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## Tlab (7 Février 2008)

> J'ai lu que le Macbook Air devenait très chaud au niveau de la paume de la main gauche lorsqu'il était utilisé intensivement et que ca engendrait donc un incomfort... Est-ce que tu as rencontré ce problème ?



Non pas du tout. En tout cas certainement pas au point d'engendrer un inconfort. Il se peut qu'il chauffe un tout petit peu puisque c'est là que se situe la carte wifi. Mais c'est pratiquement impossible à remarquer (du moins sur mon modèle).



> T'as un lien que je puisse tester sur le mien ???



En ce qui me concerne, à peu près n'importe quelle vidéo sur Dailymotion et même Youtube.

EDIT : J'ai continué à analyser un peu les conséquences du Flash sur le surf internet. Je pense sincèrement que tous ceux qui reportent une faible autonomie en surfant sur internet on dû aller sur des sites assez chargé en bannières publicitaires. En ce moment, alors que j'écris ce message, 90 % du proc est inactif, alors que si je surfe sur le site du monde ce chiffre tombe à 80 % environ (et c'est un site qui reste relativement peu gourmand). En allant sur Jeuxvidéo.com, site beaucoup plus "lourd" j'obtiens environ 40 % de proc inactif.


----------



## Mykolio (7 Février 2008)

Salut à tous, salut Tlab !

Mon premier message sur ce forum que je lis depuis un moment déja 

Alors j'ai une question pour toi, Tlab. Je pense qu'importer le macbook air des US pourrait être une bonne idée. J'aimerai donc savoir où se trouve les accents sur le clavier, et autre caractères du type "ç" ... Ils sont faciles d'accès ?

Merci !


----------



## Lonneki (7 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, à peu près n'importe quelle vidéo sur Dailymotion et même Youtube.



Alors avec une Video sur YouTube après 30mn de lecture
en mode fenêtre : 30% d'occupation CPU : 58° Ventillo 4500rpm
en mode plein écran : 45% d'occupation CPU : 75° ventillo à 6500rpm, on l'entend mais ça reste modéré.


----------



## Frodon (7 Février 2008)

Mykolio a dit:


> Salut à tous, salut Tlab !
> 
> Mon premier message sur ce forum que je lis depuis un moment déja
> 
> ...



Selon le visualiseur de clavier, vis à vis d'un clavier français c'est:

Alt + e + lettre, pour faire un accent aigu sur une lettre
Alt + < + lettre, pour faire un accent grave sur une lettre
Alt + u + lettre, pour faire des ¨
Alt + i + lettre, pour faire un accent circonflexe
Alt + c, pour faire un C cédille

Exemple (tapé avec la configuration clavier sur Américain):

é, è, à, ç, û, ô, â, ü, ë, ï

Et pour les gens pratiquant un peu d'espagnol (et langues dérivées), on peut aussi faire:

á,à,í,ì,ó,ò,ú,ù,ñ (pour ce dernier, c'est Alt+n)

Soit tout, mais c'est cela nécessite un peu plus d'agilité


----------



## Mykolio (7 Février 2008)

Ok, merci bien Frodon !

Autre petite question, pour tout le monde.. Pensez-vous qu'un achat sur ebay, pour importer un MBA des USA soit conseillé ? (en gros je peux l'avoir pour 1300...). Le p'tit soucis en fait, c'est les taxes de douane, et la TVA. 
Il parait qu'avec la compagnie USPS (poste des USA), la vérification en douane ne se fait qu'aléatoirement...

Quelqu'un a-t'il déja testé ? 

Mykeul


----------



## David_b (7 Février 2008)

Mykolio a dit:


> Il parait qu'avec la compagnie USPS (poste des USA), la vérification en douane ne se fait qu'aléatoirement...
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t'il déja testé ?
> 
> Mykeul


demande à un douanier...


----------



## flotow (7 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> euh oui c'est que je voulais dire. Je confonds toujours Java et Flash et je n'ai jamais su pourquoi. Toujours est-il que là où mon Thinkpad n'utilise que 20 % de son processeur (1,4 Ghz) le MBA s'envole à 50 % facile.
> 
> EDIT : Je viens d'essayer avec Firefox et c'est beaucoup mieux que sur Safari, je retombe à 30 % environ. Sur Windows, Firefox utilise pour certaines normes ses propres drivers, je suppose qu'il doit en être de même pour le Flash sur Mac.




le flash est une plaie sur os x, quelque soit le navigateur (plus ou moins de charge en fonction de l'appli)
sinon, c'est sur que ca fait envie


----------



## desertea (7 Février 2008)

Mykolio a dit:


> Ok, merci bien Frodon !
> 
> Autre petite question, pour tout le monde.. Pensez-vous qu'un achat sur ebay, pour importer un MBA des USA soit conseillé ? (en gros je peux l'avoir pour 1300...). Le p'tit soucis en fait, c'est les taxes de douane, et la TVA.
> Il parait qu'avec la compagnie USPS (poste des USA), la vérification en douane ne se fait qu'aléatoirement...
> ...




Si tu penses que ça vaut le coup ?
Pour économiser, cela risque à la fin de te coûter plus cher !!!  
Entre TVA et frais de douanes, en plus il faut un adaptateur pour le transfo, et te coltiner un clavier US, ad vitam  !!!!


----------



## pim (7 Février 2008)

Et en plus, la machine a une moindre valeur à la revente. En tout cas en France !


----------



## Mykolio (7 Février 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Si tu penses que ça vaut le coup ?
> Pour économiser, cela risque à la fin de te coûter plus cher !!!
> Entre TVA et frais de douanes, en plus il faut un adaptateur pour le transfo, et te coltiner un clavier US, ad vitam  !!!!



Mhh ... pas faux. Mais il y 400 roros de différence quand même hin..

Bon, à la limite, comme j'habite tout près de la suisse, (je suis à genève en 15 minutes), je pourrais jeter un oeuil la bas (j'irais le rechercher après ... hum) ... Chez eux il est a 1550&#8364;. Déja pas mal non ?



pim a dit:


> Et en plus, la machine a une moindre valeur à la revente. En tout cas en France !



Tu l'as dis !


----------



## desertea (7 Février 2008)

Mykolio a dit:


> Mhh ... pas faux. Mais il y 400 roros de différence quand même hin..
> 
> Bon, à la limite, comme j'habite tout près de la suisse, (je suis à genève en 15 minutes), je pourrais jeter un oeuil la bas (j'irais le rechercher après ... hum) ... Chez eux il est a 1550. Déja pas mal non ?
> 
> ...



Si tu peux passer par l'OFUP, il sort à 1560


----------



## lillumultipass (8 Février 2008)

Une petite question aux heureux possesseurs de MBA: est-ce que vous avez essayé une solution de virutalisation, i.e. Parallels ou VMware et fait tourner Windows XP?
ça marche bien???

Merci


----------



## Fractal (8 Février 2008)

Mykolio a dit:


> Ok, merci bien Frodon !
> 
> Autre petite question, pour tout le monde.. Pensez-vous qu'un achat sur ebay, pour importer un MBA des USA soit conseillé ? (en gros je peux l'avoir pour 1300...). Le p'tit soucis en fait, c'est les taxes de douane, et la TVA.
> Il parait qu'avec la compagnie USPS (poste des USA), la vérification en douane ne se fait qu'aléatoirement...
> ...



En France, il parait que oui.
en Belgique la vérification est systématique.
21% de TVA + 25 EUR de frais de dossier. L'addition est salée!


----------



## theveils.net (8 Février 2008)

Mykolio a dit:


> Ok, merci bien Frodon !
> 
> Autre petite question, pour tout le monde.. Pensez-vous qu'un achat sur ebay, pour importer un MBA des USA soit conseillé ? (en gros je peux l'avoir pour 1300...). Le p'tit soucis en fait, c'est les taxes de douane, et la TVA.
> Il parait qu'avec la compagnie USPS (poste des USA), la vérification en douane ne se fait qu'aléatoirement...
> ...



C'est un peu HS mais bon...
J'ai de la famille qui habite aux Etats Unis et à New York entre autres. Le mois dernier ont m'a envoyé deux iphones de New York. J'ai beaucoup épluché les sites des méthodes d'envois et faire au mieux pour ne pas passer par la case douane. 

Plusieurs choses à savoir:
- *DHL, UPS, Fedex*, faut oublier. Passage systématique par la douane.
- *USPS* est le meilleur choix en mode le plus lent *USPS priority mail*. Pas d'assurance si perte donc, pour un MBA, il faut mieux pas.
- USPS toujours mais en *USPS Express mail*. Assurance à hauteur de la valeur déclarée il y a, MAIS passage à la douane quasi systématique au dessus de 50$.

S'il y a passage a la douane, ça "douille". TVA française 19,6% + Frais de dossier 12 + Taxe Import matériel electronique (5% si je me souviens bien).


*Conclusion*
Pour un ou deux iphones, tu peux à la rigueur prendre le risque et contourner la douane. Mais pour une MBA, je trouve ça un peu "suicidaire".
Le plus raisonable : demander à quelqu'un qui voyage de t'en ramener un. Ce que je demanderais à un pote en avril si celui que je reçois le 6 mars est une tuerie. 

En espérant ne pas avoir cassé ton rêve :rose:


----------



## Lonneki (8 Février 2008)

Qq nouvelles photos :

http://www.veiry.net/mba16.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba17.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba18.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba19.jpg
http://www.veiry.net/mba20.jpg


----------



## pim (8 Février 2008)

Lonneki a dit:


> Qq nouvelles photos



À uvre d'Art, photos d'Art ! :love:


----------



## desertea (8 Février 2008)

Superbes ces photos !!!! A la hauteur de son sujet !!


----------



## Tlab (8 Février 2008)

> Alors j'ai une question pour toi, Tlab. Je pense qu'importer le macbook air des US pourrait être une bonne idée. J'aimerai donc savoir où se trouve les accents sur le clavier, et autre caractères du type "ç" ... Ils sont faciles d'accès ?



Je pense que Frodon a répondu à te question mais si tu as besoin de plus de précision dis-le moi. Cela dit le clavier américain a deux avantages : les nombres sont directement accessibles et il est très facile de taper les majuscules accentuées du genre "É", afin d'être en conformité avec l'académie française pour ceux que ça intéresse.


----------



## Frodon (8 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Je pense que Frodon a répondu à te question mais si tu as besoin de plus de précision dis-le moi. Cela dit le clavier américain a deux avantages : les nombres sont directement accessibles et il est très facile de taper les majuscules accentuées du genre "É", afin d'être en conformité avec l'académie française pour ceux que ça intéresse.



Franchement c'est pas tellement plus pratique sur un clavier US. Il faut appuyer sur 5 touches en tous (Alt + Shift + e  puis  Shift + lettre  (e.g: Alt + Shift + e    puis  Shift + e   pour avoir le É)

Sur un clavier français c'est soit Caps-lock + lettre accentuée,  soit  Alt + Shift + 1   puis  Shift + lettre (e.g: Caps-lock + é  OU  Alt + Shift + 1   puis   Shift + e    pour le É).

Et pour les accents grave c'est encore plus simple avec le clavier français, au choix ` (qui est directement accessible) + Shift + lettre,  soit caps-lock + lettre accentuée.



Si vous souhaitez un clavier agréable dans tous les langues "latin-1", c'est le clavier Espagnol qui est le plus agréable.

Accent aigu: touche ´ (qui est directement accessible) + lettre (e.g: ´ + e => é), pour les majuscule accentué, maintenez en plus sur Shift avant d'appuyer sur la lettre à accentuer.

De même pour les accent grave, la touche ` est directement accessible. Ainsi que le ^ ou le ¨


Cela dit, le clavier américain est le plus agréable pour les programmeurs (les (), {} ou encore [] sont directement accessibles).


----------



## Tlab (8 Février 2008)

Faire attention cela dit à ne pas confondre le clavier espagnol européen du clavier espagnol américain, beaucoup moins intéressant.


----------



## Frodon (8 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Faire attention cela dit à ne pas confondre le clavier espagnol européen du clavier espagnol américain, beaucoup moins intéressant.



Oui je parles évidemment du clavier espagnol européen.

En plus sachez, pour ceux  qui peuvent aller acheter en Espagne, les portables Apple sont entre 30 et 50 Euros moins cher en général (principalement à cause de la TVA espagnole qui est moins élevée qu'en France).

Par exemple un MacBook Air en Espagne, cela coute 1649 Euros (contre 1699 en France).


----------



## moonwalk9r (9 Février 2008)

Bonjour 

Pour ceux qui l'ont reçu, je n'ai pas vu de retours sur les trackpad multitouch, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Tlab (9 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 

j'ai attendu un peu justement le temps de m'habituer. Alors c'est très simple, c'est un sans faute en ce qui me concerne. L'utilisation est très agréable et fluide, et il est surtout très très précis (il utilise le même controlleur que l'iphone). Les différents mouvements à réaliser demandent un petit temps d'adaptation mais deviennent par la suite indispensables, notamment les trois doigts dans Safari pour retourner à la page précédente.

Je suis en train de faire une seconde calibration de la batterie et je vous tiendrai au courant des résultats.


----------



## desertea (9 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai attendu un peu justement le temps de m'habituer. Alors c'est très simple, c'est un sans faute en ce qui me concerne. L'utilisation est très agréable et fluide, et il est surtout très très précis (il utilise le même controlleur que l'iphone). Les différents mouvements à réaliser demandent un petit temps d'adaptation mais deviennent par la suite indispensables, notamment les trois doigts dans Safari pour retourner à la page précédente.
> 
> Je suis en train de faire une seconde calibration de la batterie et je vous tiendrai au courant des résultats.



Peux tu nous éclairer sur les différentes possibilités de ce trackpad, et surtout les différentes utilisations ?
Sur mon iPhone, c'est déjà super pratique !!! 
Sur le MBA tu peux aussi l'utiliser sur Safari ?
Tu dis " les trois doigts dans Safari pour retourner à la page précédente" quelle est l'action sur le trackpad ?


----------



## Tlab (9 Février 2008)

Alors je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'essayer tous les mouvements.

Pour les trois doigts sous safari, il suffit de poser trois doigts sur le trackpad et de les déplacer vers la gauche ou vers la droite pour aller à la page précédente ou suivante. De même il est désormais possible de zoomer de la même manière que sur l'iphone dans trois applications (au moins) : dans safari, écarter les doigts augmente la taille de la police (idée géniale tout simplement), dans iPhoto la taille de l'image et dans le finder l'espace réservé à Coverflow. Tout cela de manière fluide. On peut également orienter une photo dans iPhoto en posant deux doigts sur la trackpad et en les tournant dans le sens désiré.

Mais c'est là la principale limite : chaque mouvement doit être associé à une application. Ainsi; le mouvement des trois doigts ne fonctionne que sous Safari, et pas dans les préférences par exemple.


----------



## flotow (9 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Mais c'est là la principale limite : chaque mouvement doit être associé à une application. Ainsi; le mouvement des trois doigts ne fonctionne que sous Safari, et pas dans les préférences par exemple.



ca, c'est dommage que la gestuelle ne soit pas simplement associée a une action, ou bien ne soit pas parametrable 
les preferences souris sont elles differentes? (enfin, vraiment differente, en plus de l'image pour le nouveau track)


----------



## lillumultipass (9 Février 2008)

Ben alors, personne il a testé Parallels sur son MBA??? 

Sinon, la réduc de l'AOC sur le MBA elle est de combien? Parceque j'ai du merder, mais en allant sur le site de Apple Education en passant par l'AOC, je l'ai trouver à 1600 euros environ, alors qu'il est à 1560 via l'OFUP. j'ai du me tromper non???


----------



## Tlab (10 Février 2008)

> les preferences souris sont elles differentes? (enfin, vraiment differente, en plus de l'image pour le nouveau track)



Non pas vraiment, elles sont identiques, il s'agit toujours de case à cocher.

je viens de faire une deuxième calibration qui s'est avéré être une catastrophe puisque je me retrouve maintenant avec 4750 mAh de capacité au lieu de 5005 initiallement et d'après Coconuts d'un possible 5200. Je le recalibre ce soir et vous tiens au courant (ahahah...)


----------



## Frodon (10 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Non pas vraiment, elles sont identiques, il s'agit toujours de case à cocher.
> 
> je viens de faire une deuxième calibration qui s'est avéré être une catastrophe puisque je me retrouve maintenant avec 4750 mAh de capacité au lieu de 5005 initiallement et d'après Coconuts d'un possible 5200. Je le recalibre ce soir et vous tiens au courant (ahahah...)



Pour calibrer proprement, il faut non seulement attendre que le MBA se mette en veille automatiquement, mais il faut également attendre que l'indicateur de veille s'éteigne totalement (c'est a dire que la batterie s'épuise entierement.), ce qui peut nécessiter d'attendre plus de 5 heures après la mise en veille.


----------



## xao85 (10 Février 2008)

Impressionnant ce macbook air, par contre je me disais que si on voulait réinstaller le système, on boot à partir du CD ds un autre ordi?   C'est possible?


----------



## Frodon (10 Février 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Impressionnant ce macbook air, par contre je me disais que si on voulait réinstaller le système, on boot à partir du CD ds un autre ordi?  C'est possible?


 
Oui c'est possible


----------



## theveils.net (10 Février 2008)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Ben alors, personne il a testé Parallels sur son MBA???
> 
> Sinon, la réduc de l'AOC sur le MBA elle est de combien? Parceque j'ai du merder, mais en allant sur le site de Apple Education en passant par l'AOC, je l'ai trouver à 1600 euros environ, alors qu'il est à 1560 via l'OFUP. j'ai du me tromper non???



1495 pour le modèle de base en AOC


----------



## desertea (10 Février 2008)

Expédition initialement prévue le 21/02 (sur l'AS), j'ai reçu le mail de notification d'expédition hier le 09/02 !!!!!


----------



## pim (10 Février 2008)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Ben alors, personne il a testé Parallels sur son MBA???



Visiblement, non, personne n'a testé ! Cela m'intéresse particulièrement aussi, et en particulier une comparaison entre Parallels et VM Fusion (avec le fait que ce dernier fait moins chauffer la machine, à ce que l'on dit).



lillumultipass a dit:


> Sinon, la réduc de l'AOC sur le MBA elle est de combien? Parceque j'ai du merder, mais en allant sur le site de Apple Education en passant par l'AOC, je l'ai trouver à 1600 euros environ, alors qu'il est à 1560 via l'OFUP. j'ai du me tromper non???



C'est normal   Choisit le moins cher des deux 



desertea a dit:


> Expédition initialement prévue le 21/02 (sur l'AS), j'ai reçu le mail de notification d'expédition hier le 09/02 !!!!!



Comme je l'indique dans un autre fil, j'ai aussi reçu la même notification que toi  , avec une réception pour "le 19 au plus tard", mais sans possibilité de tracking à partir du site d'Apple pour l'instant


----------



## Tlab (10 Février 2008)

> Pour calibrer proprement, il faut non seulement attendre que le MBA se mette en veille automatiquement, mais il faut également attendre que l'indicateur de veille s'éteigne totalement (c'est a dire que la batterie s'épuise entierement.), ce qui peut nécessiter d'attendre plus de 5 heures après la mise en veille.



C'est ce que j'ai fait à chaque fois (j'en suis à ma troisième calibration qui elle n'a rien changé). Je me demande cela dit si ce n'est pas lié au fait que lors de ma deuxième calibration je l'ai laissé environ 7h sans courant ,alors que le MBA s'éteint réellement en 4 heures environ (vérifié lors de la troisième calibration). peut être un peu trop pour la batterie. Un avis là dessus ? Je retente aujourd'hui et sinon je vais aller demander conseil à l'Apple Store.

Attention tout de même il se peut que la méthode de calibration soit légèrement différente (bien que ce ne soit pas mentionné sur le site d'Apple), la batterie ayant un comportement assez bizarre (après une calibration elle met environ 8h à se charger puis 5h seulement).

PS : j'ai également tenté un reset de la SM truc machinchose et rien n'a changé (la méthode est différente, faire attention donc).

Ah sinon je viens de lui trouver des défauts de fabrication. Cependant il a résisté une semaine à une inspection rigoureuse alors que le MacBook Pro, le MacBook et le thinkpad n'ont pas tenu une journée. Et quand je dis défauts, c'est minime (pas comme le plastique qui se décolle du MB).

Et sinon ? toujours aussi satisfait !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

Quels défaut please??

Je suis curieux


----------



## Tlab (10 Février 2008)

Il faut savoir que je suis ultra intransigeant concernant la qualité de fabrication et que ces "défauts" ne changent en rien l'utilisation de la machine, et ne seront peut être jamais remarqués par d'autres utilisateurs.
    Par exemple, l'entourage en caoutchouc gris autour de l'écran (qui sert à amortir le choc lors de la fermeture de celui-ci) est légèrement en retrait dans la coque dans le coin supérieur gauche. Autre exemple, si toutes les touches du clavier fonctionnent parfaitement, certaines sont assemblée très légèrement de travers. Enfin, les différentes pièces en alu ne sont pas toujours parfaitement assemblées et on peut voir quelques petits défauts de jointure entre elles.
    Mais je dois tout de même dire que si mon Thinkpad est un Hummer, le MBA est aussi bien assemblé qu'une Audi. 

Ne me prenez pas non plus pour un manique hein, c'est juste que chacun met ses priorités à différents endroits . Par exemple j'en ai à peu près rien à faire de la puissance .


----------



## Lonneki (10 Février 2008)

Mêmes observations sur le mien mais ça relève du détail.
Par contre vous avez remarqué que la grille de ventilation est en dessous contrairement au MBP où elle est dans la charnière. Conséquence: une fois sur la couette, on bouche cette aération, j'ai fait qq tests, il ne chauffe pas plus.


----------



## Tlab (10 Février 2008)

Avec un peu d'effort Apple aurait même pu créer un portable fanless à mon avis ! Mais peut être que la sacro-sainte épaisseur en aurait pris un coup.

J'ai une question cela dit : Quand est-il préférable de faire un reset SMC si l'on veut recalibrer la batterie proprement ? Avant la première charge, après l'extinction totale du Mac ou bien après la seconde charge complète ?


----------



## lillumultipass (10 Février 2008)

theveils.net a dit:


> 1495 pour le modèle de base en AOC



Ben zut alors, j'ai pas vu ça moi. Quel lien t'as utilisé? ça dépend de l'école/fac en question ou pas?

Merci

Sinon, un ptit test de Parallels serait parfait. Je me demande surtout à quelle point l'autonomie en prend un coup.

C'est pas que j'aime windows, mais bon, il y a quelques applis dont j'ai vraiment besoin.
Et même Excel est un peu mieux sous windows, ce qui m'embête un peu...


----------



## David_b (10 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Avec un peu d'effort Apple aurait même pu créer un portable fanless


Alors dis adieu à la puissance du C2D 
Perso je serais fan d'un MBA sans ventilo mais avec SSD (même à un prix de dingue), vu que je l'utiliserais pour écrire. Le silence et moi :love: 
mais pas de DVD, pas de iMovie, pas de Photoshop... rien de puissant, sur un mini-mini-processeur quoi. 
Combien de clients pour une telle machine ?


----------



## pim (10 Février 2008)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Ben zut alors, j'ai pas vu ça moi. Quel lien t'as utilisé? ça dépend de l'école/fac en question ou pas?



AOC pour Apple On Campus, l'offre est plus intéressante que celle de l'AppleStore Éducation ou que celle de l'OFUP, mais effectivement cela dépend de l'École ou de l'Université. Cliquer sur le lien que je donne pour voir si votre établissement fait parti de la précieuse liste.

À ne pas confondre avec l'excellent Saint Nectaire Fermier AOC, que l'on reconnaît à sa pastille verte et sa croûte irrégulière - 15  chez tous les bons fromagers 





----> Je suis déjà descendu à la cave, m'en couper une p'tite tranche


----------



## lillumultipass (10 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> AOC pour Apple On Campus, l'offre est plus intéressante que celle de l'AppleStore Éducation ou que celle de l'OFUP, mais effectivement cela dépend de l'École ou de l'Université. Cliquer sur le lien que je donne pour voir si votre établissement fait parti de la précieuse liste.
> 
> À ne pas confondre avec l'excellent Saint Nectaire Fermier AOC, que l'on reconnaît à sa pastille verte et sa croûte irrégulière - 15 &#8364; chez tous les bons fromagers
> 
> ...



lol...
Merci Pim, mais je me suis mal exprimé. Effectivement, j'ai déjà été voir sur le site, et ma fac (i.e. Dauphine) figure en tant que partenaire. Mais après, je n'arrive pas à aller sur le site d'apple pour voir le prix du MBA. En allant sur le Apple Store Education, il est à 1596&#8364;.

EDIT: c'est sûrement parceque je ne peux que réserver par téléphone étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de site dédié pour Dauphine...


----------



## desertea (10 Février 2008)

lillumultipass a dit:


> lol...
> Merci Pim, mais je me suis mal exprimé. Effectivement, j'ai déjà été voir sur le site, et ma fac (i.e. Dauphine) figure en tant que partenaire. Mais après, je n'arrive pas à aller sur le site d'apple pour voir le prix du MBA. En allant sur le Apple Store Education, il est à 1596.
> 
> EDIT: c'est sûrement parceque je ne peux que réserver par téléphone étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de site dédié pour Dauphine...



Par l'OFUP le MBA sort à 1563 euros.


----------



## theveils.net (11 Février 2008)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Ben zut alors, j'ai pas vu ça moi. Quel lien t'as utilisé? ça dépend de l'école/fac en question ou pas?
> 
> Merci



J'ai utilisé ce lien: (Mais faut être étudiant à Paris 5)

https://servauth.univ-paris5.fr/cas/login?service=https://aoc.univ-paris5.fr/truc.php

en suivant ce lien, on arrive à un MBA de base à 1495 (c'est le prix que j'ai payé pour le mien), maintenant je ne sais pas si c'est pour toutes les écoles/facs le même prix.


----------



## angealexiel (11 Février 2008)

Lonneki a dit:


> Alors avec une Video sur YouTube après 30mn de lecture
> en mode fenêtre : 30% d'occupation CPU : 58° Ventillo 4500rpm
> en mode plein écran : 45% d'occupation CPU : 75° ventillo à 6500rpm, on l'entend mais ça reste modéré.



ca fait peur ca.... lol 

jamais vu un ordi qui monte a 75 degrés et qui ventile aussi fort juste pour lire une petite video flash ... decidement c'est pas pour moi ....lol

pour une fois , je ne partage pas la vision d'apple sur les ultra portables , je prefere nettement un VAIO SZ .


----------



## fransik (11 Février 2008)

...bonjour,

quid de la performance en lecture-écriture avec un disque dur USB 2.0 externe, par rapport aux autres Macs dont vous disposez?
Plus rapide en lecture? Et la charge processeur ce faisant?
Ergo., une meilleure gestion de l'USB 2.0?

Autre question, sur la liaison BlueTooth 2.x: je suis curieux de savoir quelle est la stabilité et le débit en connection via un téléphone 3G/ 3G+ disposant du BlueTooth 2.x...

Merci


----------



## theveils.net (11 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> ca fait peur ca.... lol
> 
> jamais vu un ordi qui monte a 75 degrés et qui ventile aussi fort juste pour lire une petite video flash ... decidement c'est pas pour moi ....lol



un gars sur macrumors a regardé un film en HD, il a également atteint les 75 degrés. Dans une utilisation non intensive ça fluctue entre 54° et 64°


----------



## Lonneki (11 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> ca fait peur ca.... lol
> 
> jamais vu un ordi qui monte a 75 degrés et qui ventile aussi fort juste pour lire une petite video flash ... decidement c'est pas pour moi ....lol
> 
> pour une fois , je ne partage pas la vision d'apple sur les ultra portables , je prefere nettement un VAIO SZ .



J'ai relevé ces chiffres avec iStat Pro, ils sont peut être erronés, à vérifier lors d'une MAJ.


----------



## angealexiel (11 Février 2008)

oui et puis tu devais faire tourner plein d'autres programmes, mais si il monte a ces temperatures, fréquement , va falloir être prudent... 

mais bon comme souvent une mise a jour peut améliorer tout ca, ( ou empirer ?? )


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (11 Février 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> oui et puis tu devais faire tourner plein d'autres programmes, mais si il monte a ces temperatures, fréquement , va falloir être prudent...
> mais bon comme souvent une mise a jour peut améliorer tout ca, ( ou empirer ?? )



Yes! Enfin une vraie idée d'utilisation du MBA! Un chauffage d'appoint 13" ! J'vais acheté de suite!


----------



## MadMax (11 Février 2008)

Je viens à l'instant de recevoir le mien... Il va remplacer mon PB1,5GHZ. Il est, c'est vrai, extrêmement fin! Le design est top, le poids vraiment léger. Il a mis du temps pour le premier démarrage. Je ne peux pas encore vraiment l'essayer tout de suite. L'écran est fabuleux et le clavier bcp moins génant dans cette couleur. Je trouve même que c'est plus joli.

Je suis content.


----------



## Tfzero (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 

question toute bête : quelle différence entre un MacBook Air et un MacBook en ce qui concerne les jeux ? Les performances vont-elles être comparables ?


----------



## David_b (11 Février 2008)

Tfzero a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> question toute bête : quelle différence entre un MacBook Air et un MacBook en ce qui concerne les jeux ? Les performances vont-elles être comparables ?



la différence ? Y pas de lecteur de CD


----------



## theveils.net (11 Février 2008)

Tfzero a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> question toute bête : quelle différence entre un MacBook Air et un MacBook en ce qui concerne les jeux ? Les performances vont-elles être comparables ?



Puis le Macbook sera un peu plus puissant même s'il a moins de ram a la base. Le MBA pour les jeux, je pense vraiment pas que ça soit une bonne idée.


----------



## Frodon (11 Février 2008)

theveils.net a dit:


> Puis le Macbook sera un peu plus puissant même s'il a moins de ram a la base. Le MBA pour les jeux, je pense vraiment pas que ça soit une bonne idée.



MacBook ou MacBook Air pour les jeux, ca change pas grand choses, c'est déconseillé sauf si on on n'accorde aucune importance à l'âge des jeux...

Cela dit, si on se contrefou de l'âge des jeux, ces deux machines permet de jouer à un ludothèque non négligeable de jeux plus ou moins anciens.


----------



## Lonneki (11 Février 2008)

J'ai testé Prey sur le MBA et c'est très largement jouable.


----------



## moonwalk9r (11 Février 2008)

Lonneki a dit:


> J'ai testé Prey sur le MBA et c'est très largement jouable.



sur le ssd ? tu entends quoi par largement jouable ? niveau resolution ? tu as tester d'autres jeux ?

Merci


----------



## tristanrdb (11 Février 2008)

Bonsoir je suis nouveau sur le forum.
Ma question est y a t-il un port Kensington pour pouvoir attacher le MBA, je pense que oui surtout d'apres certaines photos mais j'aimerais en avoir la confirmation.


----------



## theveils.net (11 Février 2008)

Pas de port kesington à ce que j'ai vu. Les MBA exposés dans les Apple Stores sont d'ailleurs sécurisés par le port USB.


----------



## tristanrdb (11 Février 2008)

C'est pas croyable un portable aussi petit aussi facile a voler qui n'aurait pas de possibilité d'amarage!!! Ils sont fou pour moi c'est obligatoire si c'est vrai je ne le prend pas : trop risquer je prendrai un MB


----------



## theveils.net (11 Février 2008)

Macworld.com a dit:
			
		

> *What else is missing?* This is the first Mac in a long time without a FireWire port, meaning you probably wont be using it for traditional camcorder-style video capture. *Also, theres no Kensington security slot.*



http://www.macworld.com/article/131696/2008/01/macbookair_faq.html?t=201


désolé, j'en étais pas 100% sûre mais voilà la confirmation de macworld.


----------



## tristanrdb (11 Février 2008)

Derniere chance : comment l'attacher sans ce port ?


----------



## theveils.net (11 Février 2008)

Voila le dispositif Apple Store US :







Aucune idée de comment cela fonctionne. 

Tout simplement une sirène qui se déclenche ?


----------



## tristanrdb (12 Février 2008)

Si qqn en sait un peu plus ... , j'ai pas trouvé sur internet.


----------



## Tlab (12 Février 2008)

D'après MacRumors, si le port USB est débranché il se met à sonner, mais je n'en ait jamais fait l'eprérience à vrai dire.

Encore un retour sur la qualité de fabrication : je viens de démonter le bas du portable afin de glisser un oeil à l'intérieur et je dois dire que je suis désormais totalement sous le charme du MBA : l'intérieur est plus beau que l'extérieur d'autres PCs !

De plus c'est tout simplement un tank : indestructible, ultra résistant, toutes les pièces sont rentrées dans l'ordre une fois refermé et ont repris leur forme d'origine. J'ai une confiance totale dans ce MBA à tel point que je le prends par un coin sans hésiter une seconde et le gigote un peu dans tous les sens. Ça ne m'était pas arrivé depuis des lustres d'avoir ce sentiment avec l'électronique. Et ça change du MacBook qui se décolle sans raison. Seul défaut : les vis sont un peu mollassonnes, je les ai un peu bousillé. Celles de mon Thinkpad ont au contraire bousillé trois tournevis ! D'ailleurs celui-ci est à mon humble avis de moindre qualité que le MBA.

Tiens pour un peu je le jetterai en l'air comme les crêpes dans la poêle.


----------



## angealexiel (12 Février 2008)

Mdr Tlab, j'espere que tu fais pas ca quand le MBA est allumé ou en veille ? lol


----------



## desertea (12 Février 2008)

tristanrdb a dit:


> C'est pas croyable un portable aussi petit aussi facile a voler qui n'aurait pas de possibilité d'amarage!!! Ils sont fou pour moi c'est obligatoire si c'est vrai je ne le prend pas : trop risquer je prendrai un MB



Je ne trouve pas ça vraiment génant !! 

Pour ma part, je ne vois pas ou je pourrais amarrer mon MBA ? 
Au Mc DO, dans le train, l'avion, au Pub, à la terasse d'un café, dans le hall de la gare ou de l'aéroport !!!  
Tu en vois souvent toi des câbles Kensington ? A part éventuellement au bureau, mais j'ai encore plus vite fait de le mettre dans mon armoire.


----------



## Tlab (12 Février 2008)

> Mdr Tlab, j'espere que tu fais pas ca quand le MBA est allumé ou en veille ? lol



Je ne suis pas fou quand même hein... mais peut-être amoureux ! En fait non... je veux dire, philosophiquement il m'est impossible d'être amoureux d'une machine mais... tout de même ! de telles formes, ces si jolies courbes... et un cerveau si développé (Mac os X, le X aurait-il un sous-entendu ?)

A part toutes ces "conneries" c'est toujours aussi agréable d'écrire sur le clavier du MBA !

EDIT : il semblerait, dans un ton plus sérieux, que la 10.5.2 résolve le problème de chargement de la batterie, désormais très rapide. J'ai donc annulé mon RDV à l'Apple Store et vais tenter de nouveau une calibration.

EDIT : Il semblerait que le chargement soit de nouveau lent depuis que j'ai atteint 75%.


----------



## desertea (12 Février 2008)

Tlab, à peine reçu est tu as déjà démonté ton MBA !!!!!!!!! 

Quel courage !!!!


----------



## Tlab (12 Février 2008)

> Quel courage !!!!



Ton pédant : "merci, merci très cher... oui, je suis téméraire ah ah ah, Tlab le téméraire !"

En fait je n'ai aucun mérite : j'ai suivi scrupuleusement les photos de iFixit et de Gizmodo, et j'ai été grandement aidé par Apple : c'est aussi simple à démonter qu'un Lego. Pour le remonter par contre c'est un peu plus délicat car les vis sont irrémédiablement moins précises et les petits "clics' du devant sont desserrés. Il suffit de les compresser et tout rentre dans l'ordre. Ça m'a prit environ 3 heures (j'ai pris toutes les précautions possibles pour protéger le MBA, même si la moitié d'entre elles se sont avéré inutiles).


----------



## Frodon (12 Février 2008)

@Tlab
Le chargement est long c'est normal. Cela vient du fait que le chargeur fournit est un peu léger niveau puissance délivré (45Wh).

Lorsque la batterie est totalement à plat (comme quand tu veux la calibré), le chargement prend 8H selon ce que j'ai lu. Donc si ca ne dure pas plus longtemps que cela, tout est normal.

cf http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-02-12/#15797


----------



## steinway59 (12 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon MBA est en ce moment à coté de moi en train de se charger (je le calibre d'abord). Je l'ai acheté à l'Apple Store de NY (5th av.)



Bonjour Tlab!
dis moi, tu l'as payé cb en tout (quel est le taux des taxes à New York?) ton MBA??
je dis ça parce que je vais peut etre avoir la chance (croisons les doigts) d'aller passer 3/4jours à NYC...donc je me disais que ramener un MBA bcp  moins cher qu'en France serait top (reste la douane, mais là c'est l'inconnu!)...
ils en ont en stock à l'Apple Store ou tu as du le commander? (ici pas moyen d'en voir un....à moins d'aller sur Londres j'imagine)

et meme question pour l'iphone : on peut en acheter un sans abonnement à l'Apple Store? stock? prix TTC?

merci bcp et bonne journée !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2008)

Oui tu peux acheter un &#63743;iPhone sans abonnement à NY, mais il est bloqué à AT&T.


----------



## Tlab (12 Février 2008)

> Bonjour Tlab!
> dis moi, tu l'as payé cb en tout (quel est le taux des taxes à New York?) ton MBA??
> je dis ça parce que je vais peut etre avoir la chance (croisons les doigts) d'aller passer 3/4jours à NYC...donc je me disais que ramener un MBA bcp moins cher qu'en France serait top (reste la douane, mais là c'est l'inconnu!)...
> ils en ont en stock à l'Apple Store ou tu as du le commander? (ici pas moyen d'en voir un....à moins d'aller sur Londres j'imagine)



Alors première chose : OUI ils ont le MBA en stock et les deux modèles. Maintenant tu n'es pas à l'abri d'une rupture inopinée, cela arrive à n'importe quelle marque. Par exemple lors de la semaine précédent le nouvel an chinois les MBA ont disparu des rayons pendant deux-trois jours puis sont réapparus (je sais ça fait cliché mais je vous assure que c'est ce qui est arrivé, puisque c'est la période où j'ai tenté d'en acheter un ).

J'ai acheté mon MBA 1699 $ car je suis étudiant, mais j'imagine que le tarif sera pour toi de 1799 $ auquel tu rajoutera 8,375 % de taxe donc un total de 1949,67 %. Converti en euros cela donne 1336,39 E.


----------



## steinway59 (12 Février 2008)

Merci bcp Tlab!!


----------



## angealexiel (13 Février 2008)

Tlab tu devrais acheter un magsafe de macbook pro qui sont a 85 Watts , la tu auras une bien meilleure charge , même si le port magasfe est pas facile a mettre ,obligé de soulever la machine, mais si tu es bricoleur tu peut mettre l'embout de celui du MBa sur le magasfe macbook pro? non ? enfin je pense que c'est faisable ...

au passage Tlab, tu pourrais faire un test pour moi, car j'aimerais savoir si les dalles des MBA sont mieux que les anciennes , car même les dalles LED de mes macbook pro ont ce soucis, ainsi que les macbook qui sont encore pires... je parle de la rémanence , certaines personne le voit pas , d'autres comme moi ca leur saute au yeux...

peut tu prendre une fenetre finder en mode colonne , et drag la , maintiens le drag et fait tourner le fenetre comme si c'etait une aguille d'horloge en rond et dis moi si les blanc , les textes laisse une trace assez marqué ou quasiment pas ?? car chez apple , les ecrans sont vraiment tous mauvais quand on compare a sony par exemple... je croise les doigt pour que leurs ecrans de portables soit plus reactifs ...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (13 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Quelle est l'autonomie du MBA en traitement de texte wifi désactivé et toutes options au minimum ? (luminosité etc)
Ça m'aurait intéressé si quelqu'un peut faire ce test avec bluetooth une fois (souris) et sans une autre fois.


----------



## David_b (13 Février 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelle est l'autonomie du MBA en traitement de texte wifi désactivé et toutes options au minimum ? (luminosité etc)
> Ça m'aurait intéressé si quelqu'un peut faire ce test avec bluetooth une fois (souris) et sans une autre fois.



toi aussi ça t'intéresse de savoir ça. Espèce... _d'auteur_, va


----------



## tarte en pion ! (13 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> toi aussi ça t'intéresse de savoir ça. Espèce... _d'auteur_, va



 Pas loin! 

C'est pas du traitement de texte mais du point de vue de l'utilisation des ressources c'est à peu près ça...
Cherches encore ! :rateau:


----------



## tristanrdb (13 Février 2008)

Programmation ?


----------



## steinway59 (13 Février 2008)

Bonjour Tlab, toi qui a l'air de bien connaitre les portables apple...entre les 3 de la gamme :mabook/air/pro lequel te semble le plus résistant? (je n'ai encore pu voir un MBA)

mon utilisation : partir en voyage à pied + vélo (canada)... avec utilisation d'Aperture 2 pour décharger et traiter les photos du reflex numerique + mise à jour site via .mac, traitement texte et courriels pendant ce voyage

je cherche donc le portable le plus résistant aux voyages (au niveau de la coque, des poussières, de l'autonomie). Bien sur qque soit le portable il sera protégé par une housse mise dans le sac à dos.

si d'autres ont des avis, ils sont les bienvenus!

Merci!!


----------



## David_b (13 Février 2008)

Le disque dur étant la partie la plus fragile... le plus "résistant au chocs" sera celui avec SSD, sans disque dur


----------



## desertea (13 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Le disque dur étant la partie la plus fragile... le plus "résistant au chocs" sera celui avec SSD, sans disque dur



+1 

Seul hic, pour le MBA et les personnes très mobile, "l'impossibilité" d'avoir une deuxième batterie !!


----------



## David_b (13 Février 2008)

desertea a dit:


> +1
> 
> Seul hic, pour le MBA et les personnes très mobile, "l'impossibilité" d'avoir une deuxième batterie !!



à qui le dis tu...


----------



## Tlab (13 Février 2008)

> peut tu prendre une fenetre finder en mode colonne , et drag la , maintiens le drag et fait tourner le fenetre comme si c'etait une aguille d'horloge en rond et dis moi si les blanc , les textes laisse une trace assez marqué ou quasiment pas ?? car chez apple , les ecrans sont vraiment tous mauvais quand on compare a sony par exemple... je croise les doigt pour que leurs ecrans de portables soit plus reactifs ...



Je viens de faire ton test et je trouve personnellement que c'est assez marqué. Moins qu'avec un Thinkpad x61s si ça peut t'aider à faire une comparaison.



> Quelle est l'autonomie du MBA en traitement de texte wifi désactivé et toutes options au minimum ? (luminosité etc)



Avec la même utilisation, j'ai atteint six heures, mais le moindre accès disque ou la moindre augmentation de puissance fera chuter le score .



> entre les 3 de la gamme :mabook/air/pro lequel te semble le plus résistant?



Question résistance je dirais sans hésiter le MBA. Par contre entre MacBook et MBP je pense qu'il sont à peu près équivalents et qu'ils ont des points forts et des points faibles chacun.

L'impossibilité de changer la batterie peut etre un problème en voyage, mais il faut savoir que c'est son intégration qui rend le MBA si résistant (elle sert de "poutre").


----------



## francois67000 (13 Février 2008)

Premier test de mon MBA

Traitement de texte sans wifi, et luminosité à moitier : j'ai tenu presque 6 h. 

Ma batterie est en cours de calibrage donc faut attendre un peu

Demain test avec wifi, surf et traitement de texte.


----------



## David_b (13 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Traitement de texte sans wifi, et luminosité à moitier : j'ai tenu *presque 6 h*.
> 
> Ma *batterie est en cours de calibrage* donc faut attendre un peu


:love: 
et le bruit dans un environnement silencieux ? tu as un avis ?


----------



## MadMax (13 Février 2008)

Très silencieux!!! Je suis en train d'écrire dessus. Il est ultra silencieux quand le ventilo ne se met pas en marche. Mais même le ventilo est moins bruyant que sur mon ancien PB G4...


----------



## angealexiel (14 Février 2008)

merci pour le test , decidement apple n'ameliorera jamais la reactivité et la remanence de ces ecrans, bouhhh je vais pleurer...:sleep:


----------



## pim (14 Février 2008)

Ah, c'est vrai que c'est dommage, mais avec des larmes pleins les yeux, la rémanence se voit moins   Tu vois, le monde est bien fait en réalité !  

Je suis déjà repartis trollé ailleurs


----------



## David_b (14 Février 2008)

MadMax a dit:


> Très silencieux!!! Je suis en train d'écrire dessus. Il est ultra silencieux quand le ventilo ne se met pas en marche. Mais même le ventilo est moins bruyant que sur mon ancien PB G4...


héhé, merci


----------



## tarte en pion ! (14 Février 2008)

Juste comme ça, 6h en fait c'est pas beaucoup... 

Je sais pas, n'ayant pas de Macbook, peut-on baisser un peu la fréquence de processeur pour gagner de l'autonomie ? Pourrais-tu nous faire un test dans ce cas pour voir le gain ?
Merci...


----------



## francois67000 (14 Février 2008)

Ca serait bien de pouvoir underclocké effectivement.

Sinon, l'ordinateur est vraiment très silencieux, si on colle l'oreille proche de la machine, on entend un léger bruit de fonctionnement (c'est le disque dur). Possesseurs de MB et de MBP le changement est radical !! Au moment de l'installation de la MAJ 10.5.2, le ventilo c'est mis en route mais on l'entend à peine. Par ailleurs il chauffe à peine, voir pas du tout si on fait du traitement de texte et si on est pas branché au secteur.

Enfin, on a pu voir sur certains sites que le MBA mettait jusqu'à 8 h pour charger. Or , j'en suis à mon 3ème chargement et je met environ 3 h 30 pour le chargé à bloc tout en l'utilisant.

Donc vraiment le MBA est une bonne machine, suffisamment puissante pour une activité courante (traitement de texte, iphoto, itunes, internet...)


----------



## David_b (14 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Ca serait bien de pouvoir underclocké effectivement.


CoolBook devait marcher, non ?




> Donc vraiment le MBA est une bonne machine, suffisamment puissante pour une activité courante (traitement de texte, iphoto, itunes, internet...)


_*Vade retro !*_
Non, je vais pas acheter un MBA ... _y a pas d'Ethernet !_
- Oui mais y a un adaptateur USB 
_- Euh. Oui, mais y a qu'un port USB !_
- Pas besoin de plus 
_- Euh. Et la batterie, hein ! Même pas amovible !_
- 6h pour du texte et du mail, et le chargeur est pas très gros 
_- Euh... Fait ch**r_ :rateau:

Vous pourriez pas lui trouver de vrais défauts, du genre : il est mal assemblé, le Port USB est triangulaire, l'écran se referme tout seul à la moindre secousse... euh... Il sent des pieds ?


----------



## CBi (14 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> L'impossibilité de changer la batterie peut etre un problème en voyage, mais il faut savoir que c'est son intégration qui rend le MBA si résistant (elle sert de "poutre").



En plus, pour les voyageurs, on trouve des batteries externes guère plus encombrantes qu'une deuxième batterie de MacBook.


----------



## francois67000 (14 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> CoolBook devait marcher, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CoolBook fonctionne malheureusement pas. Il n'arrive pas à charger le driver. Si on peut underlocké à 1 ghz par exemple quand on bosse sur du traitement de texte dans un avion ça serait cool


----------



## steinway59 (14 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Question résistance je dirais sans hésiter le MBA. Par contre entre MacBook et MBP je pense qu'il sont à peu près équivalents et qu'ils ont des points forts et des points faibles chacun.
> 
> L'impossibilité de changer la batterie peut etre un problème en voyage, mais il faut savoir que c'est son intégration qui rend le MBA si résistant (elle sert de "poutre").



je te fais confiance!! merci!!

maintenant qui peux tester Aperture 2 dessus? si ça fonctionne confortablement j'en prends un!


----------



## francois67000 (14 Février 2008)

steinway59 a dit:


> je te fais confiance!! merci!!
> 
> maintenant qui peux tester Aperture 2 dessus? si ça fonctionne confortablement j'en prends un!



Je confirme Apperture 2 marche parfaitement


----------



## steinway59 (14 Février 2008)

steinway59 a dit:


> maintenant qui peux tester Aperture 2 dessus?



je me réponds : lu sur d'autre topics que la version démo d'Aperture 2 tournerait sans problème dessus! 

EDIT : oups désolé françois je n'avais pas vu que tu venais juste de répondre !


----------



## David_b (14 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je confirme Apperture 2 marche parfaitement



avec quoi comme catalogue ? Taille, formats ? Tu peux préciser, ce serait sympa


----------



## desertea (14 Février 2008)

La bête est arrivée ce matin !!


----------



## francois67000 (14 Février 2008)

Tu fais ton malin ??? loll

Tient prend ça aussi


----------



## francois67000 (14 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> avec quoi comme catalogue ? Taille, formats ? Tu peux préciser, ce serait sympa



J'ai traiter 5-6 fichiers Raw (donc lourd). Il le fait sans broncher (des légers ralentissements, mais rien de méchant)


----------



## David_b (14 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'ai traiter 5-6 fichiers Raw (donc lourd). Il le fait sans broncher (des légers ralentissements, mais rien de méchant)



Et combien de raw dans le catalogue (je sais, je suis chiant ) ?


----------



## francois67000 (14 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Et combien de raw dans le catalogue (je sais, je suis chiant ) ?



lol J'ai 25 raw dans le catalogue. 

A noter que je test la demo de Aperture 2.


----------



## MadMax (14 Février 2008)

Ca existe des batteries externes pour macbook?? frnachement c'est pas si mal. Ca doit perser grosso modo le poids d'une interne? Ou chargeur solaire? Y a des soluctions, je vais regarder. Ce MBA est vraiment top. Je viens de passer la journee avec, j'avais 3 meetings, j'ai pris des notes etc... on m'a traité de frimeur... mais franchement il est tellement leger et l'ecran est top!


----------



## desertea (14 Février 2008)

MadMax a dit:


> Ca existe des batteries externes pour macbook?? frnachement c'est pas si mal. Ca doit perser grosso modo le poids d'une interne? Ou chargeur solaire? Y a des soluctions, je vais regarder. Ce MBA est vraiment top. Je viens de passer la journee avec, j'avais 3 meetings, j'ai pris des notes etc... on m'a traité de frimeur... mais franchement il est tellement leger et l'ecran est top!



Le compagnon idéal d'un iMac !!!


----------



## francois67000 (14 Février 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Le compagnon idéal d'un iMac !!!



Hehehe tout à fait je brade mon PC depuis des semaines pour me prendre un Imac !!! C'est fini pc pour moi. J'ai allié PC/MAC pendant des années maintenant c'est total MAC


----------



## Tlab (14 Février 2008)

Bon, histoire de faire comme les deux "frimeurs ci dessus" je me suis acheté un iPhone .

Il a été activé - jailbreaké - désimlocké en un rien de temps par ZiPhone, il ne me reste plus qu'à acheter une sim internationale et je suis sur les ondes téléphoniques !

Sinon je suis allé à l'Apple Store pour leur montrer mes inquiétudes concernant ma batterie (santé à 93 % en seulement 5 charges mais surtout impossible de la calibrer car l'indicateur de santé maximal fluctue incessament selon une fourchette de 300 mAh). Il m'ont dit qu'ils ne connaissent pas la cause de ce comportement et que pour l'instant ils n'ont pas eu de retour concernant ce "problème", mais qu'il souhaitaient échanger ma machine afin de "l'étudier". Cela dit ils ont en rupture pour le moment.


----------



## steinway59 (14 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Il m'ont dit qu'ils ne connaissent pas la cause de ce comportement et que pour l'instant ils n'ont pas eu de retour concernant ce "problème", mais qu'il souhaitaient échanger ma machine afin de "l'étudier". Cela dit ils ont en rupture pour le moment.



aie! c'est pas le moment d'aller à NYC alors  
je vais reporter!


----------



## pim (14 Février 2008)

Le mien aussi viens d'arriver   5 jours d'avance ! 

Ce midi, j'ai créé une galerie avant de repartir au boulot. Il apparaît en particulier que la machine fait 1405 grammes :bebe:

Inutile de dire que cette machine est étonnante, d'une très grande beauté.

Là je rame parce que j'ai essayé de transférer 10 Go via Airport, ça rame il m'a annoncé 7 heures pourtant mon iMac est bien en N lui aussi   Donc je suis content j'ai un portable mais il est tout vide ! :bebe:


----------



## Frodon (14 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Là je rame parce que j'ai essayé de transférer 10 Go via Airport, ça rame il m'a annoncé 7 heures pourtant mon iMac est bien en N lui aussi   Donc je suis content j'ai un portable mais il est tout vide ! :bebe:



1) Essais de te mettre sur un canal peu encombré (evite les 10, 11 et 12. Utilise un scanner de reseau WiFi pour determiner les canaux les moins encombrés).

2) Désactive la compatibilité 802.11a/b/g (i.e: mets toi en 802.11n ONLY).

3) Utilise la frequence de 5GHz.


----------



## pim (14 Février 2008)

Merci Frodon   Je ne sais pas où sont ces réglages en fait :rateau: (je ne passe pas par une borne Airport).

J'ai renoncé à cette méthode, je fais une copie directe par un disque dur externe. Là je me bats avec cette saleté de disque dur externe Western Digital. Je pense pouvoir y arriver, si je ne grille pas un port USB avec cette saleté de disque dur externe, qui ne semble pas fonctionner avec le MacBook Air (conseil en passant : n'achetez jamais un disque externe Western Digital. Celui que j'ai est tellement mauvais que je n'ose même pas le vendre d'occasion).


----------



## nicotlsefr (14 Février 2008)

Salut a toi...et bravo pour ton MBA..
j'hésite à en acheter un et j'ai un disque dur externe Western Digital My Book ....quel probleme y a t il avec ce  disuqe dur , si tu as le meme?


----------



## francois67000 (15 Février 2008)

J'ai un petit soucis mais néanmoins ca me choque un peu.

Voila quand je met la luminosité au max et que j'ai du retro éclairage, au bout de 5 secondes l'écran baisse de 3 traits , et je suis à chaque fois obliger de le remettre à fond. Je suis branché sur secteur et j'ai désactivé l'économie d'énergie 

Ce problème est mois présent (mais présent quand même) si j'ai pas de retro éclairage des touches


----------



## pim (15 Février 2008)

nicotlsefr a dit:


> j'ai un disque dur externe Western Digital My Book ....quel probleme y a t il avec ce  disuqe dur , si tu as le meme?



Oui j'ai un disque comme cela. Mes griefs : il se met automatiquement en veille au bout de 10 minutes et fait ainsi bloquer le Finder de façon définitive, et une fois débranché si on le rebranche derrière il ne réapparaît pas. Comportement vu sur toutes mes machines, autant Léo que Tiger.

En plus tout à l'heure j'avais le disque au bout d'une rallonge de 3 mètres, et il y a les sauvegardes Time Machine de mes autres Mac dessus, qui sont des dossiers dans lequel le Finder se perds tout seul, le disque était brûlant, avec un gros problème de masse avec des étincelles au branchement du disque dur, bref en ajoutant toutes ces causes impossible pour le MBA surchargé de travail de faire monter le disque même après 20 tentatives. J'ai finit par sortir un vieux et tellement plus simple disque externe en 2,5" à 4200tr/min dans un boîtier à 5 euros, et là j'ai fait mes transferts morceaux par morceaux sans problème, le MBA ça lui a plut.

En revanche, l'utilisation d'un CD distant pour une installation de iWork, aucun soucis ça marche très bien.

Machine silencieuse, on entends juste à peine le disque dur qui gratte lors des gros accès. Haut parleur inclus très convaincant.

Là il vient juste de finir son indexation et il est fin prêt. Ouf ! 

Mon conseil : prévoyez votre coup si vous n'avez pas de borne WiFi N.


----------



## Lonneki (15 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> J'ai un petit soucis mais néanmoins ca me choque un peu.
> 
> Voila quand je met la luminosité au max et que j'ai du retro éclairage, au bout de 5 secondes l'écran baisse de 3 traits , et je suis à chaque fois obliger de le remettre à fond. Je suis branché sur secteur et j'ai désactivé l'économie d'énergie
> 
> Ce problème est mois présent (mais présent quand même) si j'ai pas de retro éclairage des touches



Tu dois désactiver le capteur de luminosité. (dans Moniteur je crois)
Il est très sensible, moi il m'a vite gonflé.


----------



## David_b (15 Février 2008)

Lonneki a dit:


> Tu dois désactiver le capteur de luminosité. (dans Moniteur je crois)
> Il est très sensible, moi il m'a vite gonflé.



+1.

Pour finir, *pim*, tu as mis combien de temps pour transférer les 10go, parce que c'est vraiment ce qui me fait le plus peur avec ce radicalisme du sans fil: la vitesse de transfert... et je vais pas modifier mon réseau à cause d'un ordinateur trop en avance sur son temps


----------



## francois67000 (15 Février 2008)

Merci les gars !!! Je vais faire ça oufff j'ai cru déjà à un problème sur la machine !!! 

PS : c'est dans pref systeme et ensuite moniteur qu'on peut décocher cette option. Merci en tout ka !!

Sinon pour venir sur ton soucis de transfert. Ce matin j'ai transfer un DVD entier en quelques minutes !! sur un réseau G


----------



## pim (15 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Pour finir, *pim*, tu as mis combien de temps pour transférer les 10go, parce que c'est vraiment ce qui me fait le plus peur avec ce radicalisme du sans fil: la vitesse de transfert... et je vais pas modifier mon réseau à cause d'un ordinateur trop en avance sur son temps



J'ai attendu 1/2 heure, au bout de laquelle il affichait 7 heures pour ce transfert. J'avais connecté le MBA à un réseau "Ordinateur à ordinateur" fait à partir de l'iMac. Je voulais une vitesse N et je pense que l'iMac s'est mis automatiquement en mode compatible B/G/N, donc avec la vitesse B. Voyant ça, j'ai appuyé 10 secondes sur le bouton d'extinction (on ne peut pas annuler un transfert en cours !), et j'ai fait le transfert de mon compte utilisateur et de mon dossier application "à la main", en copiant toutes les données sur un disque dur externe et en recopiant le contenu de ce disque sur le MacBook Air. Là le MBA se défend très bien, pas besoin de second port USB pour alimenter le disque externe qui en requiert pourtant un lorsqu'il est branché sur l'iMac. Et pour tous les petits réglages de mon compte, c'est encore une fois la synchronisation .Mac qui m'a sauvé la mise !

Sinon pour info, par deux fois mon Apple TV a malencontreusement "perdu" tout le contenu de son disque dur de 160 Go, et à chaque fois cela m'a pris entre 30 et 40 heures pour attendre la fin de la synchronisation en Wifi G (la flemme de descendre l'Apple TV d'un étage pour le brancher sur le port Ethernet  ). Donc je pense qu'il faut compter 1 à 2 heures pour 10 Go.

Sinon l'écran est splendide. Et mes élèves ont été estomaqués ce matin, ils ont reconnu le nouveau portable Apple, y'a même une élève très étonnée qui m'a fait remarqué que j'avais déjà changé de portable par rapport à il y a trois ans ! La petite coquine se souvenait que celui d'avant était gris alu (PowerBook), et pas blanc (MacBook) ! :rateau:  MDR plus moyen d'être un vrai geek tout en donnant dans la discrétion avec cette machine là !


----------



## David_b (15 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Donc je pense qu'il faut compter 1 à 2 heures pour 10 Go.


Merci pour les explications. Ca confirme mes craintes. Si j'achète le MBA, il faudra prendre l'adaptateur USB/Ethernet... 



> une élève très étonnée qui m'a fait remarqué que j'avais déjà changé de portable par rapport à il y a trois ans ! La petite coquine se souvenait que celui d'avant était gris alu (PowerBook), et pas blanc (MacBook) ! :rateau:  MDR plus moyen d'être un vrai geek tout en donnant dans la discrétion avec cette machine là !



excellent ! j'aurais bien aimé voir ta tête sur le coup


----------



## Tlab (15 Février 2008)

Voilà, l'Apple Store de la 14ème rue a changé ma machine.

Le nouveau est en fait plus vieux  (semaine de fabrication précédente pour être exact). Il est légèrement bancal mais je vais tenter de le tordre un petit peu pour voir. Il est également un peu moins bien fini mais ce n'est pas très grave.

La batterie affiche par contre un taux stable. Je ne vais pas faire de calibration et on verra comment ça évolue.


----------



## David_b (15 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Voilà, *l'Apple Store de la 14ème rue *a changé ma machine.
> 
> Le nouveau est en fait plus vieux  (semaine de fabrication précédente pour être exact). Il est légèrement bancal mais je vais tenter de le tordre un petit peu pour voir. Il est également un peu moins bien fini mais ce n'est pas très grave.
> 
> La batterie affiche par contre un taux stable. Je ne vais pas faire de calibration et on verra comment ça évolue.


T'aurai du aller au Store de la 13ème rue alors...


----------



## sweetandsavoury (15 Février 2008)

Je viens de voir et d'essayer le MBA dans mon apple premium Reseller.
Il est top!!!
Le modèle à l'essai était le 1.6 GHz avec disque dur ATA
J'ai été épaté par la réactivité. Word 2008 se lance plus rapidemment que sur mon iMac core2duo 2.2 GHz ce qui m'a paru bizarre. Je vais investiguer.....


----------



## MadMax (15 Février 2008)

ça me surprend beaucoup effectivement. J'ai un iMac 24" 2,8GHZ et il lance Word un tout petit peu plus rapidement. Aussi loin, mais plus rapidement...


----------



## MadMax (15 Février 2008)

@ David_B

Vu que tu es déjà équipé en macs de bureau qu'est ce aui te retient??? Le MBA est TOP!!!


----------



## David_b (15 Février 2008)

MadMax a dit:


> @ David_B
> 
> Vu que tu es déjà équipé en macs de bureau qu'est ce aui te retient??? Le MBA est TOP!!!


je suis retenu par l'absence d'un fil... 
L'Ethernet 
Enfin, j'attends surtout de l'avoir entre les mains et de l'essayer avant de claquer quasi 3000 euros :rateau:

L'Ethernet qui passe à la trappe je digère pas. J'utilise ça quotidiennement


----------



## steinway59 (15 Février 2008)

Salut tout le monde!!

ça y est!!! je l'ai vu chez un Premium Reseller le MBA enfin!!!
c'est de toute beauté!!  
je craque....retenez moi! :love: 

par contre j'ai demandé pour faire tourner Aperture, il m'a répondu que ça serait juste bon, comme les macbook, à faire un transfert de photos et tri, mais qu'il ne fallait pas compter commencer à faire qques retouches sinon ça allait ramer grave! (il n'a pas encore testé Aperture 2 cela dit...) vous confirmez???

et pour la suite CS3, il ma dit la même chose : ça pourra fonctionner, mais tres lent...car la machine est pas faite pour ça, comme les macbook....vous confirmez aussi???


----------



## pim (15 Février 2008)

Je l'ai utilisé aujourd'hui pendant plus de trois heures, il me reste 1/2 heure de batterie, ce qui confirme une bonne autonomie mais légèrement en deçà du MacBook. Sinon il est effectivement tout à fait réactif, j'en oublie qu'il s'agit d'un processeur 1,6 GHz seulement avec disque 4200 tr/min.

Je ne regrette pas mon achat "à minima" (j'ai pris le modèle de base), je suis plus que jamais convaincu que l'option SSD est bien trop onéreuse pour l'instant.


----------



## sclicer (15 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Je confirme Apperture 2 marche parfaitement


Ah oui ? Alors pourquoi on dit que le macbook ne peut pas le faire tourner


----------



## Tlab (15 Février 2008)

> Citation:
> Posté par francois67000
> Je confirme Apperture 2 marche parfaitement
> Ah oui ? Alors pourquoi on dit que le macbook ne peut pas le faire tourner



Il me semble qu'il s'agit de certaines fonctionnalités qui seraient à même de poser problème au MacBook. Mais je n'ai pas Aperture pour vérifier et d'autres utilisateurs sur le forum ont déjà exprimé leurs vues là dessus.

Sinon, mon MBA est maintenant redressé et la coque un peu mieux assemblée (démontage, "tordage délicat", "serrage" des clips et "re-vissage").

Il chauffe légèrement moins également (à peu près 5 degrés de moins).

Nous avons passé la Saint Valentin ensemble, je lui ait offert iWork 08 (nan je plaisante ).


----------



## sweetandsavoury (15 Février 2008)

Quelques questions pour les heureux acquéreurs du MBA :
- qualité de l haut parleur interne? est ce que le volume est suffisament eleve? Est ce que le son ne sature pas (basse, aiguës)? 
- est ce que la saisie au clavier est ergonomique? Confort? 
- est ce que le mba ne chauffe pas trop a en devenir non agréable a l utilisation?

Enfin, quel est pour vous la principale chose qu il faudrait améliorer sur votre mba?

Merci


----------



## pim (15 Février 2008)

sweetandsavoury a dit:


> Quelques questions pour les heureux acquéreurs du MBA



Ah ça oui je suis heureux comme un gosse ! :bebe:



sweetandsavoury a dit:


> - qualité de l haut parleur interne? est ce que le volume est suffisament eleve? Est ce que le son ne sature pas (basse, aiguës)?



Elle est... surprenante ! Le son est très présent. Le niveau sonore peut être bien plus élevé que dans le cas d'un MacBook ! Il n'y a pas de saturation dans les aiguës mais c'est "difficile" d'écoute, quant aux graves ça sature mais pas plus que les hauts parleurs du MacBook. Le son a une origine dissymétrique, sur la droite du clavier. On peut vraiment écouter "quelque chose" avec "ça", mais pas de mystère non plus, la qualité se rapproche plus du petit poste de radio à piles que d'un système 5.1... Faut pas rêver non plus. NB : lundi je peux vous faire une mesure des décibels émis par le MBA à 1 mètre si ça vous intéresse 



sweetandsavoury a dit:


> - est ce que la saisie au clavier est ergonomique? Confort?



Clavier et trackpad sont très bien. La saisie au clavier m'apparaît très légèrement différente que sur  le clavier de l'iMac alu, sans savoir exactement où se situe la différence (le clavier de l'iMac a déjà 6 mois). En tout cas l'impression de qualité est là. L'éclairage est surprenant, la couleur noire n'est pas trop gênante (personnellement j'aurais préféré en blanc, plus lisible). Toutes les touches de F1 à F12 sont occupées par des fonctions (dans l'ordre : luminosité + et -, exposé, dashboard, luminosité clavier + et -, avance, play/pause, retour, mute, volume + et -). Il n'y a pas de possibilité de verrouiller le clavier pour avoir accès à un semblant de pavé numérique, le clavier en est plus beau, plus homogène du coup. Le trackpad est d'un usage tout à fait logique et facile.



sweetandsavoury a dit:


> - est ce que le mba ne chauffe pas trop a en devenir non agréable a l utilisation?



Non il ne chauffe pas. J'ai travaillé deux heures entières dessus, à réaliser un Keynote, la table sur laquelle je l'avais posé était bien chaude en partant mais le dessus du MBA était resté froid (à tel point qu'en contraste la chaleur de la table m'a surpris, je me suis demandé : tiens il a chauffé ?   Mais non en fait, c'est l'orientation des grilles qui fait ça). Là je suis en écran étendu sur un Apple Display 23", avec charge de la batterie, navigation internet, lecture iTunes, le ventilateur est depuis 1/2 heure à son minimum, qui semble être dans les 2500 tr/min - rien d'autre n'est audible, que le bruit de rotation du disque dur - et pour ça il faut vraiment tendre l'oreille.



sweetandsavoury a dit:


> Enfin, quel est pour vous la principale chose qu il faudrait améliorer sur votre mba?



Bonne question. Un clavier blanc ?! Une heure de plus sur la batterie ? Ou même peut être un port Firewire ou Ethernet, pour faire fonctionner l'Assistant migration... En même temps, ce dernier point est négligeable, puisque par définition, on utilise cet assistant qu'une seule fois !

À cette question j'aurais répondu "un disque SSD" avant d'avoir testé cette version 1,6 GHz avec DD 4200 tr/min. À la réflexion, non, ce produit est "bien né", en tout cas c'est ce que je constate en utilisation réelle


----------



## desertea (15 Février 2008)

Mon MBA me convient à 100%.
Vraiment une super machine. Et la finition est à la hauteur, comparé à mon MacBook white.

Pour améliorer la bête ?
La prise d'alim derrière et plus accessible. Un chargeur avec plus de pêche, car la recharge me semble relativement longue !!!!!!!


----------



## Tlab (15 Février 2008)

> - qualité de l haut parleur interne? est ce que le volume est suffisament eleve? Est ce que le son ne sature pas (basse, aiguës)?



Le volume est sur le mien bien plus fort que sur mon Thinkpad et par comparaison avec un MacBook 1er modèle à peu près équivalent. Le son sature d'après mon expérience mais il reste de qualité suffisante pour écouter des vidéos Youtube. Les basses sont inexistantes en dessous d'une certaine fréquence.



> - est ce que la saisie au clavier est ergonomique? Confort?



Le clavier est un peu différent de celui du MacBook noir, il est très légèrement plus ferme, mais de manière globale similaire. Il est cela dit moins bien que celui d'un Thinkpad (c'est normal tout de même ). Le confort est à mon sens bien présent, avec une réserve : les arêtes du portable sont abruptes et les mains les plus grandes pourront être génées (ce n'est pas mon cas cela dit et j'ai des mains moyennes, mais je joue du piano donc la position de mes mains doit être un peu différente).



> - est ce que le mba ne chauffe pas trop a en devenir non agréable a l utilisation?



Il chauffe beaucoup moins que ses deux confrères, et le dessous ne devient jamais brûlant. Il peut cela dit chauffer gentiment sur secteur au niveau du MagSafe mais là encore moins que le MacBook. Le ventilo est strictement inaudible la plupart du temps, mais quelques temps après que le processeur ait été sollicité de manière assez soutenue il se met à tourner plus vite et se fait clairement entendre.



> Enfin, quel est pour vous la principale chose qu il faudrait améliorer sur votre mba?



Rien n'est parfait et il y aura toujours des choses à améliorer, mais pour le moment je dirais l'impossibilité d'accéder à la trappe et de la baisser en laissant le portable posé et le fait que certains ports ne peuvent y rentrer (trop larges).

Sinon je suis tellement exigeant sur la qualité de fabrication que je l'améliorerais aussi si j'étais Steve Jobs, mais elle reste nettement au dessus de tout ce que fait Apple en ce moment.


----------



## sweetandsavoury (15 Février 2008)

merci Tlab pour tes réponses claires et explicites.


----------



## Tlab (15 Février 2008)

Eh petit filou n'oublies pas de remercier aussi pim et desertea !


----------



## pim (15 Février 2008)

Laisse Tlab, tu vois bien que nous autres, on compte pour du beurre ! 

:bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Tlab (15 Février 2008)

Ouais, et bien ca devrait être l'inverse : ce n'est pas moi "l'accro à MacGé" :rateau: .


----------



## sweetandsavoury (15 Février 2008)

Oui oui! Sorry! Encore merci a vous 3 d avoir pris du temps pour répondre clairement et subjectivement a mes questions !


----------



## steinway59 (16 Février 2008)

Hello!

bon j'ai besoin de vous là pour me décider...la question étant fais-je oui ou non un bon choix
je vous explique rapidement..
tout d'abord je n'ai plus de mac, mon powerbook G4 ayant été revendu il y a une semaine...suis en période de manque  

Etant prof (jusque maintenant) je bosse bcp sous pages, keynote, safari, courriels : utilisation = MBA non?

Mais je fais aussi de la PAO pour des associations (Adobe CS2 : grande utilisation de Indesign et Golive, un peu de photoshop (min) et d'illustrator(min)).
Je suis aussi musicien, compositeur, niveau semi-pro on va dire   : je voudrais  me mettre à Logic Studio
et Je fais de la photo numérique (reflex) : je voudrais me mettre à Aperture..
Toutes ces activités annexes à mon métier premier prennent de plus en plus d'importance...

J'avais pensé à la config MBA (pr le boulot + utilisation d'Aperture en reportage photo + Adobe CS3) dans un premier temps (ce qui m'évite d'acheter aussi une machine qui serait mise rapidement à jour) et un peu plus tard d'ici qques mois (le temps d'économiser) un imac 20 pouces pour le reste : musique, et gestion approfondie d'Aperture.

Est ce bien vu quant au MBA? ou est ce que je me plante? je nage en pleine indécision...vu les tarifs des machines, je ne voudrais pas me tromper! 
j'ajoute que peut être d'ici un an ou deux, je partirais vivre au canada : l'imac serait plus génant à transporter que le portable certes, mais surtout ces machines fonctionnent elles sur du 110 volts?
MERCI!


----------



## pim (16 Février 2008)

Pour ce qui est d'Aperture, j'ai essayé la version 2, c'est utilisable sur MacBook Air mais je n'en ferais pas une utilisation trop poussée, la machine n'est pas assez puissante pour cela.

Attention sinon quant à ton choix, pour quasiment le même prix tu as un MacBook Pro autrement plus intéressant pour toi qui n'a aucun autre Mac et qui a besoin d'espace au niveau de l'écran pour des logiciels comme Adobe CS3 ou Aperture (quoique ce problème soit moindre, il suffit de brancher un écran externe). Attends encore quelques jours, si cela se trouve on aura dès mardi des nouveaux MacBook Pro "allégés", avec les mêmes clavier et trackpad à trois doigts que le MacBook Air 

Bref pour résumer pour moi tu n'es pas du tout dans un dilemme, je dis MacBook au minimum, MacBook Pro si tu aime l'aluminium


----------



## Frodon (16 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Ah oui ? Alors pourquoi on dit que le macbook ne peut pas le faire tourner



Il semble qu'Apple a optimisé Aperture 2 un peu plus que son predecesseur, car dans les specs techniques d'Aperture 2, il est clairement indiqué que le MacBook (et le MacBook Air, ainsi que le Mac Mini) sont tout à fait compatible (y compris ceux ayant une GMA 950)... Au contraire de ce qui était indiqué pour Aperture 1.x.

Donc aussi bien le MacBook et le MacBook Air (ainsi que le Mac Mini) peuvent faire tourner Aperture 2. Ils sont officiellement supporté par cette nouvelle version.


----------



## Frodon (16 Février 2008)

Je suis passé voir le MacBook Air dans un Apple Premium Reseller et il faut avouer qu'il est super léger, la différence avec le MacBook, et encore plus le MacBook Pro est vraiment notable. De même il est vraiment très fin.

Comme l'ont déjà dit les possesseurs de MacBook Air, il reste très réactif. Et les "gestures" du trackpad sont très pratique, j'aimerais bien pouvoir les avoir sur mon MacBook.

Voilà


----------



## pim (16 Février 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Il semble qu'Apple a optimisé Aperture 2 un peu plus que son predecesseur, car dans les specs techniques d'Aperture 2, il est clairement indiqué que le MacBook (et le MacBook Air, ainsi que le Mac Mini) sont tout à fait compatible (y compris ceux ayant une GMA 950)... Au contraire de ce qui était indiqué pour Aperture 1.x.



Ils ont effectivement dus bien optimisé Aperture. Le minimum pour le processeur Intel est un Core Duo à 2 GHz, le MacBook Air avec un Core *2* Duo à 1,6 GHz est donc accepté.


----------



## steinway59 (16 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Pour ce qui est d'Aperture, j'ai essayé la version 2, c'est utilisable sur MacBook Air mais je n'en ferais pas une utilisation trop poussée, la machine n'est pas assez puissante pour cela.
> 
> Attention sinon quant à ton choix, pour quasiment le même prix tu as un MacBook Pro autrement plus intéressant pour toi qui n'a aucun autre Mac et qui a besoin d'espace au niveau de l'écran pour des logiciels comme Adobe CS3 ou Aperture (quoique ce problème soit moindre, il suffit de brancher un écran externe). Attends encore quelques jours, si cela se trouve on aura dès mardi des nouveaux MacBook Pro "allégés", avec les mêmes clavier et trackpad à trois doigts que le MacBook Air
> 
> Bref pour résumer pour moi tu n'es pas du tout dans un dilemme, je dis MacBook au minimum, MacBook Pro si tu aime l'aluminium



merci..mais si je compte le prix d'un macbook pro+écran externe (le display 23") ça me revient quasi le même prix que pour un imac et un macbook air...donc que faire?
je vais suivre ton conseil et attendre mardi dans ce cas, au cas où
j'avoue avoir un gros faible pour le MBA comparé au macbook


----------



## flotow (16 Février 2008)

salut
je viens d'essayer le MBA, et je suis... decu
d'abord, le super track machin truc, c'est bien moins qu'un iPhone 
ok, ca fonctionne la ou ca fonctionne, mais c'est tres reduit, et la plupart des applis y sont insensible!
apres, c'est pas super rapide (ok, pour l'appoint, mais c'est a l'appoint... :/)
bref, decu,
par contre, la machine est jolie


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Février 2008)

Tu l'as essayé où chez Captures 15 ?


----------



## pim (16 Février 2008)

Question rapidité, difficile de faire la différence avec un MacBook lors d'une utilisation "standard". Par exemple Safari m'apparaît tout aussi rapide. En revanche dans des taches très spécifiques comme l'indexation Spotlight ou la sauvegarde Time Machine, là c'est lent, et cela ralentit vraiment la machine - mais c'est fait une fois pour toute. Faut juste s'armer de patience.

Sinon j'ai un écran à l'éclairage assez inhomogène : le haut de l'écran, et plus spécialement le coin droit, est fortement lumineux. Ce doit être une vraie horreur pour que je m'en soit rendu compte, car je ne suis pas un spécialiste des écrans. Personnellement je trouve que l'effet est assez joli, la barre de menus du haut est bien plus que transparente désormais, elle est toute lumineuse, elle saute aux yeux en toute circonstances.


----------



## choca (17 Février 2008)

J'ai une question concernant le port USB,

la machine a t elle la capacité de fournir assez d'energie pour une souris usb + disque dur USB 2.0 si on part dans le principie qu'on lui met un hub usb

Autre question

en mettant un hub usb, peut on mettre le drive du MBA + souris ?


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Février 2008)

A priori, le port USB du MBA est "sur-alimenté" donc il peut avoir plusieurs périphéques dessus. Après il est intéressant d'avoir un maximum de périphériques sans-fils (souris bluetooth, APN wifi, Time Capsule, etc.)


----------



## lillumultipass (17 Février 2008)

Au fait, tjs pas de test de batterie avec Parallels ou VMware par hasard???

Sinon, il sera dispo Mardi à la FNAC apparemment, donc moi j'irai y faire un ptit tour pour voir la bête de mes propres yeux.
Mais bon, je sais bien qu'en le voyant je vais craquer, donc je sais pas si c une bonne idée...


----------



## francois67000 (17 Février 2008)

Après plusieurs chargement et déchargement, ma batterie est passé de 93 % de sa capacité à 95 %. J'ai fais plusieurs test de batterie, il tient bien 4 h en wifi et surf courant (hors téléchargement).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

A mon tour de poser une petite question. Je voudrais savoir si le Air est assez puissant pour lire une vidéo HD (720p ou 1080p, on va dire entre 5000 et 10000 kbps) sur un écran externe de résolution 1920x1200 ??

D'après Apple ça ne passe pas, mais je pense que le 720p doit pouvoir passer tout juste, au moins sur le 1,8GHz


----------



## francois67000 (17 Février 2008)

Une bande annonce sur quicktime, en 720P passe parfaitement et sans lag sur l'écran du MBA et sur un 22 pouces.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Une bande annonce sur quicktime, en 720P passe parfaitement et sans lag sur l'écran du MBA et sur un 22 pouces.



Merci beaucoup François, c'est vraiment sympa de tester. Ce MacBook me fait de l'oeil, j'ai bien envie de me le prendre pour remplacer mon MacBook CoreDuo qui commence à craquer de tous les côtés. Le seul truc qui me retient, c'est l'absence de lecteur optique. Certes j'aurais toujours mon macbook blanc "transformé" en fixe, mais lui non plus n'a plus de lecteur. Ma collection de DVD se sent un peu seule en ce moment.

Et non quand on a de quoi se payer un Air par l'Ofup, on a pas forcément de quoi prendre une option à 80&#8364; en plus. 

Petite question de plus : pour info, tu as le 1,6 ou le 1,8 ? J'ai cherché dans le sujet mais tu n'as pas l'air de le dire

[EDIT]
C'est bon j'ai trouvé, tu as un 1,6


----------



## pim (17 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Après plusieurs chargement et déchargement, ma batterie est passé de 93 % de sa capacité à 95 %. J'ai fais plusieurs test de batterie, il tient bien 4 h en wifi et surf courant (hors téléchargement).



La mienne avait déjà été rechargée 5 fois (étrange, non ?  ) et était à 95 %. Je suis en train de faire un calibrage "dans les règles", j'ai dû attendre deux heures après le passage en veille forcée sur batterie faible pour avoir une extinction complète, et là j'en suis tenez vous bien à presque 8 heures de charge, et c'est pas encore terminé ! J'espère poster le résultat ce soir tout de même  



Eftwyrd a dit:


> A mon tour de poser une petite question. Je voudrais savoir si le Air est assez puissant pour lire une vidéo HD (720p ou 1080p, on va dire entre 5000 et 10000 kbps) sur un écran externe de résolution 1920x1200 ??



Si tu me donne un lien vers une telle vidéo, je pourrais moi aussi essayer de tester, j'ai aussi la version "de base", et un écran Apple 23" en 1920 x 1200 pixels


----------



## francois67000 (17 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> La mienne avait déjà été rechargée 5 fois (étrange, non ?  ) et était à 95 %. Je suis en train de faire un calibrage "dans les règles", j'ai dû attendre deux heures après le passage en veille forcée sur batterie faible pour avoir une extinction complète, et là j'en suis tenez vous bien à presque 8 heures de charge, et c'est pas encore terminé ! J'espère poster le résultat ce soir tout de même



Je vois, c'est bizarre ça !! Moi je le charge quand il passe en veille forcé pas à l'extinction complète ! C'est mal docteur. 

Quand au 8 h, j'espere que c'est un bug car je recharge en 3 h environ. Zarbi !!


----------



## francois67000 (17 Février 2008)

Eftwyrd a dit:


> Merci beaucoup François, c'est vraiment sympa de tester. Ce MacBook me fait de l'oeil, j'ai bien envie de me le prendre pour remplacer mon MacBook CoreDuo qui commence à craquer de tous les côtés. Le seul truc qui me retient, c'est l'absence de lecteur optique. Certes j'aurais toujours mon macbook blanc "transformé" en fixe, mais lui non plus n'a plus de lecteur. Ma collection de DVD se sent un peu seule en ce moment.
> 
> Et non quand on a de quoi se payer un Air par l'Ofup, on a pas forcément de quoi prendre une option à 80 en plus.
> 
> ...



J'ai fais aussi comme ça. J'ai vendu mon macbook core duo datant de sa mise en vente (quelques jours seulement). Il a fait son temps, il marchait encore mais bon j'ai craqué pour le MBA dés sa présentation.

Sinon oui j'ai bien le modèle 1,6 ghz, le 1,8 ghz ne justifiant pas l'affaire.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Si tu me donne un lien vers une telle vidéo, je pourrais moi aussi essayer de tester, j'ai aussi la version "de base", et un écran Apple 23" en 1920 x 1200 pixels



Ca serait vraiment sympa d'essayer avec les samples de la team Gaia par exemple 

[EDIT]
A lire avec le bon vieux VLC


----------



## Frodon (17 Février 2008)

Eftwyrd a dit:


> Ca serait vraiment sympa d'essayer avec les samples de la team Gaia par exemple
> 
> [EDIT]
> A lire avec le bon vieux VLC



Ou avec Quicktime+Perian.

NOTE: La page rips.php du site, ne semble pas s'afficher avec Safari. J'ai signalé à Apple ce "bug" (bien qu'il semble dû à des erreurs dans le code de la page).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Ou avec Quicktime+Perian.
> 
> NOTE: La page rips.php du site, ne semble pas s'afficher avec Safari. J'ai signalé à Apple ce "bug" (bien qu'il semble dû à des erreurs dans le code de la page).



Moui enfin Perian reste assez lent sur ce genre de vidéos. (impression personnelle)

Bien vu pour le bug, il est vrai que là je suis sous Debian, mon MacBook étant en rade de batterie (et plus de chargeur  )


----------



## pim (17 Février 2008)

Après 9 heures 30 de charge, ça y est, la petite lumière orange est passée au vert. Moi en attendant je suis passé par toutes les couleurs, suspectant même un branchement non conforme, une crise de daltonisme subite, des hallucinations lors de la dernière charge qui avait durée moins de 3 heures, etc. Visiblement la charge depuis l'état portable totalement éteint serait bien plus longue !

La charge effective de la batterie reste à 95%, avec exactement 4974 mAh contre 5200 mAh. Attendons les prochaines charges pour conclure.



Eftwyrd a dit:


> Ca serait vraiment sympa d'essayer avec les samples de la team Gaia par exemple
> 
> [EDIT]
> A lire avec le bon vieux VLC



Je prends quoi ? J'ai cliqué sur starchip_troopers, ça se charge très doucement, est-ce légal ? Est-ce du 1080p ? J'ai deux fichiers sur le bureau en téléchargement, un en .MKV avec une icône MPlayer, et l'autre en .MKV.PART avec une icône Quicktime.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Je prends quoi ? J'ai cliqué sur starchip_troopers, ça se charge très doucement, est-ce légal ? Est-ce du 1080p ? J'ai deux fichiers sur le bureau en téléchargement, un en .MKV avec une icône MPlayer, et l'autre en .MKV.PART avec une icône Quicktime.



Tu as choisi un au pif, c'est très bien  Il s'agit de 720p.
Je suppose vu ce que tu dis que tu télécharges avec Firefox, le .part est un fichier qui va disparaitre à la fin du téléchargement. C'est là que Firefox stocke les données. A la fin il les copie dans le MKV, qui contiendra la vidéo.

Niveau légalité dans l'absolu non pas trop, c'est un extrait de film de 2 minutes copié  depuis un BlueRay. Mais bon ce n'est qu'un extrait et je serais ravi de savoir si cela fonctionne . Ca serait vraiment gentil de tester.

Je ne sais pas si ça va marcher avec Mplayer, mais avec VLC je suis à peu près sûr que cela fonctionne, essaie d'ouvrir le .part directement depuis le logiciel, peut-être lira-t-il la vidéo déjà téléchargée, tu verras direct si ça fonctionne.

Pourras-tu préciser quel logiciel tu utilises, quel processeur tu as, et faire le test en plein écran sur le 23" ?? Voir mettre l'occupation processeur, mais là je crois que j'en demande beaucoup.

Vu la caractère non légal de la chose, je comprendrais que tu refuses. Mais encore une fois ça serait vraiment sympa de tester.


----------



## desertea (18 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Après 9 heures 30 de charge, ça y est, la petite lumière orange est passée au vert. Moi en attendant je suis passé par toutes les couleurs, suspectant même un branchement non conforme, une crise de daltonisme subite, des hallucinations lors de la dernière charge qui avait durée moins de 3 heures, etc. Visiblement la charge depuis l'état portable totalement éteint serait bien plus longue !
> 
> La charge effective de la batterie reste à 95%, avec exactement 4974 mAh contre 5200 mAh. Attendons les prochaines charges pour conclure.
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que la charge du MBA est très très longue !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steinway59 (18 Février 2008)

Hello les chanceux possesseurs du MBA!!  

Alors? après qques jours de test de votre machine en conditions réelles d'utilisation, êtes vous toujours autant séduits? pas de regret?  
Pas de gros inconvénients survenus?


----------



## MadMax (18 Février 2008)

Non aucun probleme, pas de surchauffe, toujours très agréable à utiliser, léger, silencieux, discret... top.


----------



## theveils.net (18 Février 2008)

Bon ben ça va devoir attendre plus longtemps que prévu. Depuis jeudi je suis bloqué en "*préparation à l'expédition*"

Apple me l'avait jamais faite celle la, un coup de téléphone a l'apple store pour entendre : "Oui mais c'est la boite qui est prête pas votre ordinateur"

Je trouve ça vraiment abusé. Donc d'après l'opératrice mon ordinateur va resté sur ce status pendant 21 jrs (du 8 au 29fev).

Je me tate à les rappeler mais bon..


----------



## CBi (18 Février 2008)

theveils.net a dit:


> Bon ben ça va devoir attendre plus longtemps que prévu.



Moi c'est pareil, mais pas pour la même raison = MBA commandé le 15/1, livrable le 28/2 sans garantie car "validation du standard électrique non encore obtenue pour la Corée et pour Taiwan"  

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le MBA est dispo en magasin à Singapour ou à Tokyo ? Je suis tenté d'annuler ma commande à l'Apple Store et de profiter d'un saut dans un pays voisin pour m'y procurer la bête.


----------



## desertea (18 Février 2008)

Bientôt une semaine en MacBook Air et c'est que du bonheur. 

Une machine réactive (comparable à mon MacBook 1.83). Côté pratique y'a pas photo !! il est tellement fin et léger de la balle.
La luminosité de l'écran est super et l'autonomie aussi (supérieure au MacBook). Je trouve qu'il chauffe également moins et les ventilos sont plus discrets. 

Vraiment une très belle machine, avec une finition de très haut niveau (surtout comparé au reste de la gamme de portable).
Je précise que je ne suis pas un pro et que je n'utilise pas de grosse application. C'est majoritairement madame qui l'utilise pour du surf et les mails devant la TV. Par rapport au MacBook elle hallucine vu le poids et l'encombrement. 
Tout foyer avec un Mac de bureau devrait posséder un MBA !!! 

Si c'était à refaire j'en commanderai deux !! 

Point négatif, pour l'instant un seul. Cela concerne le temps de charge que je trouve très long. Peut être un impression ? j'attends les avis des autres utilisateurs.


----------



## MadMax (18 Février 2008)

Il est limite trop fin, je me suis assis dessus sans faire exprès... Il n'a rien heureusement!!! Je l'avais laissé sur le canapé...

Franchement, le meilleur compagnon d'un iMac.

Question: Si je veux avoir des dossiers sur mon iMac et un sur mon MBA qui soient synchronisés afin d'être identiques, est-ce qu'iDisk est la meilleure solution selon vous?

Merci


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

MadMax a dit:


> Il est limite trop fin, je me suis assis dessus sans faire exprès... Il n'a rien heureusement!!! Je l'avais laissé sur le canapé...
> 
> Franchement, le meilleur compagnon d'un iMac.
> 
> ...



non, il fait pas ça
Je te conseille ChronoSync 

S'asseoir sur son ordi... on dirait moi... en pire


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Février 2008)

Ben si si l'iDisk permet cela 

Il suffit de choisir l'option "Synchroniser iDisk".


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ben si si l'iDisk permet cela
> 
> Il suffit de choisir l'option "Synchroniser iDisk".



Ben non, parce que iDisk c'est pas "des _dossiers_ sur l'imac", c'est un _disque réseau_ de 10Go, qui peut être copié sur les Mac. Mais 10go... et en plus c'est lent


----------



## desertea (18 Février 2008)

Je confirme pour Chronosync.


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Février 2008)

L'interface a l'air un peu "complexe" mais ça a l'air pas mal ce ChronoSync.


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> L'interface a l'air un peu "complexe" mais ça a l'air pas mal ce ChronoSync.



super utile, j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de regretter son achat :love:

Edit:
il est pas "joli", mais simple:
tu fais glisser la source et la cible, tu choisi le type de syncro et (parce que tu es prudent: une syncro d'essai et ensuite) roule ma poule


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Février 2008)

Parce que je suis prudent: Time Machine


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Parce que je suis prudent: Time Machine



bien sur, mais ça n'a rien à voir: un backup et une synchro


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Février 2008)

et puis CarbonCopyCloner en sus.


----------



## desertea (18 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> et puis CarbonCopyCloner en sus.



Comme déjà ci-dessus ne pas confondre backup et syncro ça n'a rien à voir !!!


----------



## pim (18 Février 2008)

Pour faire des synchros c'est vrai que ChronoSync est très bien. J'ai jamais perdu un seul fichier avec ce programme.



Eftwyrd a dit:


> ça serait vraiment sympa de tester.



Je vais tester tout cela dans quelques minutes


----------



## pim (18 Février 2008)

Je reviens sur le test proposé par * Eftwyrd* 



Eftwyrd a dit:


> un extrait de film de 2 minutes copié  depuis un BlueRay.



J'ai donc mené le test avec un extrait de StarShip Troopers, en français s'il vous plaît, et y'a même le sous-titrage dans Quicktime 7.4.1 avec Perian 1.1. D'ailleurs, lire sous Quicktime ou sous VLC 0.8.6d ne semble pas changer grand chose chez moi, niveau utilisation processeur. J'ai donc fait les tests avec VLC.

Je suis sous Léopard 10.5.2, ordinateur tout juste redémarré, je vérifie tout d'abord dans le Moniteur d'activité que le Core 2 Duo est libre de toute autre occupation (pas d'autres applications ouvertes à part le Moniteur d'activité).

Je compare :


 un MacBook Air (version 1.1, acheté neuf en février 2008), avec un Core 2 Duo 1,6 GHz avec cache 4 Mo, vitesse du bus 800 MHz, 2 Go de RAM et disque dur branché en ATA, un Seagate 80 Go de référence HS082HB, et carte graphique Intel GMA X3100 ;
 un MacBook (version 2.2, acheté neuf en décembre 2006), avec un Core 2 Duo 2 GHz avec cache 4 Mo, vitesse du bus 667 MHz, 2 Go de RAM et disque dur branché en Serial ATA, un Western Digital 250 Go de référence WD2500BEVS-11UST0, et carte graphique Intel GMA 950.

Je branche les machines à tour de rôle sur un moniteur LCD Apple, en résolution 1920 x 1200 pixels, en 32 bits c'est-à-dire millions de couleurs (le maximum admissible pour chaque machine, en écran étendu). Je lance une lecture en plein écran, sur l'écran principal (après avoir fermé un message d'erreur de VLC).

*Résultats*


 Sur le MBA, la lecture est saccadée, elle occupe environ 130 % du processeur. En image :





 Sur le MB, la lecture est fluide, elle occupe environ 70 % du processeur. En image :





Pas saccadé, j'entends que l'on rate des dixièmes de secondes du film, on ne voit donc pas certaines scènes sur une action rapide comme dans le cas de la séquence d'essais. Ce n'est donc pas "regardable" !

Après une dizaine d'essais, la température du CPU du MBA a presque doublé, de 35°C à 65°C, mais cela n'a pas d'influence sur le ventilateur qui reste sagement à son minimum de 2500 tr/min (la vidéo ne fait que 2 minutes).

Il s'agit d'un K. O. pour le MacBook Air, alors même que vous aurez remarqué que je ne le compare qu'à une version antérieure du MacBook, celle qui date de novembre 2006.

Pour info, le disque dur interne du MacBook est une seconde monte, et j'ai pu remarquer à plusieurs reprises que ce disque est particulièrement véloce, avec un score canon à XBench, ce qui doit encore un peu plus creuser l'écart par rapport au MacBook Air et à son disque dur lent. 

En revanche je ne sais pas si c'est suffisant pour expliquer une telle différence dans la charge des processeurs, ceux du MBA sont tout le temps nettement plus chargés que ceux du MB (on s'en rends compte si on garde l'icône de Moniteur d'activité dans le Dock).

Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse jeter la pierre au MacBook Air après ça, d'autant que la lecture sur l'écran du portable lui même se déroule sans aucun problème. Mais que ceux qui ont besoin d'une machine puissante et polyvalente passent leur chemin !


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> *Résultats*
> 
> 
> Sur le MBA, la lecture est saccadée, elle occupe environ 130 % du processeur. En image :
> ...


Merci pour ton test pim !   (désolé, je peux plus te donner de coups de boule !) 

C'est ce qu'on appelle "l'épreuve de réalité" pour le MBA... Ouch ! :rateau: 

J'ai jamais été très bon en math, mais c'est assez linéaire si on s'en tiens à la vitesse du CPU ?
Certes, la vitesse du bus est différente, mais peut-on (?) raisonnable résumé la situation de la sorte :

*1.6Ghz : 130%
1.8Ghz : 110%*
1.9Ghz : 90% 
*2.0Ghz : 70%*
----
_2.1Ghz : 50% ??
2.2Ghz : 30% ???_

Ce KO serait alors "logiquement" et principalement dû à la vitesse du CPU ? :mouais: 
Comme tu le fais remarquer, le _"disque dur de iPod"_ n'est certainement pas là pour arranger les choses... 

Néanmoins, avec le 1.8Ghz, ça devrait être "presque fluide" (à peine au dessus des 100% CPU) : *un courageux pour tester ?*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> J'ai donc mené le test ...



Wahou ! Je suis impressionné, ça c'est du compte-rendu. Je ne m'attendais pas à quelque chose d'aussi précis, tu as fait ça comme un chef.

Merci beaucoup donc, très gentil à toi. J'ai tout ce que je voulais savoir. Effectivement, il ne faut pas jeter la pierre au MBA, c'est assez éloigné de son utilisation "prévue" 

[EDIT]
Je ne pense pas que le disque dur soit limitant, d'après ton compte-rendu ça vient nettement du processeur. Si un jour VLC est codé pour tirer partie du bi-coeur je pense que ça passera

Note bien aussi que ce n'est pas une copie "brute" d'un blueray, mais bien d'une vidéo réencodée avec un débit beaucoup plus faible. Sur une lecture blueray même le macbook serait à genoux, et largement.


----------



## flotow (18 Février 2008)

pourtant, QT decode sur les deux coeurs


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Février 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pourtant, QT decode sur les deux coeurs





pim a dit:


> [...] D'ailleurs, lire sous Quicktime ou sous VLC 0.8.6d ne semble pas changer grand chose chez moi, niveau utilisation processeur. *J'ai donc fait les tests avec VLC.*



Peut-être que VLC le fait moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

Je n'en ai à peu près aucune idée, mais quand même ça m'étonnerait pas mal que QuickTime soit codé pour tirer parti du dualcore. Après peut-être (sûrement) que la charge est répartie sur les deux curs par l'OS, mais ça ne doit pas être aussi efficace. Un spécialiste dans le coin ?


----------



## CBi (19 Février 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Moi c'est pareil, mais pas pour la même raison = MBA commandé le 15/1, livrable le 28/2 sans garantie car "homologation du standard électrique non encore obtenue pour la Corée et pour Taiwan"



Ça c'était hier au téléphone. Ce matin, rien n'a changé pour la date d'expédition de mon MBA, mais l'adaptateur USB-Ethernet est passé en "prêt pour la livraison" livrable le... 31 mars !

Avantage de la méthode pour Apple = ma commande contenant maintenant un article prêt pour la livraison ne peut plus être annulée "on-line".  Apple veut-il ainsi s'assurer que les retards ne se traduisent pas par une annulation en masse... 

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le MBA est dispo en magasin à Singapour ou à Tokyo car Apple Korea commence vraiment à me... ?


----------



## Frodon (19 Février 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Peut-être que VLC le fait moins ?



Au vu des graphes, VLC n'exploite effectivement pas les deux coeurs. car le coeur 1 du MBA est à fond, alors que le coeur 2 a encore de la marge...

Donc c'est plus un manque d'optimisation du lecteur employé, qu'une incapacité du MBA a lire la vidéo en 1920x1200... Car mine de rien, 130% du CPU utilisé signifie *70% du CPU inactif!*. En effet, sur un CPU Dual Core, le CPU est à fond si et seulement si il est à 200% (100% x 2).


----------



## pim (19 Février 2008)

Quicktime est bien évidemment optimisé pour travailler en Dual Core, mais pas Perian 

Je vais maintenant transformer l'extrait en DivX en MP4 avec iSquint, et retenter les essais. Je suis sûr que là, le MacBook Air se défendra bien mieux. Retour dès que c'est fait !


----------



## MadMax (19 Février 2008)

Je n'ai pas d'écran externe pour faire ces tests. Mais juste à la lecture de stormship troopers (les pilotes sont mignonnes, mais ça a l'air un peu niais non?), quicktime saccade au début de la séquence (avec perian) et vlc est hyper fluide. J'ai un Air 1,8.

D'autre part j'ai testé la lecture d'un DVD depuis un iMac distant. Echec sur le 1re test: 
Le lecteur DVD a détecté une errerur irréparable. La protection du disque n'a pu être vérifiée... bla bla bla....

C'est vrai qu'iDisk est super lent, je me lance sur chronosync....

profitez bien de cette belle journée.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Mode HS
StarShip Troopers est loin d'être u film niais, c'est selon moi un petit bijou de subversion au second degré

Désolé pour le hors-sujet, mais je pouvais pas laisser passer ça 

Sinon, Merci Pim pour ces tests


----------



## pim (19 Février 2008)

Oui, il faut prendre ça au second degré, parce que sinon dans la réalité impossible pour les minettes d'être aussi souriantes sans être défoncées 

J'arrive pas à convertir les DivX en MP4 avec iSquint, ni avec MPEG Streamclip ou même QuickTime Pro. Au pire j'ai une erreur, au mieux la vidéo sans le son. Mes tests vont donc s'arrêter là 



nicoplanet a dit:


> Ce KO serait alors "logiquement" et principalement dû à la vitesse du CPU ? :mouais:



C'est ce que je pense désormais. La preuve, sur un iMac 2,4 GHz j'ai une utilisation processeur qui est encore plus faible :




Même pas 60 % d'un seul Core (le grand vide juste derrière, c'est le temps que je fasse la capture écran après fermeture de la vidéo).

J'ai la flemme de brancher mon écran de 23" sur l'iMac pour voir ce que ça fait - faut changer d'étage 




			
				 Eftwyrd a dit:
			
		

> Si un jour VLC est codé pour tirer partie du bi-coeur je pense que ça passera



Le fait que VLC tourne à 130 % prouve qu'il est capable de tirer partie des deux Core, non ? Sinon il resterait bloqué à 100 % ?! 



MadMax a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'iDisk est super lent, je me lance sur chronosync....



Petite remarque en passant, chez moi l'iDisk est tellement lent, que le simple fait de l'avoir monté dans le Finder une dizaine de minutes suffit à amener le ventilateur à 4500 tr/min, zone dans laquelle il est audible (le minimum est à 2500 tr/min, le maximum à 6500 tr/min, et le seuil d'audition doit se situer vers 3500 tr/min dans une pièce parfaitement silencieuse). Mais là c'est pas (seulement) un problème matériel.



MadMax a dit:


> profitez bien de cette belle journée.



Vous aussi 

PS : juste un détail supplémentaire... L'écoute de musique avec le haut parleur interne est en fait particulièrement désagréable, car le simple fait de déplacer les mains sur le clavier pour taper suffit à modifier le niveau de basse et de treble du haut-parleur. On peut obtenir cet effet en plaçant sa main devant un haut-parleur. C'est désagréable, et cela montre qu'en fait l'idée des minis hauts parleurs placés sur la tranche arrière, comme sur les MacBook, iBook et PowerBook 12", et en fait excellente.

Encore une fois, le MBA est une machine magnifique, mais le nombre de compromis réalisé est assez élevé.

Pour finir sur une note positive, la machine s'accomode bien de Parallels Desktop, XP tourne tout à fait honorablement, sans faire chauffer le CPU ni le surcharger.


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Février 2008)

MadMax a dit:


> juste à la lecture de stormship troopers (les pilotes sont mignonnes, mais ça a l'air un peu niais non?), quicktime saccade au début de la séquence (avec perian) et vlc est hyper fluide. J'ai un Air 1,8.





antoine59 a dit:


> Mode HS
> StarShip Troopers est loin d'être u film niais, c'est selon moi un petit bijou de subversion au second degré


+1

C'est un bijou effectivement, _"Made in Verhoeven"_ : regarde-le en entier à l'occasion   

Sinon bonne nouvelle de voir que ça passe mieux avec un* 1.8Ghz *: il me semblait que ça devait passer "limite", et ouf, c'est la cas ! :love: 
Tu as un SSD ?


----------



## francois67000 (19 Février 2008)

Merci pour ce test, mais le MBA est pas du tout prevu pour ça !!! c'est du Full HD que tu lui demande la. 

Sinon QT gere mieux que VLC oui !! Et ça ce voit testé sur un 22 pouces en 1600 ça passe comme sur des roulets (85 % de taux d'occupation)


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Merci pour ce test, mais le MBA est pas du tout prevu pour ça !!! c'est du Full HD que tu lui demande la.
> 
> Sinon QT gere mieux que VLC oui !! Et ça ce voit testé sur un 22 pouces en 1600 ça passe comme sur des roulets (85 % de taux d'occupation)


Heu, si je ne dis pas de bêtise, ce n'est pas du Full HD (1080p), l'extrait en question, mais simplement du 720p diffusé sur un écran capable d'afficher du Full... non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Exact ce n'est "que" du 720p.

Pour VLC qui utilise 130%, si il était vraiment codé pour du dual core je pense qu'il y aurait 65% d'utilisation sur chaque coeur, là ça ressemble plus à MacOS qui utilise le deuxième coeur juste si le premier est utilisé à fond.


----------



## Frodon (19 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Le fait que VLC tourne à 130 % prouve qu'il est capable de tirer partie des deux Core, non ? Sinon il resterait bloqué à 100 % ?!



130% tel quel c'est pas ca qui indique ou non le support du Dual Core, mais c'est la répartition de la charge... Or on voit sur les graphes que cette dernière est loin d'être efficace, car le core 1 est saturé alors que le Core 2 n'est utilisé qu'à 30%.

Ce qui semble indiquer que le décodage de la vidéo est fait sur le Core 1, et les 30% du Core 2 c'est utilisé par d'autres threads ou processus tel que le rafraichissement de la fenetre de VLC, et/ou d'autres activités faites par d'autres programmes en cours d'execution.


----------



## Tractica (20 Février 2008)

Bonsoir, 
j'ai reçu mon Macbook air aujourd'hui, très content du produit, le design est à tomber, clavier très agréable, poids léger, écran extra, je suis vraiment content. 
J'ai cependant quelques questions: étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de port firewire qui permet d'ordinaire de transférer des fichiers facilement de Mac à Mac, je me demandais quelle est la procédure la plus simple pour transférer mes photos/ma musique de mon iMac vers mon Macbook Air. 
Aussi, j'aurai aimé savoir s'il était possible de supprimer les drivers d'imprimantes et languages inutiles du Macbook air sans pour autant réinstaller Leopard 
D'avance je vous remercie


----------



## desertea (20 Février 2008)

Tractica a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> j'ai reçu mon Macbook air aujourd'hui, très content du produit, le design est à tomber, clavier très agréable, poids léger, écran extra, je suis vraiment content.
> J'ai cependant quelques questions: étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de port firewire qui permet d'ordinaire de transférer des fichiers facilement de Mac à Mac, je me demandais quelle est la procédure la plus simple pour transférer mes photos/ma musique de mon iMac vers mon Macbook Air.
> Aussi, j'aurai aimé savoir s'il était possible de supprimer les drivers d'imprimantes et languages inutiles du Macbook air sans pour autant réinstaller Leopard
> D'avance je vous remercie



Pour les drivers imprimantes tu peux le faire à la main --------> corbeille c'est assez facile.
Pour les langues tu télécharges "monolingual" gratuit et efficace.
Enfin pour le transfert, si tu possèdes un DD externe c'est pas mal !!!


----------



## pim (20 Février 2008)

Attention avec la méthode DD externe, cela peut tourner au massacre si tu n'as pas tout d'abord branché une première fois le disque dur vide sur le MacBook Air, pour l'ajouter dans l'onglet "Confidentiel" de SpotLight, pour ensuite aller le remplir. Car sinon si tu le branche avec 80 Go de données dessus, SpotLight va vouloir tout indexer avant, ce qui est long.

Attention avec le contenu du dossier utilisateur, Léopard n'aime pas que l'on touche à ses dossiers Documents / Images / Musique, etc. Transférer le contenu de ces dossiers, plutôt que les dossiers eux-mêmes. Idem pour le dossier Applications, transférer le contenu du dossier (et faire le tri, pas la peine d'écraser les applications déjà présentes).

Bon courage, il faut surtout beaucoup de patience, et bien laisser le MacBook Air se remplir doucement, car comme le disque interne est lent, cette première étape nécessite de la patience et de la méthode.


----------



## benjamin16 (20 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous je suis un nouveau membre... Je me permet de vous dire que j'ai telechargé et utilisé mplayer pour lire un divx 720p sur la version de base du macbook Air soit avec 1.6ghz... et CA MARCHE tres BIEN C SUPER FLUIDE... dconc je pense que c VLC player qui est nul (j'ai jamais aimé ce logiciel).....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

benjamin16 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous je suis un nouveau membre... Je me permet de vous dire que j'ai telechargé et utilisé mplayer pour lire un divx 720p sur la version de base du macbook Air soit avec 1.6ghz... et CA MARCHE tres BIEN C SUPER FLUIDE... dconc je pense que c VLC player qui est nul (j'ai jamais aimé ce logiciel).....



Bonjour à toi  

Je ne crois pas que VLC soit "nul", c'est un des meilleurs logiciels de lecture sur mac. Il a pas mal de défauts certes, mais il est loin d'être nul.

Ensuite pour comparer il faudrait que tu nous donne le bitrate de la vidéo, la résolution ne fait pas tout, et préciser sur quel écran tu as lu la vidéo. Voir essayer de la lire avec VLC


----------



## pim (20 Février 2008)

De toute manière, pour l'extrait en question, la comparaison ne tiens pas, puisque MPlayer gratifie les hauts parleurs d'un "pop" qui laisse penser que leur dernière heure est venue, et quitte sans autre forme de procès


----------



## desertea (20 Février 2008)

Arrêtez de maltraiter vos MBA, nous ne sommes pas ici en présence de super calculateurs !!! 

Le MBA n'a pas pour vocation ce type d'utilisation, ou alors certains se sont trompés lors de leur achat. 
 Essayez aussi l'application d'effets hyper complexes avec PS 10 !!! 


Bons tests !!!!


----------



## SirDeck (20 Février 2008)

Hello !

Il y a un mode target sur cette machine (Boot avec pomme-T) ?
Si oui, on connecte comment ?

La migration ça existe ? En Wifi j'imagine. Via le réseau domestique ou en direct ?


----------



## desertea (20 Février 2008)

SirDeck a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Il y a un mode target sur cette machine (Boot avec pomme-T) ?
> Si oui, on connecte comment ?
> ...



Un début d'explication ICI


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Arrêtez de maltraiter vos MBA, nous ne sommes pas ici en présence de super calculateurs !!!
> 
> Le MBA n'a pas pour vocation ce type d'utilisation, ou alors certains se sont trompés lors de leur achat.
> Essayez aussi l'application d'effets hyper complexes avec PS 10 !!!
> ...


Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa :rose: 

Moi je trouve ça intéressant pour moi. Ca ressemble un peu à l'utilisation de mon MacBook que j'aimerais changer, je demande juste si ça passe. C'est qu'il est très désirable ce MBA :love:


----------



## desertea (21 Février 2008)

Eftwyrd a dit:


> Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa :rose:
> 
> Moi je trouve ça intéressant pour moi. Ca ressemble un peu à l'utilisation de mon MacBook que j'aimerais changer, je demande juste si ça passe. C'est qu'il est très désirable ce MBA :love:



Je n'ai pas de conseil à te donner, mais si ton "futur" MacBook Air est destiné à ce type d'utilisation, je crois que tu devrais t'orienter plutôt vers un MBP.

Je suis entièrement satisfait de mon MBA, et depuis mon MB est passé à la trappe. Mais il faut dire que je ne le stresse pas !!!   (mail & internet)


----------



## pim (21 Février 2008)

Ce matin, j'ai travaillé sous iWeb, Airport éteint, luminosité de l'écran à moitié, iTunes en lecture, le seul autre programme à tourner étant le moniteur d'activité.

Et bien, d'une part, en 1,6 GHz le processeur est bien chargé, le simple fait de sélectionner des éléments à la souris sous iWeb suffit à saturer un Core et faire pas mal monter le deuxième. Je pense que l'on peut surtout y voir la piètre optimisation de iWeb... 

Ensuite, j'ai eut quatre ou cinq fois les processeurs au max, et donc du coup le ventilateur au max. Heureusement qu'il est assez discret, et qu'il s'éteint vite, car j'étais à la BU. Au premier coup, j'ai regardé, j'avais ATSServer (Font + Mail) et mdworker (SpotLight) qui pompaient un maximum de puissance. Les autres fois, c'était le résultat d'un usage intense de iWeb. Donc pas super tout de même si ce portable a du mal à rester... cool !

Néanmoins, malgré ces poussées de fièvre, j'ai tenu 3 heures tout rond sur la batterie


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Février 2008)

Le MacBook Air est GENIAL pour l'avoir testé un peu , je me suis amusé comme un petit gamin . Moi qui ne pensait pas que ca me plairait , il est EXTRA PLAT et le principe du trackpad c'est TERRIBLE !!! Merci APPLE !


----------



## francois67000 (21 Février 2008)

Depuis 2 jours je suis sur mon MBA a temps plein car j'ai plus de fixe (j'ai vendu mon PC et j'attend mon Imac).

Il est clair que le MBA est limite en temps que machine principale et j'ai hâte de recevoir mon Imac.

Sinon le MBA est clairement un ordi genial


----------



## CBi (21 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Il est clair que le MBA est limite en temps que machine principale et j'ai hâte de recevoir mon Imac.



Concrètement, sur quoi porte la limite ? :rateau:


----------



## francois67000 (21 Février 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Concrètement, sur quoi porte la limite ? :rateau:



Ouvrir par exemple plusieurs pages, ouvrir plusieurs programmes !! Et surtout des programmes utilisant bcp le disque dur


----------



## Tlab (21 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Me revoilà après une courte absence .

Toujours aussi satisfait, cela va de soi. Mais voilà que se pose le problème de la housse de transport. J'utilise actuellement une housse InCase pour le MacBook tout court, qui évidemment réduit l'intérêt de la finesse.

Je souhaite m'acheter un messenger bag pour remplacer celui que je possède et qui tombe en miette. J'ai pensé à un Vaja (oui je sais, c'est cher. Mais "ça le vaut bien"). Par contre je n'oserai pas mettre le MBA comme ça paf à côté des stylos, et autres appareils. 

Je suis donc à la recherche d'une housse très fine et élégante, qui ne protège pas le MBA structurellement mais esthétiquement. Donc la moins rembourrée possible.

J'ai pensé à ça : http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=400013
De couleur noire de préférence.

J'ai eu beau cherché un peu partout sur la toile et je n'ai rien trouvé de plus détaillé comme information. En auriez-vous ?
Et peut être d'autres idées ?


----------



## pim (21 Février 2008)

Je pense qu'il est urgent d'attendre. Tous les fabricants de housse vont décliner leurs modèles, il n'y aura qu'à choisir


----------



## francois67000 (21 Février 2008)

J'attend aussi les housses car pour le moment j'utilise une housse macbook classique.


----------



## desertea (22 Février 2008)

Moi aussi j'utilise une housse MacBook.
Et je serai du même avis que Pim, pour attendre quelques jours ou quelques semaines maxi, avant l'arrivée de produit adaptés.


----------



## TheSwitcher (22 Février 2008)

Et la Manila Mac? 
http://manilamac.com


----------



## David_b (22 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Ouvrir par exemple plusieurs pages, ouvrir plusieurs programmes !! Et surtout des programmes utilisant bcp le disque dur



c'est clair que le MBA est surtout intéressant en option SSD: 4200t c'est hyper lent comme disque dur.


----------



## David_b (22 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Néanmoins, malgré ces poussées de fièvre, j'ai tenu 3 heures tout rond sur la batterie


Moins qu'un MacBook de base ? Sur le coup, je trouve ça décevant.
Et tout le baratin de Steve Jobs  à propos du "sans fil", alors ? San fil, le MBA,... sauf le câble de l'alimentation ?  

Apple tu m'énerves, je veux bien payer 3000 euros pour ton ultraportable SSD, mais pas pour avoir une machine... moins autonome que le MB ! Fait ch**r.

Suis-je "condamné" à écumer le web pour trouver un SSD compatible avec mon vieux T2XP et à bosser sous Linux pour avoir un portable qui m'offre 6h d'autonomie et qui ne pèse rien du tout (1,25kilos) ?... et qui a l'ethernet... et un graveur DVD DL... et 2 USB et le Firewire


----------



## pim (22 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Moins qu'un MacBook de base ? Sur le coup, je trouve ça décevant.



Et oui, moins que le MacBook de base ! Mais ce n'est pas étonnant, entre le MacBook annoncé pour 6 heures et dont la batterie est bien à 100 %, et mon MacBook Air annoncé pour 5 heures et dont la batterie n'est qu'à 94 %... Mathématiquement parlant, je devrais tenir 4 heures et 40 minutes. Chiffre que je vais pouvoir vérifier bientôt en utilisation "douce" (genre, lire des PDF et taper du texte).


----------



## CBi (22 Février 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> J'ai eu beau cherché un peu partout sur la toile et je n'ai rien trouvé de plus détaillé comme information. En auriez-vous ?
> Et peut être d'autres idées ?



J'ai acheté une housse chez Wrappers. Pas le plus mince mais c'est bien fini et offre une bonne protection.


----------



## desertea (22 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> c'est clair que le MBA est surtout intéressant en option SSD: 4200t c'est hyper lent comme disque dur.



Quelque soit la config, ce portable ne sera pas une foudre de guerre. 

Alors oui, le modèle avec SSD est un poil plus véloce, mais pour 1000 euros de plus, ça fait cher la seconde !!!! 

Pour une application bureautique, mail, internet, SSD ou autre chose ne fait gère de différence. Il est sûr que pour des applis plus gourmandes, c'est pas la même chose, mais même le modèle à 3000euros, va ramer par rapport à un MB ou MBP.

Pour quelques euros de plus, on peut acheter un MBA de base et un MBP !!! 

Vraiment le seul avantage du SSD est sa théorique fiabilité largement supérieure à un DD classique. Pas de quoi casser trois pattes à un canard.


----------



## David_b (22 Février 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Pour une application bureautique, mail, internet, SSD ou autre chose ne fait gère de différence


Ben si : en bureautique tu as des accès hyper fréquents au DD: sauvegarde/ouverture/fermeture/, tu passes d'une appli à l'autre, etc. tout des petits trucs qui sollicitent le disque 
Mais  je ne relate jamais que mon point de vue basé sur mon expérience perso: je sais intimement à quel point un 4200t c'est lent, même pour de la bureautique : mon T2 est équipé d'un 4200. Et ça m'agace en permanence 
Et le 5400t du MBP commence à me gaver...

Je  bosse facilement 10 ou 12h/j à manipuler du texte: j'aime que mes ordis soient confortables et qu'ils ne soient pas un goulot ou un boulet qui me ralentisse (ou m'énerve :rateau: )


----------



## desertea (22 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Ben si : en bureautique tu as des accès hyper fréquents au DD: sauvegarde/ouverture/fermeture/, tu passes d'une appli à l'autre, etc. tout des petits trucs qui sollicitent le disque
> Mais  je ne relate jamais que mon point de vue basé sur mon expérience perso: je sais intimement à quel point un 4200t c'est lent, même pour de la bureautique : mon T2 est équipé d'un 4200. Et ça m'agace en permanence
> Et le 5400t du MBP commence à me gaver...
> 
> Je  bosse facilement 10 ou 12h/j à manipuler du texte: j'aime que mes ordis soient confortables et qu'ils ne soient pas un goulot ou un boulet qui me ralentisse (ou m'énerve :rateau: )



Si le 5400t t de ton MBP commence à te gaver, je te souhaite bien du courage avec ton MBA même SSD !!


----------



## David_b (22 Février 2008)

Super joli le tableau, mais bon... euh... je m'en fiche ?
Donne-moi un bench d'accès lecture/écriture sur des petits fichiers, là je serais éventuellement intéressé par des chiffres 


Blague à part, je ne vais évidemment pas comparer les perfs d'un ultra portable avec la machine portable haut de gamme de Apple ! Je dis que le 5400t du MBP me semble déjà lent, alors faut pas s'étonner si le 4200 me casse les pieds.

je ne sais pas si le MBP crée un zip plus vite qu'un SSD ou pas ou même s'il lit du QuickTime en chantant la marseillaise les doigts dans le nez. Pour ne rien te cacher, je m'en fiche autant que de savoir si Jobs porte des chaussettes en laine ou en coton. C'est pas ça que je fais jour après jour sur un ordinateur. C'est écrire et éditer. Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est d'éliminer une nuisance que je vis chaque jour : les lenteurs du disque lors de mes nombreux et constants accès au disque. Nuisance que je ne ressens pas à 7200t (sur un MacPro et un MB (RIP)) mais que je ressens un peu (trop) à 5400 (MBP, qui a remplacé le MB) et à 4200t encore plus (le T2XP).

Or, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici et là, le SSD semble être très adapté aux accès fréquents au disque. Bingo ! Je suis gagnant, et je m'en cogne de savoir que ceux dont le métier consiste à _(dé)faire des zip ou à exporter du QuickTime_ soient pénalisés. 
Je savais même pas que c'était un métier, ça 
Et c'est quoi "build webkit", c'est du Web en Lego ? Ca me concerne ? Je dois en être fier ? Ca se soigne ?

Merci quand mêmes pour tes encouragements


----------



## desertea (22 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Super joli le tableau, mais bon... euh... je m'en fiche ?
> Donne-moi un bench d'accès lecture/écriture sur des petits fichiers, là je serais éventuellement intéressé par des chiffres
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as sans doute raison, il n'empêche que le MBA même avec son SSD reste le portable le plus lent d'Apple.


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Février 2008)

C'est sûr que le MacBook Air ne fait pas le poids face à un MacPro.  Même avec le SSD !!! 

:mouais:

:hein:


----------



## CBi (22 Février 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Tu as sans doute raison, il n'empêche que le MBA même avec son SSD reste le portable le plus lent d'Apple.



Dans la gamme actuelle, peut-être, Mais il me semble que mon portable précédent était un peu plus lent que mon MBA.

(c'était un noir et blanc avec une poignée pour le transporter  )


----------



## Tlab (22 Février 2008)

> Et la Manila Mac?
> http://manilamac.com



Alors pour être fin, c'est fin, mais je préfère plus discret.



> J'ai acheté une housse chez Wrappers. Pas le plus mince mais c'est bien fini et offre une bonne protection.



Ça a l'air très intéressant, je vais voir ça de plus près, d'autant qu'il m'a semblé en voir une qui répondrait à mes besoins. Merci .



> Et oui, moins que le MacBook de base ! Mais ce n'est pas étonnant, entre le MacBook annoncé pour 6 heures et dont la batterie est bien à 100 %, et mon MacBook Air annoncé pour 5 heures et dont la batterie n'est qu'à 94 %... Mathématiquement parlant, je devrais tenir 4 heures et 40 minutes. Chiffre que je vais pouvoir vérifier bientôt en utilisation "douce" (genre, lire des PDF et taper du texte).



Il me semble que finalement, si on doit comparer le MBA avec le MB, on peut dire que le MBA tient moins longtemps lors de travaux intensifs, et un tout petit peu plus lors d'une activité légère. Mais bon, je n'ai eu que les premiers modèles de MB, je ne peux donc pas affirmer ça décemment.


----------



## desertea (22 Février 2008)

Le MBA n'a pas un autonomie de folie, comme les MB d'ailleurs, sur ce point mon iBook G4 était loin devant.


----------



## pim (22 Février 2008)

Aujourd'hui j'ai tenu 7 heures avec le MacBook Air ! Bon, y'a tout de même un point qu'il faut que je précise, on a pas mal passer de temps à ne faire que bavarder à la BU ! Mais le résultat est là : 7 heures sans l'éteindre une seule fois (et j'ai quand même réussit à taper une bonne partie de mon bac blanc pour la rentrée :rateau: )


----------



## theveils.net (23 Février 2008)

J'ai installé la CS3 avec les composants : Dreamweaver, Flash, Illustrator et Photoshop Ext

*20 minutes et 7 secondes !!!

*je crois que ce n'est pas trop mal, je m'attendai à beaucoup plus longtemps !

Installation faite à partir d'une image disque de la cs3 présente sur le bureau.



J'ai un petit pète sur le bouton du trackpad  Est ce que l'Apple Store peut me faire l'échange avec un autre neuf pour ce problème d'ordre cosmétique ?


----------



## le marsouin (23 Février 2008)

salut,
je viens de revendre mon macbook et je souhaite acheter un MBA.  J'ai l'opportunité de le faire acheter aux USA par un ami américain en stage en France. Ma question est: compte tenue de la langue, du clavier querty, de l'adaptateur, du SAV , le gain en prix vaut-il le coup. S'il faut taper sur 5 touches pour avoir un é.....

merci


----------



## theveils.net (23 Février 2008)

Il y a un topic dédié à ce sujet un peu plus bas dans le forum


----------



## le marsouin (23 Février 2008)

merci
je voulais surtout savoir s'il était possible de reprogrammer les touches pour utiliser facilement les accents sur un clavier querty.


----------



## francois67000 (23 Février 2008)

le marsouin a dit:


> merci
> je voulais surtout savoir s'il était possible de reprogrammer les touches pour utiliser facilement les accents sur un clavier querty.



Non chez moi je peux pas donc je pense pas du tout. Par contre on peut changer les raccourcis.


----------



## TheSwitcher (24 Février 2008)

Hello,
si tu as le temps, tu peux aussi appeler le Store US et leur demander de le configurer avec un clavier Azerty. il faudra selon eux 3 jours de plus, mais l'option est gratuite (et normalement, ils vont s'étonner et te demander si tu as bien une adresse de livraison US ).

pour l'adaptateur secteur, ça vaut 2 euros chez le quincaillier du coin.
Quant au SAV, il est mondial. La carte mère de mon PB canadien a lâché quand j'étais rentré en France. je l'ai ramené dans un centre de maintenance et il n'y a eu aucun problème.

perso, j'attends encore quelques jours pour passer à l'acte selon cette méthode 

hth
p.


----------



## francois67000 (24 Février 2008)

Je rappelle que seul 2 pays (relativement importants) ne rentrent pas dans la garantie mondiale

- La Bulgarie
- L'Australie


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (24 Février 2008)

Bonjour, j'envisage peut être de me prendre un MBA parce que j'ai besoin d'un appareil à la fois puissant et mobile (en tant qu'étudiant je vais le trimbaler un peu partout et je compte aussi l'amener pour des missions au synchrotron et des conférences...), bref il me plait bien par sa taille et son poids, y'a pas de lecteur de cd mais on peut s'en passer aisément, mais quid de ses perfs sur des applis de modélisation 3D... et calculs un peu lourds ?

J'utilise en particulier pymol et Coot (et d'autres softs mais déjà si ça ça tourne bien c'est cool ), quelqu'un pourrait tester savoir si ça rame ou pas ? :

Suffit pour pymol de télécharger ça :
http://delsci.com/rel/099/#MacOSX
La version x86, une fois lancé et installé, il faut aller dans Plug In, PDB Loader Service, et tapper un code par exemple 2CAP pour voir apparaitre une molécule, si ça tourne sans ramer c'est bon  (petit test, appuyer à droite sur S (Show) et mettre Surface, autre truc aussi pas mal avec A, generate, symetrie mates within 4A.

Si ça tourne sans ramer, l'autre devrait pas avoir de problème .

Un grand merci à celui qui aura testé ​


----------



## francois67000 (24 Février 2008)

Yun Yuuzhan a dit:


> Bonjour, j'envisage peut être de me prendre un MBA parce que j'ai besoin d'un appareil à la fois puissant et mobile (en tant qu'étudiant je vais le trimbaler un peu partout et je compte aussi l'amener pour des missions au synchrotron et des conférences...), bref il me plait bien par sa taille et son poids, y'a pas de lecteur de cd mais on peut s'en passer aisément, mais quid de ses perfs sur des applis de modélisation 3D... et calculs un peu lourds ?
> 
> J'utilise en particulier pymol et Coot (et d'autres softs mais déjà si ça ça tourne bien c'est cool ), quelqu'un pourrait tester savoir si ça rame ou pas ? :
> 
> ...



Hello j'ai installé ton logiciel sur mon macbook air et j'ai lancé une serie de molécule via l'onglet "Demo"(j'ai pas trouvé pour une seule molécule). Ca rame au chargement mais ensuite c'est relativement fluide. Je pense que 1 seule molécule tournera sans probleme à ce moment la. 

Par contre les 2 coeur du proco tourne à fond et les ventilo se mettent vite en route (sans faire bcp de bruit quand même)


----------



## lillumultipass (24 Février 2008)

Bon, après une profonde réflexion (si, si!) je me suis rendu compte que le seul truc qui m'ennuyait vraiment avec le MBA, c'était le DD (en plus des petits problèmes associés à l'utilisation d'excel sous MacOS...).
Conclusion inévitable: il faut que je prenne la version SSD! Et là, il ne présente plus que des avantages pour moi! 

Bon, certes, le hic, c'est le prix, mais comme je suis étudiant, je peux avoir la version SSD et 1.6 Ghz à moins de 2300 euros, ce qui, en fin de compte est assez intéressant et fait le SSD beaucoup moins cher que chez Dell par exemple, où l'option coûte 1200 euros!!!

Surtout que 64 Go, ça m'ira, je n'ai pas un besoin énorme de place, même si je dois créer une partition à part pour windows. D'ailleurs, je me demande si je vais le faire via Parallels, ou directement par Bootcamp. J'imagine qu'il doit booter très vite aussi sur Windows, donc ça ne vaut peut être pas le coup de l'installer via Parallels...

Donc voilà, je pense que je vais le commander demain.


----------



## Yun Yuuzhan (24 Février 2008)

Ok, merci à toi, donc c'est jouable ça tourne mais sans faire des miracles donc. J'ai le temps donc je vais voir s'il vont pas proposer une version MBP avec les avantages du MBA mais sans certaines de ces limitations. Sinon peut être je craquerais, ça fera un excellent remplacement à mon ancien HP NX9005 qui est un peu à bout de souffle et j'aurais toujours le portable du labo pour ce qui est plus lourd .


Merci beaucoup .​


----------



## Frodon (24 Février 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Hello j'ai installé ton logiciel sur mon macbook air et j'ai lancé une serie de molécule via l'onglet "Demo"(j'ai pas trouvé pour une seule molécule). Ca rame au chargement mais ensuite c'est relativement fluide. Je pense que 1 seule molécule tournera sans probleme à ce moment la.
> 
> Par contre les 2 coeur du proco tourne à fond et les ventilo se mettent vite en route (sans faire bcp de bruit quand même)



Perso sur mon MacBook 2GHz avec seulement une GMA 950, ca tourne nickel, quelque soit la démo et sans ralentissement.

Donc je pense que sur le MacBook Air ca doit également tourner nickel.


----------



## fred78 (26 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis interpelé depuis que j'ai vu les photos du magsafe du MBA lors de sa sortie.

Normalement, c'est fait pour éviter d'envoyer voler le portable si qqn se prend les pieds dans le fil.
Mais vu le coude de celui du MBA, le fil ne s'arrache plus quand on tire dessus dans l'axe de la prise, et le MBA est entraîné (j'ai essayé en tirant de façon modérée à la Fnac).

Quel est votre avis ?


----------



## Tlab (26 Février 2008)

> Quel est votre avis ?



J'ai remarqué le même phénomène, mais ce n'est pas systématique. Je dirais juste qu'il se détache plus difficilement, mais il se détache quand même.


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2008)

fred78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis interpelé depuis que j'ai vu les photos du magsafe du MBA lors de sa sortie.
> 
> ...



que si tu dis vrai, c'est très très con de la part de Apple. 
Parce que le magsafe :love: :love:


----------



## MadMax (26 Février 2008)

j'ai pas capté le jeu de mots... Pourtant...


----------



## Frodon (26 Février 2008)

fred78 a dit:


> Quel est votre avis ?



Je penses aussi que le faible poids du MBA fait que même avec un MagSafe normal, le MBA bougerait significativement avant que le MagSafe se décroche.


----------



## Antiphon (27 Février 2008)

Pensez-vous qu'il soit possible de raccorder un Apple Cinema Display à un MacBook Air ? Autrement dit, est-ce que le branchement mini-DVI>DVI + DVI>ADC sera viable, sachant que cela me reviendrait à 119 &#8364; ?


----------



## Jeremlille (27 Février 2008)

Petite question pour les possesseurs de ce bijou :

Je l'ai essayé à l'APR de Lille, et j'ai trouvé qu'il rame lorsqu'on parcoure le dock. C'est aussi le cas quand une fenetre sort du dock (l'animation style "le génie qui sort de la lampe", si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ).

Ca vous fait la meme chose ?

D'après le vendeur, c'est normal car le proco est un 1,6Ghz. Mais c'est quand meme un Core2Duo merde!

J'ai un installé un dock sur mon vieux PC (processeur P4 à 3Ghz, donc bien moins puissant, avec 1Go de RAM) et c'est parfaitement fluide. Cherchez l'erreur...


----------



## David_b (27 Février 2008)

je dirais que c'est surtout un disque à seulement 4200T, non ? 
Je suis pas ingénieur, mais passer le 5400 de mon MB à 7200t ça a été le jour et la nuit niveau réactivité; alors à seulement 4200T, j'imagine... (enfin non : je sais, c'est ce que j'ai sur mon Vaio )


----------



## Antiphon (27 Février 2008)

Peut-on dire à quoi correspondrait le SSD en termes de t/min ? 5400, 7200, plus ?


----------



## francois67000 (27 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Petite question pour les possesseurs de ce bijou :
> 
> Je l'ai essayé à l'APR de Lille, et j'ai trouvé qu'il rame lorsqu'on parcoure le dock. C'est aussi le cas quand une fenetre sort du dock (l'animation style "le génie qui sort de la lampe", si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ).
> 
> ...



A mon avis y avait trop de programme en charge, mon MBA ne rame pas sur le dock malgré que j'ai le disque dur classique et un proco à 1,6 ghz


----------



## sweetandsavoury (27 Février 2008)

J'ai lu beaucoup de tests sur le mba. Dans ces tests, l'autonomie de la batterie en utilisation normale avec le wifi activé peut varier entre 2h30 pour certains et jusque 4h pour d'autres. 
Heureux pocesseurs du mba, pourriez vous me donner votre avis concernant les performances de la batterie de votre mba? 

Autre question, tous les tests relèvent une durée de rechargement très longue. Quel est votre avis la dessus? N'est ce pas trop gênant?


----------



## nicoplanet (27 Février 2008)

Antiphon a dit:


> Peut-on dire à quoi correspondrait le SSD en termes de t/min ? 5400, 7200, plus ?


Question intéressante, mais difficile à répondre : en temps de lecture (aléatoire notamment, la plus utilisées...), le SSD explose les trois disques ci-dessus !
En revanche, pour l'écriture, séquentielle, notamment, il est plus lent (niveau du 4200 je crois ?)... *Le SSD c'est un plus énorme en terme de réactivité du système* et bien sûr sur le plan de la résistance aux "coups" : par contre, ce n'est pas (encore...) un foudre de guerre en écriture et sur les tâches séquentielles, sur lesquelles on "bench" souvent les disques dur.

Donc le SSD, c'est pas fameux sur les bench, mais c'est génial en utilisation réelle (lecture aléatoire massive !)



sweetandsavoury a dit:


> Heureux pocesseurs du mba, pourriez vous me donner votre avis concernant les performances de la batterie de votre mba?


C'est vrai que ça serait bien d'avoir un résumé des utilisateurs la dessus :* c'est pour moi la seule question qui me retient encore d'acheter le MBA !*



sweetandsavoury a dit:


> Autre question, tous les tests relèvent une durée de rechargement très longue. Quel est votre avis la dessus? N'est ce pas trop gênant?


Je crois que *c'est un petit bug qui se produit sur certains MBA, sur les premières charges,* mais qui disparaît après ! En tout cas, j'ai lu ça  à plusieurs endroits, mais les utilisateurs confirmerons... 

De toute façon, une charge de 8 heures, ça me parait délirant en utilisation régulière... j'imagine mal Apple mettre un produit avec de telles spec sur le marché


----------



## nicoplanet (27 Février 2008)

Tiens, et j'y pense, une autre petite requête de feed-back sur le MBA : 

les utilisateurs de cet ultra-portable pourraient-ils nous faire *un enregistrement* (de qualité, genre Minidisk ou Edirol etc...) *du ventilateur en vitesse de base, à vitesse "intermédiaire" et à fond* ?

J'ai du mal à me rendre compte du bruit de la bête ?   

Un grand merci d'avance !


----------



## nana10 (27 Février 2008)

Salut a tous ,
voila mon mac portable s'est cassé l'ecran est mort........

comment puis je faire avec la garantieee,svpppp,je suis dans la merdouille:rose:


----------



## SirDeck (27 Février 2008)

nana10 a dit:


> Salut a tous ,
> voila mon mac portable s'est cassé l'ecran est mort........
> 
> comment puis je faire avec la garantieee,svpppp,je suis dans la merdouille:rose:



Tu veux dire qu'il s'est jeté tout seul par terre ? Mare de la vie ?


----------



## Jeremlille (28 Février 2008)

nana10 a dit:


> Salut a tous ,
> voila mon mac portable s'est cassé l'ecran est mort........
> 
> comment puis je faire avec la garantieee,svpppp,je suis dans la merdouille:rose:



Il est tombé et il s'est cassé ?

Pour la garantie, ça va etre très hard, tu vas avoir du mal à faire passer ça en vice caché!


----------



## sweetandsavoury (28 Février 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Question intéressante, mais difficile à répondre : en temps de lecture (aléatoire notamment, la plus utilisées...), le SSD explose les trois disques ci-dessus !
> En revanche, pour l'écriture, séquentielle, notamment, il est plus lent (niveau du 4200 je crois ?)... *Le SSD c'est un plus énorme en terme de réactivité du système* et bien sûr sur le plan de la résistance aux "coups" : par contre, ce n'est pas (encore...) un foudre de guerre en écriture et sur les tâches séquentielles, sur lesquelles on "bench" souvent les disques dur.
> 
> Donc le SSD, c'est pas fameux sur les bench, mais c'est génial en utilisation réelle (lecture aléatoire massive !)
> ...



J'ai déplacé le sujet de la batterie dans un nouveau thread : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=207819


----------



## desertea (28 Février 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Petite question pour les possesseurs de ce bijou :
> 
> Je l'ai essayé à l'APR de Lille, et j'ai trouvé qu'il rame lorsqu'on parcoure le dock. C'est aussi le cas quand une fenetre sort du dock (l'animation style "le génie qui sort de la lampe", si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ).
> 
> ...



Je possède le MBA de base, et je peux t'affirmer qu'il ne rame pas.  Pas de ralentissement  du  dock  ni  des  animations  "génie"  !!!!


----------



## desertea (28 Février 2008)

nana10 a dit:


> Salut a tous ,
> voila mon mac portable s'est cassé l'ecran est mort........
> 
> comment puis je faire avec la garantieee,svpppp,je suis dans la merdouille:rose:



Soit tu as une assurance spéciale, et tu peux être dédommagé, cependant la garantie concerne les pannes ou autres mais dans le cadre d'une utilisation "normale"


----------



## le marsouin (28 Février 2008)

merci pour ces infos, je vais essayer par ce moyen....


----------



## Liyad (28 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je songe à un nouvel achat de Mac et je me pose quelques questions sur le Macbook Air. Niveau performance avec Photoshop CS3 sa donne quoi niveau photo pou un Canon 400D ? Pas de grosse manip' mais en général c'est retouche des niveaux, quelques coup de tempons et quelques photomerge.


----------



## pim (29 Février 2008)

Pour ce qui est d'utiliser la suite Photoshop CS3, je ne peux pas te répondre parce que je n'ai pas cette suite, mais à priori personnel sans doute, je m'imagine plutôt ce genre de logiciels sur un MacBook Pro (le 15" est quasiment au même prix que le MBA, pour des performances quasi doublées !  )

Pour répondre à une personne qui veut installer BootCamp, attention bien se renseigner avant sur la procédure à adopter en raison de l'absence de lecteur de CD ! Impossible d'insérer le CD de Windaube ! LOL   

Sinon, je rentre de vacances, j'avais apporté le MacBook Air avec moi   Les cinq heures d'autonomie, écran au maximum mais parfaitement visible malgré le soleil, Wifi coupé, à compiler mes documents LaTeX, je les ai vraiment ! Pourtant, ma batterie n'est pas vraiment en grande forme, elle est à 94 %. Mais cela est tout à fait suffisant et confortable.

En revanche, dans le train, impossible de faire discret. À chaque fois, la même réaction : "Non ! C'est le Mac Air ?!" (les personnes se trompent sur le nom, ou même ne le connaissent pas, mais beaucoup de monde en a entendu parler !)

Venant d'un MacBook Core 2 Duo à 2 GHz et même d'un iMac Core 2 Duo 2,4 GHz, je suis légèrement surpris par l'importance d'une haute fréquence pour le processeur : mon MacBook Air ne fait "que" 1,6 GHz, ça se voit dans l'occupation processeur "à vide" ou dans les temps de calcul "en charge". Par exemple, iTunes utilise 15 % à 25 % d'un c&#339;ur en moyenne en lecture, c'est déjà beaucoup je trouve ! Conclusion : je pensais qu'il suffisait qu'un processeur soit Core 2 Duo pour être sur-puissant, mais la course à la fréquence a du bon en fin de compte   

J'avais un peu peur du disque dur 4200 tr/min, au point que j'ai réalisé cet achat avec l'optique de changer le disque dur classique pour un modèle SSD dans quelques mois. Finalement, je trouve que la lenteur du disque est assez peu gênante. Bien sûr cela se "sent" à fond au moment de l'installation ou lors de gros transferts de fichiers. Mais ces activités sont peu courantes, je manipule beaucoup de petits fichiers. En particulier, Quicklook et CoverFlow sont tout à fait "utilisables". Conclusion : cette offre d'un portable avec disque 4200 tr/min n'est en rien indigente.

Pour finir, une mention spéciale pour le trackpad, qui est excellent. On pourra considérer que les nouveaux gestes sont des gadgets, mais chez Apple, ils sont doués pour les gadgets si bien fait que l'on peut vite ne plus s'en passer. Dès que j'ai un utilisateur de PC face à moi, je lui fait essayer le trackpad, car il est très facile de se rendre compte qu'il est un modèle de douceur et de précision. Pour moi, ancien utilisateur d'iBook G4, PowerBook G4, MacBook, c'est tout simplement le meilleur trackpad qu'il m'a été donné d'utiliser !

Pour le reste, je suis très satisfait, l'écran est superbe, la connectique est parfaite selon moi, en travail courant ou en surfant, il chauffe très peu, impossible de déboulonner le ventilateur de son minimum de 2500 tr/min, il est très silencieux, le processeur n'émet pas de "win", et comme dit plus haut, l'autonomie est tout à fait correcte... Un coup de c&#339;ur ce portable


----------



## desertea (29 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> Pour ce qui est d'utiliser la suite Photoshop CS3, je ne peux pas te répondre parce que je n'ai pas cette suite, mais à priori personnel sans doute, je m'imagine plutôt ce genre de logiciels sur un MacBook Pro (le 15" est quasiment au même prix que le MBA, pour des performances quasi doublées !  )
> 
> Pour répondre à une personne qui veut installer BootCamp, attention bien se renseigner avant sur la procédure à adopter en raison de l'absence de lecteur de CD ! Impossible d'insérer le CD de Windaube ! LOL
> 
> ...



Que dire de plus !!! +1 
Je ne regrette vraiment mon achat.


----------



## Alex543 (29 Février 2008)

ahhhh le macbook Air  :love:


----------



## le marsouin (29 Février 2008)

TheSwitcher a dit:


> Hello,
> si tu as le temps, tu peux aussi appeler le Store US et leur demander de le configurer avec un clavier Azerty. il faudra selon eux 3 jours de plus, mais l'option est gratuite (et normalement, ils vont s'étonner et te demander si tu as bien une adresse de livraison US ).
> 
> pour l'adaptateur secteur, ça vaut 2 euros chez le quincaillier du coin.
> ...


Ok et merci pour le tuyau. J'ai un camarade qui va aux usa dans 15 jours. Est-il possible de contacter par mail un store spécifique (en l'occurence celui de kansas city) pour commander un clavier azerty. je ne trouve que le numéro de tph sur le site du store de kansas city...
Merci


----------



## desertea (29 Février 2008)

le marsouin a dit:


> Ok et merci pour le tuyau. J'ai un camarade qui va aux usa dans 15 jours. Est-il possible de contacter par mail un store spécifique (en l'occurence celui de kansas city) pour commander un clavier azerty. je ne trouve que le numéro de tph sur le site du store de kansas city...
> Merci



Envoi directement un mail à Steve pour lui demander !!!


----------



## le marsouin (29 Février 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Envoi directement un mail à Steve pour lui demander !!!


pour 300 euros d'économie sur le MBA, je suis prêt à écrire à steve si tu peux me donner son adresse....:rateau:


----------



## David_b (29 Février 2008)

le marsouin a dit:


> pour 300 euros d'économie sur le MBA, je suis prêt à écrire à steve si tu peux me donner son adresse....:rateau:



steveATmacDOTcom


----------



## nicoplanet (2 Mars 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> [...] les utilisateurs de cet ultra-portable pourraient-ils nous faire *un enregistrement* (de qualité, genre Minidisk ou Edirol etc...) *du ventilateur en vitesse de base, à vitesse "intermédiaire" et à fond* ?
> 
> J'ai du mal à me rendre compte du bruit de la bête ?
> 
> Un grand merci d'avance !


Un p'tit up si quelqu'un a le temps...


----------



## pim (2 Mars 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Un p'tit up si quelqu'un a le temps...



C'est pas que je ne veux pas, mais ce que tu demande est assez redoutable à réaliser. Non pas que je ne dispose pas d'un micro quelque part, mais je ne dispose pas d'une pièce suffisamment silencieuse pour réaliser l'enregistrement 

Je vais réfléchir à un enregistrement avec ventilateur au max, en attendant voici quelques points de repère :


 Ventilateur au minimum = 2500 tr/min = totalement inaudible ;
 Vitesse minimum pour entendre le ventilateur = 3500 ou 4000 tr/min je pense ;
 Ventilateur au maximum = 6200 tr/min, son principalement dans les graves.


----------



## desertea (2 Mars 2008)

Je n'ai pas de matos pour réaliser ce type d'enregistrement, mais je peux dire que le MBA est moins "bruyant" que le MB.


----------



## nicoplanet (2 Mars 2008)

Merci pour ces infos !

Effectivement, si jamais il y avait moyen de faire un petit enregistrement pour que l'on puisse "entendre" la différence, ça serait chouette  



pim a dit:


> Je vais réfléchir à un enregistrement avec ventilateur au max, en attendant voici quelques points de repère :
> 
> 
> Ventilateur au minimum = 2500 tr/min = totalement inaudible ;
> ...


Merci ... J'imagine qu'il est plus silencieux que mon PowerBook également (le ventillo est toujours coupé, mais quand il s'active (1200/1600rpm) ... et ben on l'entend !!!

En tout cas, si tu en as la possibilité, c'est sympa, je me demande vraiment quelle est la sonorité de l'appareil !


----------



## Tlab (5 Mars 2008)

Que donne un MBA avec la Time Capsule ? Et bien j'en ai acheté une et je vais vous faire un petit feedback.

La Time Capsule, tout le monde sait de quoi il s'agit, je ne vais donc pas détailler par le menu ses caractéristiques.

Lors de l'installation, ne pas oublier d'installer le software livré avec qui va agir en complément de l'utilitaire Airport (il ne change rien mais ajoute les fonctionnalité TC). Je ne l'ai pas fait lors de la première tentative et l'utilitaire reconnaissait la TC comme une borne AirPort Extreme + DD.

Le premier Back Up est plutôt long si on le fait par Wifi, mais beaucoup plus court par Ethernet. Après c'est très rapide.

La TC est légèrement plus bruyante que le MBA lorsque le disque tourne, mais devient inaudible lorsqu'il est à l'arrêt.

Une de mes idées était de connecter le superdrive à la TC, mais comme prévu il ne peut fonctionner. Tant pis !

Le disque de la TC n'est pas reconnu par l'utilitaire de disque, il est donc impossible de le partitionner, il faudra donc faire avec une seule et même partition.

Enfin, l'alimentation secteur est intégrée. Bon point. 

Si vous avez plus de question sur la TC et son rapport avec le MBA faites moi signe !


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Mars 2008)

Bonjour !

Ca m'intéresserait de voir les performances de Lightroom sur le MBA : il me semble qu'Aperture 2 a été testé, mais que Lightroom est quand même moins lourd...
Si c'est possible avec une sacré collection de RAW et de JPG sur un disque dur USB (parce que je me vois mal avec tout sur le disque dur du MBA).

Un volontaire ?


----------



## desertea (6 Mars 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Ca m'intéresserait de voir les performances de Lightroom sur le MBA : il me semble qu'Aperture 2 a été testé, mais que Lightroom est quand même moins lourd...
> Si c'est possible avec une sacré collection de RAW et de JPG sur un disque dur USB (parce que je me vois mal avec tout sur le disque dur du MBA).
> ...



Je ne suis pas sûr que cette machine soit destinée à ce type d'utilisation  ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Mars 2008)

Oui, mais elle tente quand même cette machine ! (j'ai pas encore osé aller la voir, je suis raisonnable :rateau Ce ne serait pas l'utilisation principale, mais ce serait sympa de pouvoir faire ça à la maison...
Et étant donné que les requis matériels de LR ne sont pas très hauts...


----------



## David_b (6 Mars 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Oui, mais elle tente quand même cette machine ! (j'ai pas encore osé aller la voir, je suis raisonnable :rateau Ce ne serait pas l'utilisation principale, mais ce serait sympa de pouvoir faire ça à la maison...
> Et étant donné que les requis matériels de LR ne sont pas très hauts...



A mon avis (juste un avis a priori: j'ai pas testé le MBA) le principal problème ce sera le disque dur quand même très lent. Ou alors faut le modèle SSD :love:


----------



## francois67000 (6 Mars 2008)

Le MBA est un ordi unique dans la gamme. Il est fait pour les utilisation courantes et pas une utilisation poussé.

Néamoins Aperture 2, PS3 fonctionnent sur mon MBA, mais ce domaine est reservé à mon Imac.

Il est leger, fin, tout pour être mobile


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> A mon avis (juste un avis a priori: j'ai pas testé le MBA) le principal problème ce sera le disque dur quand même très lent. Ou alors faut le modèle SSD :love:



Oui, mais je parlais de travailler sur un disque externe, parce que bien sûr sur les 4200tpm...
Je suis allé le voir à la FNAC tout à l'heure...

Bon, quelqu'un veut bien tester avec la version limitée à 30 jours de Lightroom ?


----------



## pim (6 Mars 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Que donne un MBA avec la Time Capsule ?



Moi aussi je viens de recevoir Time Capsule. La première sauvegarde s'est bien déroulée, malgré un disque dur de 80 Go plein aux 3/4, le MBA a chauffé un peu, mais je l'ai laissé faire. Cela a pris exactement 4 heures pour 50 Go.

L'appel à Time Machine se déroule en une toute petite poignée de secondes, le temps de monter une étrange une image disque sur le bureau (image disque qui néanmoins n'apparaît pas dans la barre latérale du Finder). Le retour dans le présent est immédiat, la navigation entre sauvegardes presque aussi fluide qu'avec un disque dur. Néanmoins, le Finder "oublie" de refermer l'étrange image disque, il faut le faire à la main - juste un petit Pomme-E, Dieu que c'est pénible  

Pour l'instant le disque dur de Time Capsule ne "monte" pas automatiquement au démarrage, il semble oublier le mot de passe à chaque fois, mais je ne suis sûr car j'ai tout de même fait pas mal de manipulations, donc c'est sans doute de ma faute.

J'avais un peu peur pour les sauvegardes, que cela ne fasse chauffer le MBA chaque heure, et bien pas du tout ! J'ai travaillé toute l'après-midi avec le MBA branché sur écran Apple de 23", avec une sauvegarde toute les heures, et bien le MBA n'a pas chauffé une seule fois. Je ne me suis même pas rendu compte de ces sauvegardes, en fait ! Vraiment, un système génial, dans une géniale petite machine !


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Mars 2008)

pim a dit:


> juste un petit Pomme-E, Dieu que c'est pénible


Surtout sans pomme sur le clavier...

:rateau:


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Mars 2008)

*pim*, je te nomme volontaire pour faire le test que j'ai demandé plus haut ! 
(puisque personne ne s'y intéresse... )


----------



## pim (7 Mars 2008)

Pourquoi moi ? :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:

Je m'appelle pas Tarte en pion, moi ! :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:

Ok mais alors tu me trouve un lien pour télécharger ce soft, j'ai la flemme :sleep:  C'est que je suis tout ramolo de m'être couché fort tard :sleep: :casse:


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Mars 2008)

http://trials.adobe.com/Applications/LTRM/LTRM_WWEFG_mac.dmg 


EDIT: il faut s'enregistrer... au pire la 1.1 -> ftp://clubicvisiteur28064:120490432...troom_1.1_compatible_intel_francais_25658.dmg le fera aussi... si peu que tes RAW soient compatibles (si t'en as...)


----------



## pim (7 Mars 2008)

Ah mince, j'ai loupé un détail !  

Des RAW     J'en ai une ou deux, dans le fond de mon frigo :rose: 







C'est excellent au demeurant, dans la soupe, ou sauté à la poêle avec des lardons et des oignons :love: 

Va falloir que tu désigne un autre volontaire - ou alors je te fais ça avec les 3000 JPEG de ma bibliothèque iPhoto, si ça te va ! :rose:


----------



## tarte en pion ! (8 Mars 2008)

Bah tu copies tes quelques RAW par centaines en plus de tes JPEG! 
Sinon, tu peux avoir quelques RAW dans des tests d'appareils photos, si t'en as pas du tout je peux te trouver un lien 


Merci... 

EDIT : S'il y a d'autres volontaires, bien sûr...


----------



## MadMax (8 Mars 2008)

Mais qu'est ce qu'il est sympa ce PIM!!! Je vais lui discobouler sa boule!


----------



## francois67000 (8 Mars 2008)

Hello,

Nouvelle appli désormais que j'utilise sur le MBA : le SDK iPhone 

J'ai une licence commerciale (du moins j'en es fais la demande, j'attend pour payer), et je compte créer des applications (dont une est déja en route)

Il tourne sans problème sur le MBA, la compilation met un peu de temps, mais c'est pas très gênant


----------



## Tlab (8 Mars 2008)

Bon, et bien en ce qui me concerne, je me suis permis l'achat d'un nouveau joujou, et oui encore que voulez vous, le MBA a tendance à changer assez fortement les habitudes informatiques de chacun !

Je suis donc l'heureux possesseur d'une SD Card Eye-Fi. Il s'agit d'une carte SD de 2 Go qui a la capacité de se connecter en Wifi et donc de transmettre sans fil les photos, par l'intermédiaire d'un logiciel qui tourne en tâche de fond sur le mac (et qui est très bien optimisé sur ce point, ne consomme rien). Le logiciel a la capacité d'envoyer les photos vers iPhoto. Mais la carte peut également, et sans l'intermédiaire de l'ordi, envoyer les photos sur plus d'une vingtaine de sites de partage comme picasa web ou Flickr. De même, si votre portable n'est pas allumé, les serveurs de Eye-fi vont stocker les photos jusqu'à ce qu'il le soit de nouveau.

Il y a tout de même un certain nombre de limitations : 

1 - Ne fonctionne que sur les réseaux ayant accès à internet. Il est donc impossible d'utiliser un réseau qui ne sert que pour du back up sans fil par exemple, même si la carte est configurée pour ne pas envoyer les photos sur internet.

2 -  A une portée de réception mois importante qu'une borne classique, les antennes étant intégrées dans la carte SD. Cette portée peut être encore plus réduite si votre appreil est fait de certain métaux (assez rare de nos jours cela dit sur les appareils grands publiques, qui privilégient le magnésium, un alliage qui limite moins la transmission des ondes). Cela dit elle fonctionne sans aucun problème en ce moment sur un Panasonic FX30 alors qu'elle est à plus de 10 mètres de la borne au moins.

3 - Peut drainer la batterie plus rapidement que souhaité. Mais cela dépendra fortement de votre appareil et de ses caractéristiques. Sur mon FX30 la baisse est difficile à remarquer (J'ai uploadé une centaine de photos en 45 minutes et l'indicateur de batterie est passé de 3/3 à 2/3).

4 - l'upload peut prendre un certain temps, mais cela dépend de la vitesse de la connexion internet.


----------



## reorx76 (10 Mars 2008)

Salut,

J'ai quelques petites questions sur le macbook air. En effet je me renseigne un peu sur cette machine car mon powerbook G4 12" est devenu INFERNAL sur leopard (ça rame, les interfaces mangent tout l'écran) bref je compte changer.

J'attend d'un portable la mobilité pour moi un portable au dessus de 13" c'est un transportable (les 17" et plus étant pour moi des "portablosaures"). Bref le MBA a l'air pas mal.

Voici mes quelques question :
Le disque dur format 1,8 pouces ! en effet se format n'étant pas vraiment standard dans un portable j'ai un peu peur. sur mon powerbook j'ai possibilité de changer a moindre cout le disque ( 95&#8364; le 250go). Sur le MBA je galère a trouver un magasin vendant des disque 1,8" plus gros. Actuellement je possède dans mon PB un DD de 80Go mais il est plein à craquer ( MP3, PDF de jeu de rôles, Photos, etc ...). Je me disait peut être acheter un MBA et changer plus tard le disque. *Vous savez si il est possible de trouver des disques 1,8"pour MBA plus gros (en capacité) ?

*La partie audio. Je me lève depuis maintenant plus de 2 ans tout les matins avec Aurora et iTunes (un mp3 d'Émilie Simon au réveil le pied !). *Bref je voudrai savoir ce que vaut la partie audio du MBA ? vous pouvez me dire ce que vous en pensez par rapport au excellents HP du powerbook ?* (qui je trouve mettent à mal à peu près tout les portables que j'ai vu)

Je vais effectuer un voyage de 15 jours à San Francisco à la Toussaint (c'est loin !!!!). J'ai lus dans ce post que l'on peut demander un macbook air aux USA avec un clavier AZERTY. *Est-ce que vous pensez que c'est possible que je me pointe à l'Apple Store de San Francisco le premier jours pour demander un MBA (AZERTY) et passer le récupérer plus tard la bas ?* (en versant une avance éventuellement ? ).Je pourrai éventuellement fournir l'adresse américaine de ma famille d'accueil. J'ai regardé un peu et avec la tronche du Dollar en ce moment je peux presque me payer le 1,6GHz avec SSD pour le prix du 1,6GHz normal en France (ou le 1,8 si je trouve un site qui vend des gros disque 1,8"). *Vous savez comment ça se passe la douane en gros ?* je pense que avec un clavier Azerty et un leopard en français c'est plutôt discret non (ont passera la douane en Bretagne et non à Paris) ?

Merci d'avance

EDIT : en fait en cherchant "1,8 disque dur" au lieu de "1,8 pouces" j'ai trouvé un thoshiba 100Go a 145&#8364; 4200rpm. J'aurai voulut un 120 ou 150Go :/


----------



## pim (10 Mars 2008)

reorx76 a dit:


> Salut,



Bonjour 



reorx76 a dit:


> Vous savez si il est possible de trouver des disques 1,8"pour MBA plus gros (en capacité) ?



Non, en 5 mm d'épaisseur, le 80 Go d'origine est ce qu'il y a de plus gros. Le 160 Go qui équipe l'iPod Classic est plus gros de quelques millimètres, il ne rentre pas. Donc pour l'instant c'est un non catégorique, mais cela va s'améliorer dans les mois et les années qui vont venir, les constructeurs font des progrès sans cesse. Les progrès les plus rapides sont d'ailleurs sur les disques flash, les 128 Go ne vont pas trop tarder, 6 mois tout au plus - à prix d'or, plus de 1500 &#8364; dans un premier temps !

Conseil : achète toi un iPod classic ou un iPod touch avec l'économie réalisée avec l'achat en dollars, et mets tes photos, tes films et ta musique dessus. Ça va te faire de la place sur le disque dur interne. D'autant qu'il ne faut pas remplir un disque dur plus qu'au trois quart, sous peine de voir la machine ramer et chauffer énormément. C'est peut être ça d'ailleurs le problème avec ton PowerBook ?  Gratifie-le d'un 10 bon giga de liberté, il te le rendra bien ! 



reorx76 a dit:


> Bref je voudrai savoir ce que vaut la partie audio du MBA ?



Attention, la partie audio n'a pas de problème de volume sonore par rapport au PowerBook, en revanche niveau qualité je dirais que c'est limite supportable !   N'oublions pas que nous passons de 3 hauts parleurs sur le PowerBook (2 derrière l'écran, plus un sous le clavier pour les basses) à un seul sous le clavier pour le MacBook Air... En revanche, pour te réveiller, ça te réveillera ! En effet, j'ai toujours trouvé le volume sonore du PowerBook un peu trop faible... C'est que je suis exigeant !  N'oublie pas néanmoins qu'une borne Airport Express ou Apple TV peut diffuser la musique iTunes sur une chaîne HiFi, et là la qualité et la puissance sont au rendez-vous.

D'ailleurs, pour la partie audio, pourquoi ne pas faire le test à la Fnac ? Va là bas avec un MP3 sur une clef USB, hop dans le MacBook Air exposé, et là tu va te faire ton idée de suite 



reorx76 a dit:


> Vous savez comment ça se passe la douane en gros ?



À la douane, si tu te fais pincer, ils commencent par t'enduire de goudron et de plumes, et après on discute   Mais c'est sur que tu va faire une super affaire !   Et comme c'est pour ton usage personnel et pas pour de la revente... D'ailleurs, laisse le MacBook Air en veille, avec pleins d'icônes sur le bureau, comme si tu étais en plein travail, ça devrait calmer leurs ardeurs


----------



## flotow (10 Mars 2008)

pim a dit:


> D'ailleurs, laisse le MacBook Air en veille, avec pleins d'icônes sur le bureau, comme si tu étais en plein travail, ça devrait calmer leurs ardeurs



on fait comment pour mettre un MacPro en veille pour passer la douane? 
sinon, le MBA dans le sac de cabine, comme si tu l'avais depuis un moment (moins de 80 jours de toutes facons )
au pire, tu le rayes, pour montrer que ca fait un baaaaail que tu l'as


----------



## pim (10 Mars 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> au pire, tu le rayes, pour montrer que ca fait un baaaaail que tu l'as



Ou alors tu fais comme ma petite nièce de 2 ans 1/2, tu prends un Velleda et tu dessine une baleine dessus   Quand j'ai vu ça sur le PowerBook 12", j'ai de suite pensé à rester calme et à faire attention avant tout chose à mon cur   Trop jeune pour une crise cardiaque :love:


----------



## reorx76 (11 Mars 2008)

pim a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut, 

Merci pour toutes ces réponses. Pour le disque dur ça peut éventuellement le faire avec mon ipod touch mais le pauvre est déjà quasiment full avec les 15Go de MP3 a manger !!

Sinon pour la partie audio le probleme c'est que je vis entre Brest et Paris et a Brest j'ai une mini chambre de Crous (9m²). Donc pas de chaine hi-fi, pas de airport (juste la borné de l'école).

Enfin pour la douane je vais voir j'ai lut le topic sur l'achat d'un MBA aux USA et le problème c'est que pour avoir le clavier FR sur un MBA ricain apparemment faut commander. Mes espoirs sont donc : tomber sur des ricains cool qui acceptent de se faire livrer mon bijoux ! tomber sur un store qui accepte de me le commander et je passe le chercher (mais la j'y crois absolument pas).

Je souhaiterai vraiment plus de précisions sur la possibilité de me procurer un MBA aux USA avec clavier AZERTY. Donc si un gentil expatrié passe par la


----------



## pim (11 Mars 2008)

reorx76 a dit:


> Sinon pour la partie audio le probleme c'est que je vis entre Brest et Paris et a Brest j'ai une mini chambre de Crous (9m²). Donc pas de chaine hi-fi, pas de airport (juste la borné de l'école).



Ce que tu peux faire aussi, c'est laisser dans ta chambre au Crous une paire de hauts-parleurs auto-alimentés par USB, y'en a des sympas, exemple les Altec Lansing XT1 :







Jette un coup d'il dans le rayon de n'importe quel supermarché, par exemple chez Logitech, les V20 :






Du coup, ça fait un fil à la patte, mais ça fait un peu plus de son 

Sinon, un Apple TV directement relié à un Yamaha YSP - pas besoin de TV pour simplement diffuser le son :


----------



## CBi (11 Mars 2008)

Avoir des hauts-parleurs USB pour le MBA, ça tue un peu le concept...  

Si tu vas aux USA, ramène toi plutôt ceci =





89 dollars chez SharperImage


----------



## David_b (11 Mars 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Avoir des hauts-parleurs USB pour le MBA, ça tue un peu le concept...


ça occupe surtout le _seul_ port USB  

je suis déjà loin, pas taper


----------



## reorx76 (11 Mars 2008)

Bah j'avoue que la solution des enceintes n'arrive pas a me convaincre. Je verrai bien a la toussaint si il y a déjà eu une révision du MBA d'ici la (ça fera 9 mois qu'il sera sorti). J'attend surtout une quantité de disque dur plus importante. Une chose est sur je ne part pas du territoire américain sans un MBA(AZERTY ou non)  et TimeCapsule dans mes bagages !!

Sinon je continu de lire des tests et a me faire ma petite opinion !


----------



## eldorado (11 Mars 2008)

Je crois que je me souviendrai de ça ^^
Pour le time capsule c'est le même problème à la douane...


----------



## le marsouin (12 Mars 2008)

reorx76 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Merci pour toutes ces réponses. Pour le disque dur ça peut éventuellement le faire avec mon ipod touch mais le pauvre est déjà quasiment full avec les 15Go de MP3 a manger !!
> 
> ...


je tente la même démarche. J'ai appelé le store de Kansas city, il ne peuvent pas le commander avec un azerty pour une question compliquée de livraison. La solution selon eux est d'appeler sur le store us [SIZE=-1](1-800-MY-*APPLE*) et de leur demander la livraison dans ta famille d'accueil aux états unis. Dans mon cas no soucy, puisque c'est un ami américain qui me le ramène dans une semaine (donc pas de pb à la douane, puisqu'il est en stage en france....)
A+
[/SIZE]


----------



## TheSwitcher (12 Mars 2008)

le marsouin a dit:


> je tente la même démarche. J'ai appelé le store de Kansas city, il ne peuvent pas le commander avec un azerty pour une question compliquée de livraison. La solution selon eux est d'appeler sur le store us [SIZE=-1](1-800-MY-*APPLE*) et de leur demander la livraison dans ta famille d'accueil aux états unis. Dans mon cas no soucy, puisque c'est un ami américain qui me le ramène dans une semaine (donc pas de pb à la douane, puisqu'il est en stage en france....)
> A+
> [/SIZE]



Je crois que j'aurais les boules...  j'ai appelé le store US hier et ils n'ont rien voulu savoir. Au mieux, ils pouvaient me mettre le clavier français canadien. Du coup je l'ai commandé ce matin avec l'offre Apple on Campus (1444):love: 

Dis moi si tu as plus de succès et je tenterai d'annuler ma commande + la repasser aux US. 

P.


----------



## le marsouin (14 Mars 2008)

TheSwitcher a dit:


> Je crois que j'aurais les boules...  j'ai appelé le store US hier et ils n'ont rien voulu savoir. Au mieux, ils pouvaient me mettre le clavier français canadien. Du coup je l'ai commandé ce matin avec l'offre Apple on Campus (1444):love:
> 
> Dis moi si tu as plus de succès et je tenterai d'annuler ma commande + la repasser aux US.
> 
> P.


Ok,
je dois attendre la semaine prochaine le retour de mon pote, et je te tiens au courant. Je ne sais pas s'il aura réussi à avoir le clavier azerty. Mais vu le prix du dollars, je me contenterai du querty et de la time capsule


----------



## francois67000 (15 Mars 2008)

le marsouin a dit:


> Ok,
> je dois attendre la semaine prochaine le retour de mon pote, et je te tiens au courant. Je ne sais pas s'il aura réussi à avoir le clavier azerty. Mais vu le prix du dollars, je me contenterai du querty et de la time capsule



le clavier US est trés bien et je trouve mieux que le clavier FR. Au USA pendant de long mois j'étais avec un calvier US, c'était parfait. S


----------



## David_b (15 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> le clavier US est trés bien et je trouve mieux que le clavier FR. Au USA pendant de long mois j'étais avec un calvier US, c'était parfait. S



sauf quand tu écris en français, non ? Parce que je me vois mal taper 2 ou 3 touches chaque fois que j'ai besoin d'un accent 
Je suis preneur de ton impression à ce niveau.


----------



## reorx76 (15 Mars 2008)

La chair est faible je vous le dis !

Bon bah hier je suis allé a la FNAC de Brest pris dans un piège tendu par elDorado (sur ce forum) et un autre pote "juste pour aller voir le air".

Bon bah forcement c'était la journée ou y'avait un démonstrateur MAC. Rien que de voir la machine je tombe amoureux le gars avait même pas besoin de parler j'avais déjà trouvé le remplacement du mon PB12". On me montre l'audio, bon en effet c'est une horreur à coté du PB je prendrai de petites enceintes USB auto alimentées pour dans la chambre le matin !

Je demande au type si il lui en reste un il me dis que c'est le dernier. Le gars pianote sur son PC ( réflexion : un groupe comme la FNAC a jamais pensé à remplacer sa vielle application en mode texte par un truc plus moderne ? ) et au final ils en ont plus. La je suis trop déçu mais pas encore abattu 

De retour a la maison j'ai foncé sur le store éducation et j'ai commandé. Il me disent départ vendredi prochain livraison la semaine d'après mais bon pour mon touch ça avait été plus vite que prévu. Tan pis pour les USA j'achèterai au store de San Francisco un Apple Care 3 ans ( en $) et une TimeCapsule.

J'espère ne pas regretter mon choix. J'ai vraiment était bluffé par les performances du disque dur. Avec un disque bcps plus lent que mon PB12" il est encore largement plus rapide ! J'etait tellement bluffé que j'ai était voir si le model d'expo avait pas un SSD dans le ventre 

@+


----------



## lz700 (15 Mars 2008)

Mon ptit Air est arrivé il y a une semaine et il est vraiment super, j'en suis entièrement satisfait !

Je switch d'un vieux pc sous windows et je l'utilise comme machine principale et contrairement à ce que bcp disent il convient très bien pour une utilisation quotidienne si il ne s'agit que de mail, web, musique, photos, vidéos... il démarre très vite et s'éteind en quelques secondes c'est incroyable je ne retournerai jamais à cet horrible windows !

-L'autonomie est vraiment bonne, jusqu'à 4 heures en utilisation normale airport activé.
-La qualité de fabrication au top
-Le clavier rétroéclairé, je pourrais déjà plus m'en passé, c'est un gros avantage
-Un des meilleurs écran que j'ai déjà vu sur un ordi portable
-Léopard : WAW.... mais comment j'ai pu rester sur xp si longtemps !
-Le processeur et le disque dur sont a mon goût assez rapide pour une utilisation normale, même office qui est pourtant critiqué par tout les macusers me semble très rapide et stable, je comprend pas trop ces critiques.

Les seuls défauts :

- Isight de moins bonne qualité que ce j'ai pu voir sur les macbook normaux ou pro mais pour le peu de fois qu'on l'utilise c'est pas très grave.

- Je n'en vois pas d'autres si ce n'est le fait que la trappe n'est pas accessible sans soulever le macbook air mais sa finesse et sa beauté font que je lui pardonne ce petit défaut.

J'aurais néanmoins une petite question :

Afin de bien épargner ma batterie, je voudrais savoir si quand la batterie est chargé et que l'ordi est éteind, on peut laisser le magsafe dans lordi ? Par exemple la nuit avec le voyant vert allumé ou c'est mieux de l'enlever et de le rebrancher dés qu'on utilise lordi ?

Merci de vos réponses et pour ceux qui hésiteraient surtout foncez c'est une vrai merveille cet ordi !


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2008)

eldorado a dit:


> Je crois que je me souviendrai de ça ^^
> Pour le time capsule c'est le même problème à la douane...



ca va surtout etre l'alim en france 
edit: juste l'embout a changer, tout se perd


----------



## Tlab (16 Mars 2008)

> Afin de bien épargner ma batterie, je voudrais savoir si quand la batterie est chargé et que l'ordi est éteind, on peut laisser le magsafe dans lordi ? Par exemple la nuit avec le voyant vert allumé ou c'est mieux de l'enlever et de le rebrancher dés qu'on utilise lordi ?



Il me semble que ce n'est pas un problème : ton MacBook Air arrête automatiquement le chargement et draine un peu de batterie afin d'éviter de la laisser à 100%, car les batterie du type employé dans les portables n'apprécient pas trop les extrêmes. Une fois arrivé à 95% il se charge à nouveau. C'était très visible sur mon MacBook, ça l'est curieusement moins sur mon MBA (il faut attendre vraiment longtemps pour arriver à 95%).

Ce qu'il faut faire pour ce genre de batterie c'est de les utiliser régulièrement tout en évitant de passer sous la barre des 10%. Il s'agit de batteries de toutes façons très tolérantes et qui perdront leur capacité au fil du temps plutôt qu'en raison d'un manque de soins.


----------



## lz700 (16 Mars 2008)

Ha ok merci bcp Tlab, c'est qu'il est tellement bien que jveux bien le soigner ce ptit air !


----------



## desertea (22 Mars 2008)

Le 35ième cycle de batterie aujourd'hui ! 
Voici un aperçu de la santé de mon MBA. 

La batterie était à 94% la première semaine, puis elle a progressé au fils du temps !!


----------



## francois67000 (22 Mars 2008)

Je sais pas comment tu fais, regarde j'en suis la : 




​


----------



## lz700 (22 Mars 2008)

Bien desertea a déjà 35 cycles de batteries alors que tu n'en a que 4 donc ca peut encore beaucoup évolué pour toi et ca va surement devenir de mieux en mieux jusqu'a 100 % comme desertea

Personnellement, j'ai mon mba depuis 2 semaines et je suis à 96% avec 8 cycles


----------



## francois67000 (22 Mars 2008)

lz700 a dit:


> Bien desertea a déjà 35 cycles de batteries alors que tu n'en a que 4 donc ca peut encore beaucoup évolué pour toi et ca va surement devenir de mieux en mieux jusqu'a 100 % comme desertea
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai mon mba depuis 2 semaines et je suis à 96% avec 8 cycles



Par cycle t'entend quoi? Car j'ai fais plus de 4 cycles en 2 mois. J'attend que ça decharge que ça ce mette en veille et je branche perso, c'est ça un cycle? C'est quel widget qu'il utilise la, peut etre que coconut est pas optimisé pour le MBA


----------



## desertea (22 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Par cycle t'entend quoi? Car j'ai fais plus de 4 cycles en 2 mois. J'attend que ça decharge que ça ce mette en veille et je branche perso, c'est ça un cycle? C'est quel widget qu'il utilise la, peut etre que coconut est pas optimisé pour le MBA



Widget iStatpro (gratuit)
1 cycle = une charge complète !!(tu confonds avec calibration)

Si tu recharges alors que ton MBA est à 50% cela comptera pour un demi cycle !!
De toute façon c'est le widget qui te donne le nombre de cycles !!


----------



## francois67000 (22 Mars 2008)

Voila ou j'en suis finalement avec ce widget c'est mieux : coconutbattery est pas compatible MBA





​


----------



## Orphanis (23 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Voilà je suis propriétaire d'un MBA de base depuis hier et j'aimerais partager quelques impressions avec vous. 
Je ne vais pas revenir sur les dimensions stupéfiantes de la machine ni sur le design du packing, je crois que tout le monde connaît, je vais plutôt parler de l'utilisation. 

Alors pour les travaux bureautiques, il n'y a aucun problème, ça roule plutôt bien (c'est le moins que l'on puisse en attendre me dirait vous). 

Par contre pour les photos, même en amateur, c'est une catastrophe. Entre les estimations abstraites et chiffrées qui ont paru sur le net et la réalité d'utilisation il y a un gouffre. 
Prenons l'exemple d'Iphoto: le chargement d'une image Jpeg de 524ko est loin d'être instantané, il prend même quelques secondes selon le cliché ! Aussi, j'ai renoncé à installer Photoshop et Lightroom...

Autre chose la batterie n'est pas terrible, je suis à mon deuxième cycle et la batterie m'annonce 2:20 avec 90 % de la charge pour une utilisation Wifi /Safari....On est très très loin des 5 heures /Wifi annoncés par Apple...


Voilà, je pense que pour une béta, c'est une bonne machine qui correspondra à des besoins basiques (qui sont généralement les miens). Mais si vous avez une once d'espoir de mener quelques travaux de retouches photos à bien, tournez-vous plutôt vers un MB ou un MBpro, le MBA n'est pas pour vous. 

Voilà !


----------



## tarte en pion ! (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

et merci Orphanis pour ce témoignage quant aux performances pour les photos...

Je rappelle que j'aimerais que quelqu'un fasse un test de Lightroom quand même pour en avoir le coeur net. Et si possible comparer avec un Macbook pour vraiment voir...

Merci! 

Edit : @Orphanis, apparemment ta batterie se calibrera (cf dernières pages)


----------



## Orphanis (25 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai eu un macbook blanc que j'utilisais avec Lightroom, si tu veux je peux installer Lightroom sur le MBA. Quels types de tests te seraient les plus utiles ? 

Cordialement


----------



## desertea (25 Mars 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai testé Aperture2 sur mon MBA, est son utilisation était tout à fait correcte.


----------



## Viiroth (25 Mars 2008)

Moi pour la batterie c'est pareil qu'Orphanis.
J'utilise le MBA depuis qu'il est 14h, donc environ 2h12 d'utilisation.
Ma batterie est à 7% sachant que la batterie était pleine.
Ca part si vite, j'y crois pas. Je n'ai que Safari, Adium et iTunes allumés. J'utilise Spaces pour switcher de bureau.
Peut être que j'ai mal calibré la batterie?
Ce que je fais c'est que je le décharge à fond, puis je le charge completement, en utilisant l'ordinateur.
Est-ce qu'on peut se servir de l'ordinateur pendant qu'il se calibre?
Est-ce trop tard pour moi sachant que j'ai le MBA depuis 3 jours?

Ce serait gentil si vous me disiez ce que je dois faire exactement maintenant pour que ma batterie soit bonne. 

PS : comment on fait pour mettre iStat sur le dashboard s'il vous plait?


----------



## David_b (25 Mars 2008)

Viiroth a dit:


> PS : comment on fait pour mettre iStat sur le dashboard s'il vous plait?


ben... tu le télécharges et tu l'installes


----------



## Viiroth (25 Mars 2008)

Il apparait sur le bureau.
je veux faire comme desertea et l'avoir sur le dashboard xD

Sinon personne pour mes question sur la batterie?

Je repose mes questions clairement parce que je viens de m'apercevoir que c'est un peu la pagaille :

-Est-ce grave si je n'ai pas, ou mal calibré la batterie lors de la premiere utilisation?
-L'ordinateur peut-il etre en cours d'utilisation lors qu'il est en train de se calibrer?
-J'utilise le MBA wifi activé : Safari + iTunes. Je ne tiens que 2h20. Comment faire pour que ça monte à 4h?

2h20 c'est vraiment désespérant...


----------



## David_b (25 Mars 2008)

Viiroth a dit:


> Il apparait sur le bureau.


???  y a quoi sur le bureau ?

Bref. Double clique dessus, ça fait quoi ?

Callibration: non, pas grave, tu peux recommencer.
Tu peux bosser
4h en WiFi + Mp3, à mon avis c'est utopique.


----------



## Viiroth (25 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> ???  y a quoi sur le bureau ?
> 
> Bref. Double clique dessus, ça fait quoi ?
> 
> ...



Enfin sur le bureau, je veux dire, sur l'écran.
Tu sais quand on va sur le dashboard, l'écran devient sombre et des widgets apparaissent. Quand on a fini, le dashboard disparait et reviens sur "l'écran" normal.
Moi quand j'utilise iStat, qui est un widget, il apparait sur l'écran normal et pas sur le dashboard.
Ce que je veux faire, c'est faire glisser iStat sur le Dashboard en tant que Widget. Comme le calendrier, l'horloge ou la calculatrice quoi.
Parce que je trouve inutile de le laisser à l'écran, ça bouffe de la place.

Merci de la réponse pour la calibration.
Oui 4h c'est utopique, mais 2h20 ... 2h20, c'est TRES PEU par rapport à l'autonomie annoncée.

PS : au fait combien de temps pour que le voyant "en veille" s'éteigne?
Si je ne m'abuse, c'est bien la diode blanche en forme de bâtonet qui clignote lentement?


----------



## desertea (25 Mars 2008)

Viiroth a dit:


> Enfin sur le bureau, je veux dire, sur l'écran.
> Tu sais quand on va sur le dashboard, l'écran devient sombre et des widgets apparaissent. Quand on a fini, le dashboard disparait et reviens sur "l'écran" normal.
> Moi quand j'utilise iStat, qui est un widget, il apparait sur l'écran normal et pas sur le dashboard.
> Ce que je veux faire, c'est faire glisser iStat sur le Dashboard en tant que Widget. Comme le calendrier, l'horloge ou la calculatrice quoi.
> ...



Peut être une réponse dans ce post 

Pour l'autonomie j'arrive à 3h30 - 4h en utilisation 100% wifi, web et quelques autres apps. Ecran à 50% (pour la luminosité)

Le temps pour que la diode qui "pulse" s'éteigne ? tout dépend de la charge de ta batterie !!!!


----------



## Viiroth (25 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Le 35ième cycle de batterie aujourd'hui !
> Voici un aperçu de la santé de mon MBA.
> 
> La batterie était à 94% la première semaine, puis elle a progressé au fils du temps !!



Tiens desertea.
Sur cette image, tu as bien le widget iStatpro sur ton dashboard.
Moi quand je l'installe je l'ai sur le bureau, comme si j'ouvrais Safari, iWork ou Quicktime quoi...

Concernant la baterie j'ai lu je ne sais plus où qu'il était dangereux de décharger la batterie COMPLETEMENT...


----------



## desertea (26 Mars 2008)

Dans le lien que je te donne dans le post plus haut, ils parlent d'un mode développeur ou d'une manip qui permet d'avoir ses widgets sur le bureau !!
As tu jeté un oeil ? 

Effectivement vider une batterie totalement n'est pas conseillé, seulement lors des calibrations (une fois par mois), le reste du temps mieux vaut privilégier de petites recharges (quand ta machine est à 50%, par exemple, tu recharges à fond !!)


----------



## tarte en pion ! (26 Mars 2008)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai eu un macbook blanc que j'utilisais avec Lightroom, si tu veux je peux installer Lightroom sur le MBA. Quels types de tests te seraient les plus utiles ?
> 
> Cordialement


Tout d'abord, merci de s'intéresse à ma quête ! 

Puisque le disque est le point faible, je propose un test du genre :
- 10Go de photos en RAW si possible (il y a pas très longtemps j'ai fait plus en une semaine, mais ça devrait rester exeptionnel ! :rateau
- Toutes tes autres photos sur un disque dur externe USB2.

Sachant que mon utilisation serait d'avoir mes derniers 10 Go sur le MBA et le reste sur un disque dur externe USB2.

Je veux bien plusieurs tests de différentes personnes cela dit.  Un avais n'est jamais neutre, tout dépend de ce qu'on a comme autres machines comme point de comparaison... il y en a qui ne se plaignent pas trop de Lightroom sur un G4 et théoriquement ça devrait être meilleur ici !

@desertea : Quels étaient les conditions de ton test d'Aperture 2 ?


----------



## Viiroth (26 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Dans le lien que je te donne dans le post plus haut, ils parlent d'un mode développeur ou d'une manip qui permet d'avoir ses widgets sur le bureau !!
> As tu jeté un oeil ?
> 
> Effectivement vider une batterie totalement n'est pas conseillé, seulement lors des calibrations (une fois par mois), le reste du temps mieux vaut privilégier de petites recharges (quand ta machine est à 50%, par exemple, tu recharges à fond !!)




C'est le contraire que je veux faire!!
Ne pas le mettre sur le bureau, mais sur le dashboard!!
Un widget se place normalement sur le dashboard. C'est là que je veux le mettre, car le mien se pose tout seul sur le bureau.

Mais c'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution.
j'avais téléchargé iStat et pas iStat pro. istatpro se range tout seul dans le dashboard.


----------



## desertea (26 Mars 2008)

Viiroth a dit:


> C'est le contraire que je veux faire!!
> Ne pas le mettre sur le bureau, mais sur le dashboard!!
> Un widget se place normalement sur le dashboard. C'est là que je veux le mettre, car le mien se pose tout seul sur le bureau.
> 
> ...



Tout s'arrange !!


----------



## Anick88 (26 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Bientôt une semaine en MacBook Air et c'est que du bonheur.
> 
> Une machine réactive (comparable à mon MacBook 1.83). Côté pratique y'a pas photo !! il est tellement fin et léger de la balle.
> La luminosité de l'écran est super et l'autonomie aussi (supérieure au MacBook). Je trouve qu'il chauffe également moins et les ventilos sont plus discrets.
> ...



Ça donne le goût d'en avoir un...sauf que le prix est pas donné ! et puis pas de cd dvd c'est un inconvénient où non ?


----------



## desertea (26 Mars 2008)

Anick88 a dit:


> Ça donne le goût d'en avoir un...sauf que le prix est pas donné ! et puis pas de cd dvd c'est un inconvénient où non ?




Tout dépend de ton utilisation miss ?
Pour ma part, je n'utilise quasiment jamais de CD ou DVD. Même sur mes machines de bureau, alors avec mon portable !!!

Les clé USB de 8Go coûtent plus rien, et leur usage est plus simple que les CD ou DVD !!

Alors oui, si tu veux importer un CD de musique avec ton MBA tu es coincé !! 
Mais bon, mon MBA est une machine sur laquelle je ne stocke ni musique ni photo !! 

Après, les personnes qui utilisent leur lecteur/graveur tous les jours, auront certainement un discours différent !!


----------



## Viiroth (26 Mars 2008)

desertea a dit:


> Tout dépend de ton utilisation miss ?
> Pour ma part, je n'utilise quasiment jamais de CD ou DVD. Même sur mes machines de bureau, alors avec mon portable !!!
> 
> Les clé USB de 8Go coûtent plus rien, et leur usage est plus simple que les CD ou DVD !!
> ...



Pareil.
Je n'utilise pas trop de CD. C'est presque si je regrette d'avoir pris le super drive.
Au pire, disc remote 
J'ai pas testé, mais normalement ça fonctionne avec n'importe quel ordinateur meme windows.


----------



## desertea (26 Mars 2008)

Viiroth a dit:


> Pareil.
> Je n'utilise pas trop de CD. C'est presque si je regrette d'avoir pris le super drive.
> Au pire, disc remote
> J'ai pas testé, mais normalement ça fonctionne avec n'importe quel ordinateur meme windows.



J'étais à deux doigts de tester le "disc remote" lors de l'installation de iWork. Mais j'ai préféré transférer la dmg sur la clé USB !!!


----------



## le marsouin (26 Mars 2008)

TheSwitcher a dit:


> Je crois que j'aurais les boules...  j'ai appelé le store US hier et ils n'ont rien voulu savoir. Au mieux, ils pouvaient me mettre le clavier français canadien. Du coup je l'ai commandé ce matin avec l'offre Apple on Campus (1444):love:
> 
> Dis moi si tu as plus de succès et je tenterai d'annuler ma commande + la repasser aux US.
> 
> P.


bon échec de la commande du clavier azerty. le store us n'a rien voulu savoir. 
En revanche, j'ai le MBA et la time capsule pour 1435,11 euros,  ramenée des states par un ami...
Pour le clavier, je ferai avec le qwerty. A ce propos, quelqu'un peut-il me donner une méthode pour taper facilement les accents.

merci....ce MBA est vraiment génial


----------



## desertea (26 Mars 2008)

le marsouin a dit:


> bon échec de la commande du clavier azerty. le store us n'a rien voulu savoir.
> En revanche, j'ai le MBA et la time capsule pour 1435,11 euros,  ramenée des states par un ami...
> Pour le clavier, je ferai avec le qwerty. A ce propos, quelqu'un peut-il me donner une méthode pour taper facilement les accents.
> 
> merci....ce MBA est vraiment génial




Pour tes soucis de clavier, tu peux faire une petite recherche !!


----------



## Viiroth (26 Mars 2008)

le marsouin a dit:


> bon échec de la commande du clavier azerty. le store us n'a rien voulu savoir.
> En revanche, j'ai le MBA et la time capsule pour 1435,11 euros,  ramenée des states par un ami...
> Pour le clavier, je ferai avec le qwerty. A ce propos, quelqu'un peut-il me donner une méthode pour taper facilement les accents.
> 
> merci....ce MBA est vraiment génial



Ce qui m'aggace chez les utilisateurs de QWERTY, c'est l'absence d'apostrophe :  '
Et l'absence d'accents 

Bon courage, et joli coup pour les US 
Je pense que les américains pensent que le MBA est cher, car 1400 euros reste une somme conséquente, mais je me demande la tête qu'ils font quand ils voient notre prix (1699 ttc)
xD

PS : Wow je viens de me rendre compte que c'est la toute première fois que j'utilise et que je trouve la touche "". Amazing me -___-


----------



## patricepnc (27 Mars 2008)

Viiroth a dit:


> Ce qui m'aggace chez les utilisateurs de QWERTY, c'est l'absence d'apostrophe : '
> Bon courage, et joli coup pour les US
> Je pense que les américains pensent que le MBA est cher, car 1400 euros reste une somme conséquente, mais je me demande la tête qu'ils font quand ils voient notre prix (1699 ttc)
> xD
> _-


 
En fait c'est environ 1250 euros , pas 1400, le MBA. .:rateau:  Mais apparemment, dans le top des ventes aux US via apple store on line. Impressionant en tout cas, pubs TV et affichage partout en ville pour le MBA, apple store ressemblant a des temples avec guru "addicted" ouvert 24/24h, seminaires non stop, c'est vraiment bien foutu aux states le business model d'apple. La fille de l'aeroport a la securite s'est meme  mise a glousser "ohhh thats ze new laptopppp from the TV....    Et je peux vous dire qu'en particulier macbook blanc et iphone partait a la chaine, une bonne partie clientele etrnagere notamment europeenne


----------



## Viiroth (27 Mars 2008)

Apple est vraiment beaucoup utilisé aux USA.
En Europe, y'en a beaucoup moins.

Dans les séries TV américaines, je ne vois que des macs. xD
Carrie, dans Sex & the city, Willow dans Buffy contre les vampires etc.. xD


1250, oui bon ne nous dégoûte pas plus xDDDD
Avec les SSD ça doit coûter 1600 à peine T_T


----------



## francois67000 (27 Mars 2008)

Viiroth a dit:


> Apple est vraiment beaucoup utilisé aux USA.
> En Europe, y'en a beaucoup moins.
> 
> Dans les séries TV américaines, je ne vois que des macs. xD
> ...



Non y les taxes qu'il a oublié donc oui c'est moins cher mais pas à ce point la


----------



## Viiroth (27 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Non y les taxes qu'il a oublié donc oui c'est moins cher mais pas à ce point la



Ah oui mince, j'avais oublié les taxes


----------



## patricepnc (28 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Non y les taxes qu'il a oublié donc oui c'est moins cher mais pas à ce point la



Non pas du tout, c'est bien 1200 euros environ, avec les taxes


----------



## desertea (28 Mars 2008)

Vous n'allez pas recommencer !!!! avec taxes, sans taxe, déclaré, pas déclaré !!! 
Y'a déjà une multitude de fils à ce sujet.


----------



## francois67000 (29 Mars 2008)

Yep Yep, on va pas en reparler, juste pour dire que sur les apple store, y a pas la taxe comprise sur le prix indiqué !!

Sujet clos


----------



## CBi (29 Mars 2008)

francois67000 a dit:


> Yep Yep, on va pas en reparler, juste pour dire que sur les apple store, y a pas la taxe comprise sur le prix indiqué !!
> 
> Sujet clos



Non, on va pas en refaire une page, surtout après s'être farci une page sur "_ceux qui ont acheté un MBA à 1600 euros juste pour regarder la batterie se charger_", mais il faut préciser que si la taxe n'est pas comprise dans le prix indiqué sur l'Apple Store US, c'est parce qu'aux USA, la TVA (sales tax) est locale, et que par exemple, si on a la chance d'avoir une adresse à Anchorage Alaska, le taux de TVA est... 0%


----------



## francois67000 (29 Mars 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Non, on va pas en refaire une page, surtout après s'être farci une page sur "_ceux qui ont acheté un MBA à 1600 euros juste pour regarder la batterie se charger_", mais il faut préciser que si la taxe n'est pas comprise dans le prix indiqué sur l'Apple Store US, c'est parce qu'aux USA, la TVA (sales tax) est locale, et que par exemple, si on a la chance d'avoir une adresse à Anchorage Alaska, le taux de TVA est... 0%



Merci pour ta réponse qui sera utile pour certains lol


----------



## tarte en pion ! (30 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

il n'y a donc vraiment personne qui veut tester Lightroom sur cette machine ?  Même un dimanche comme aujourd'hui ?
C'est embêtant, à chaque fois que quelqu'un dit qu'il va le faire, on en entend plus parler après... :rose:



tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Tout d'abord, merci de s'intéresse à ma quête !
> 
> Puisque le disque est le point faible, je propose un test du genre :
> - 10Go de photos en RAW si possible (il y a pas très longtemps j'ai fait plus en une semaine, mais ça devrait rester exeptionnel ! :rateau
> ...



Merci d'avance...


----------



## Bond@007 (31 Mars 2008)

Je possède ce merveilleux MB Air depuis vendredi et de plus il s'agit de mon 1er mac. Je suis donc ravi de découvrir un site tel que celui-ci et surtout de trouver dans le forum une section spécifique lui étant entièrement consacrée  
J'envisage d'adjoindre à mon Air le Hub Audio de chez Logitech, l'occasion de palier à 3 de ses manquements (1 port usb unique, haut-parleur mono d'appoint et disque dure limité). Ma question est la suivante, avec cette solution, j'aurai un système 2.1 avec 3 ports usb (1 pour le superdrive ou lecteur externe tiers, 1 pour un hdd externe et 1 pour connection de l'Iphone - iTouch et Nano). J'ai cru comprendre que le Superdrive ne fonctionnerait que quand connecté en direct au Air (pas via Hub et lecteur spécifique pour Air avec voltage plus élevé), juste ou pas ? Si tel est le cas, mieux vaut investir dans un lecteur externe d'une marque tiers qui elle ne posera pas ce problème non ?
Pour le HDD externe, avez un modèle à me recommander ? Idem pour le lecteur externe ?

Merci d'avance à vous tous et toutes.

Un nouveau Mac User heureux mais perdu


----------



## francois67000 (31 Mars 2008)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Je possède ce merveilleux MB Air depuis vendredi et de plus il s'agit de mon 1er mac. Je suis donc ravi de découvrir un site tel que celui-ci et surtout de trouver dans le forum une section spécifique lui étant entièrement consacrée
> J'envisage d'adjoindre à mon Air le Hub Audio de chez Logitech, l'occasion de palier à 3 de ses manquements (1 port usb unique, haut-parleur mono d'appoint et disque dure limité). Ma question est la suivante, avec cette solution, j'aurai un système 2.1 avec 3 ports usb (1 pour le superdrive ou lecteur externe tiers, 1 pour un hdd externe et 1 pour connection de l'Iphone - iTouch et Nano). J'ai cru comprendre que le Superdrive ne fonctionnerait que quand connecté en direct au Air (pas via Hub et lecteur spécifique pour Air avec voltage plus élevé), juste ou pas ? Si tel est le cas, mieux vaut investir dans un lecteur externe d'une marque tiers qui elle ne posera pas ce problème non ?
> Pour le HDD externe, avez un modèle à me recommander ? Idem pour le lecteur externe ?
> 
> ...



Bienvenue dans le club des Mac'user !! De longs et bon moments t'attendent ici !!

Pour répondre à ta question, le superdrive n'est pas alimenté donc doit être forcement connecté sur le MBA car le porte USB de celui ci est survolté. Par contre tu peux utiliser un graveur DVD externe d'une autre marque qui est auto alimenté, à ce moment la tu peux le raccorder sans problème sur ton HUB. 

J'ai personnelement un graveur DVD externe Samsung (de couleur noir) qui marche parfaitement sur le MBA.

En ce qui concerne le HDD externe, j'ai un mybook 320 GO relié sur le airport extreme en wifi pour time machien.


----------



## CBi (1 Avril 2008)

Pour partager mon expérience = je n'ai pas acheté le superdrive du MBA parce que j'ai réalisé que j'ai déjà 3 lecteurs optiques à ma disposition :

1. combo drive provenant d'un mac mini (où il avait été remplacé par un superdrive) = j'ai acheté sur le net un boîtier USB externe pour slim drive (pas très facile à trouver mais pas cher:13&#8364;) = j'ai un lecteur qui fonctionne parfaitement avec mon MBA sans alimentation externe.






2. j'ai conservé mon ancien PC connecté au MBA par le réseau = même sans installer un logiciel spécifique, il est possible sur Windows de partager le lecteur du PC, et on peut alors y accéder depuis le MBA.

3. Il y a bien sûr la "solution Apple" = partager le lecteur d'un iMac.


----------



## Bond@007 (1 Avril 2008)

En résumé, le Superdrive made in Apple est super design et parfaitement assortis au MB Air mais trop cher et doit se plugger en direct au port usb du portable. Donc, mieux vaut opter pour un lecteur-graveur externe d'une autre marque afin de pouvoir le connecter via un hub. Une dernière interrogation sur ce point, privilégié un auto alimenté ou pas ? Je pense que se serait préférable pour éviter que ce dernier ne pompe de l'énergie sur le Air non ? Ou si le hub est lui-même alimenté en électricité, plus aucun soucis sur ce point  (j'envisage d'acquérir le Audio Hub de Logitech) ?

Pour le disque externe, privilégié également un auto alimenté ou pas ? Avec le Hub auto alimenté de Logitech pas indispensable non ?

Merci pour votre aide et vos conseils.

P.S. : en attendant, je compte utiliser le lecteur de mon PC pour "nourrir" mon Air mais j'ai pas encore trouvé de tuto pour cette manipulation (je débute :rose: ).


----------



## tarte en pion ! (1 Avril 2008)

Bond@007 a dit:


> En résumé, le Superdrive made in Apple est super design et parfaitement assortis au MB Air mais trop cher et doit se plugger en direct au port usb du portable. Donc, mieux vaut opter pour un lecteur-graveur externe d'une autre marque afin de pouvoir le connecter via un hub. Une dernière interrogation sur ce point, privilégié un auto alimenté ou pas ? Je pense que se serait préférable pour éviter que ce dernier ne pompe de l'énergie sur le Air non ? Ou si le hub est lui-même alimenté en électricité, plus aucun soucis sur ce point  (j'envisage d'acquérir le Audio Hub de Logitech) ?
> 
> Pour le disque externe, privilégié également un auto alimenté ou pas ? Avec le Hub auto alimenté de Logitech pas indispensable non ?
> 
> ...



Un lecteur alimenté par une alimentation externe posera problème si tu comptes utiliser le lecteur en déplacement, par ex dans le train pour regarder un dvd.
Idem pour le disque dur, s'il reste à la maison vaut mieux qu'il ait sa propre alimentation, si tu l'utilise en déplacement c'est impensable.
Et pour le hub, c'est pareil. :rateau: Si tu ne l'utilises qu'à la maison vaut mieux qu'il ait sa propre alimentation et qu'il laisse le MBA tranquille pour ça...
Mais pour le disque dur, il peut être effectivement alimenté par le hub, ce qui te permets de le déplacer (sans le hub) sans problème ! 

Tout est une question de besoins : les périphériques qui ont leur propre alimentation sont faits pour rester sur le bureau.


----------



## CBi (1 Avril 2008)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Une dernière interrogation sur ce point, privilégié un auto alimenté ou pas ? Je pense que se serait préférable pour éviter que ce dernier ne pompe de l'énergie sur le Air non ? Ou si le hub est lui-même alimenté en électricité, plus aucun soucis sur ce point  (j'envisage d'acquérir le Audio Hub de Logitech) ?
> 
> Pour le disque externe, privilégié également un auto alimenté ou pas ? Avec le Hub auto alimenté de Logitech pas indispensable non ?



Le MBA n'a à mon avis aucun intérêt s'il il faut une valise pour tous les transfos d'alimentation desaccessoires. Donc pour moi c'est lecteur optique auto-alimenté, et pour le disque dur, un DD Toshiba 1.8 pouce également auto-alimenté, que l'on peut trouver (là aussi, pas très facilement mais en Corée et au Japon ça se trouve) en boîtier externe TRES petit. (deux fois moins encombrant que mon ancien DD externe 2.5 pouces LaCie Porsche design)


----------



## Bond@007 (1 Avril 2008)

Merci pour vos réponse car c'est pas évident de débuter, plein de choses à intégrer :rateau: 
J'avais déjà mal interpréter la notion de auto-alimenté car je pensais que c'était un appareil avec son alimentation spécifique à part hors c'est tout l'INVERSE puisque qu'il se nourrit directement par l'usb du portable 

Vos remarques sont pertinentes, va pour un lecteur-graveur externe + disque dure externe AUTO-ALIMENTE et donc pleinement fonctionnel en situation de totale mobilité.
Vos lecteurs externes + hdd externe sur petit hub usb fonctionnent tout 2 ensemble sans soucis ? Si oui, quid de la diminution d'autonomie du Air ? Je me doute que l'usage des 2 à la fois en nomade doit être extrêment rare mais bon ... 

Si vous avez des liens me dirigeant directement sur quelques modèles de lecteur-graveur et HDD approprié ce serait parfait :rose: 

Pour le hub audio de Logitech, qu'en pensez-vous pour un usage statique sur mon bureau ? Si j'ai bien compris comme il dispose de sa propre alimentation électrique, il fournira l'énergie via ces 3 ports usb et donc sauvegarde de la batterie du Air mais j'ai pas compris comment il récupére le son (via USB et pas prise casque) ???

Sorry d'être aussi long :rose:  :rose:


----------



## CBi (1 Avril 2008)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Pour le hub audio de Logitech, qu'en pensez-vous pour un usage statique sur mon bureau ? Si j'ai bien compris comme il dispose de sa propre alimentation électrique, il fournira l'énergie via ces 3 ports usb et donc sauvegarde de la batterie du Air mais j'ai pas compris comment il récupére le son (via USB et pas prise casque) ???



Si tu as besoin de brancher 36 choses à la fois sur ton Mac, c'est peut-être que le MBA n'est pas pour toi... Au prix où c'est, si tu finis par te retrouver avec un outil pas adapté, c'est dommage. :rateau: 

Pour le son, de même, il y n'y a qu'une prise USB au MBA, ce n'est peut-être pas non plus nécessaire d'y coller _aussi_ une sortie son  alors qu'il est très pratique de faire autrement = Airport Express ou casque-enceintes-connecteur jack via Bluetooth (voir mon post plus haut dans ce fil)


----------



## Bond@007 (1 Avril 2008)

Ben justement, le MB Air a bel et bien une sortie son (prise casque et donc prise jack) et pour le connecter au Hub Audio de chez Logitech, je vais faire comment ? Le son transitera par l'USB  ? 

Je ne compte pas brancher 36 choses à la fois sur le MBA mais quand il sera à la maison et qu'il tronera fièrement sur mon bureau, autant pouvoir le connecter à toutes ses petites goodies en un seul branchement et le tout sans câble partout


----------



## Frodon (11 Avril 2008)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Ben justement, le MB Air a bel et bien une sortie son (prise casque et donc prise jack) et pour le connecter au Hub Audio de chez Logitech, je vais faire comment ? Le son transitera par l'USB  ?



Oui le son transite par l'USB (c'est pas nouveau de faire passer du son par l'USB, il existe par exemple l'iMic qui utilise également l'USB à cet effet).


----------



## kadet55 (27 Juin 2008)

salut 

en tous cas felicitation .
salut


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Juin 2008)

kadet55 a dit:


> salut
> 
> en tous cas felicitation .
> salut


Oui, salut 

et en tout cas, salut.


----------



## Melounette (29 Juin 2008)

Salut les gars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dites, j'ai pas trouvé là dans votre sujet, comment on peut configurer le trackpad sur Macbook Air. Attention, autre que dans préférences, c'est à dire un menu un peu plus complet. mmmh ? Voyez ?:rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juin 2008)

MultiClutch


----------



## UnAm (30 Juin 2008)

& à tous ceux qui l'ont: il y a moyen de lire des vidéos (format QT ou .avi) tranquillement? sans déclencher les ventilo? ^_^ ou le MBA est juste une machine à écrire? :love:


----------



## Melounette (30 Juin 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> MultiClutch


Merci  



UnAm a dit:


> & à tous ceux qui l'ont: il y a moyen de lire des vidéos (format QT ou .avi) tranquillement? sans déclencher les ventilo? ^_^ ou le MBA est juste une machine à écrire? :love:


Euh...je vais être vilaine, mais sincèrement, le MBA ne m'épate guère. Je pense que ouais, c'est une machine à écrire, ou un moyen de se la péter auprès des jeunettes. Un peu comme une deudeuch' auquel on aurait mis la carrosserie d'une porshe. D'façon, vu la finesse du machin, comment veux-tu ne pas déclencher les ventilos à tout bout de champ ?:mouais: Ou alors faut attendre l'hiver pour mieux juger.


----------



## UnAm (30 Juin 2008)

OKi, merci pour la réponse 

il me tente trop, il est trop beau de toutes façons :love::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## teddyeffreti (3 Juillet 2008)

pim a dit:


> il chauffe très peu, impossible de déboulonner le ventilateur de son minimum de 2500 tr/min, il est très silencieux




Dois-je m'inquieter si les ventilos de mon MBA s'affolent a la moindre video de quelques secondes au point de devenir assourdissant? svp

Je lis une video, le ventilo s'affole pour ne redevenir normal qu'au bout de 30min alors meme que j'ai arrete la dite video au bout de quelques secondes .


----------



## Jeremlille (10 Juillet 2008)

Personnellement le mien ne chauffe que quand je regarde des vidéos pendant un certain laps de temps, mais certainement pas au bout de quelques secondes!

Ce sont des vidéos que tu regardes sur le net ou des vidéos de ton disque dur ?


----------



## teddyeffreti (13 Juillet 2008)

Jeremlille a dit:


> Personnellement le mien ne chauffe que quand je regarde des vidéos pendant un certain laps de temps, mais certainement pas au bout de quelques secondes!
> 
> Ce sont des vidéos que tu regardes sur le net ou des vidéos de ton disque dur ?



des videos sur le net type youtube.

Avant il s'affolait juste pour les videos, maintenant meme pour surfer sur le net , les ventilos se declenchent a 6200t/min...

Je l'amene mardi au genius bar de l'apple store de tokyo pendant que j'y suis histoire de voir si y a pas un truc qui cloche.


----------



## sebance (15 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous!

Je vais bientot acquérir un MBA 1.6, je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait testé Coolbook pour monter le CPU à 1.8 et pouvais me donner un feedback.

Merci


----------



## sebance (18 Juillet 2008)

Up!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (7 Décembre 2008)

MBA new gen, je trouve le click trackpad extrêmement rigide. Il faut vraiment appuyé au delà du click pour le déclancher. Seul défaut.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

sebance a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Je vais bientot acquérir un MBA 1.6, je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait testé Coolbook pour monter le CPU à 1.8 et pouvais me donner un feedback.
> 
> Merci



tu as du mal comprendre
coolbook ne sert pas a overclocker mais a downclocker le processeur pour n'utiliser que la ressource necessaire qd tu utilises pour de petites taches ou sur batterie

notamment reduire la frequence de moitie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir

pour les possesseurs du MBA rev A: 

etes vous contents de votre machine ?

la recommanderiez vous ?


j'hesite a me prendre un MBA en refurb

merci


----------



## Viablub (12 Décembre 2008)

Moi je suis très content de mon MBA refurb c'est la version 1.6Ghz 80go. Et j'ai été agréablement surpris de ses performances, bien sur c'est pas aussi bien qu'un MBP mais j'arrive sur mon MBA a faire tourner Call of Duty 4 avec une résolution convenable. Après il faut aussi savoir que c'est un ordinateur qui ne chauffe pas énormemant en tout cas bien moins que les derniers MBP mais les ventilo du MBA ce déclanchent très rapidement. Après il y a un autre détail c'est qu'il faut laisser 10go libre sur le disque pour avoir de bonnes perf.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

salut

qd tu dis que les ventilos se declenchent rapidement c'est dans quelles situations?

merci


----------



## Viablub (12 Décembre 2008)

c'est assez bizarre, ils vont se déclancher sur une simple vidéo en flash
mais ils vont se déclancher seulement après 1h d'utilisation sur photoshop...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

donc content de ton MBA?


t'as le 80 go en DD 4200 ?


----------



## Viablub (12 Décembre 2008)

oui très content de mon mba oui le 80gig en 4200rpm


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

ok merci pour ta reponse

d'autres avis sont bienvenus


----------



## desertea (13 Décembre 2008)

bananiaaa a dit:


> salut
> 
> qd tu dis que les ventilos se declenchent rapidement c'est dans quelles situations?
> 
> merci



Je suis très content de mon MBA, bientôt un an de bons et loyaux services !! 
Pour les ventilos, par exemple 20 minutes de iChat et ils font leur apparition !! 

Mais bon, rien de bien méchant !


----------



## UnAm (28 Décembre 2008)

J'voudrais pas paraître pour un crétin 
mais avec la dernière révision en 1.8 Ghz, SSD ou pas... le MBA peut être considéré comme une machine "principale" (en tous vachement proche du Macbook, mis à part les ports et le lecteur DVD... ainsi que 200 Mhz).
Pour quelqu'un qui n'utilise pas son lecteur, qui fait que du surf/mail/bureautique... ça roule non?


----------



## lz700 (30 Décembre 2008)

Ça roule très bien oui, malgré toutes les critiques qu'on entend partout comme quoi ce n'est qu'une machine secondaire, moi j'ai toujours utilisé mon mba 1ère génération DD 80go en tant que machine principale et c'est tout à fait suffisant pour juste surf/musique/photo/bureautique et j'ai acheté le superdrive externe et finalement je ne l'utilise quasi jamais

Le disque dur est parfois un peu lent mais vraiment pas exagéré, c'est pas le truc super dérangeant qui empêche de travailler correctement, c'est par exemple des fichiers qui mettent quelques secondes a s'afficher quand tu veux les voir 5 sec après le démarrage. Une fois que l'ordi est démarré depuis une minute, il a tout trouvé et tu ne ressens plus aucune lenteur.

Niveau ventilos, je trouve que ca reste raisonnable, encore une fois c'est pas dérangeant et sur la 2ème génération avec la carte graphique ca devrait même aller mieux


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

bon, le MBA rev B est desormais dispo sous 24h, je vais pouvoir revendre mon MBP et me l'acheter


----------



## adrenergique (14 Janvier 2009)

C'est du flux tendu encore chez apple pour les MBA:

Commandé hier soir (13/01), envoyé ce matin.

La facture me révèle que mon MBA a été fabriqué entre le 5 et le 10 janvier!

Je précise qu'il a été fabriqué à Shanghaï et qu'il est parti ce matin des pays bas: il y est pas resté longtemps!


----------



## desertea (22 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous,

Juste pour poster un petit Feedback. Mon MBA fête sa première année !!! 

Que dire de plus ? Si c'était à refaire je le ferai sans hésitation. Mon MBA n'a pas "bronché" dans son apparence. sa finition exemplaire est comme au premier jour. (je ne regrette pas mon ex MB blanc et ses fissures)

Transporter cette machine est un vrai bonheur et mon MBA emballe toujours autant les filles !! (c'est important non ? !!  )

Il n'est pas parfait, pour ma part, je lui trouve deux défauts (les plus flagrants pour moi) 
La batterie, l'autonomie est pas top, une heure de plus aurait été super. Et les ventilos qui ont une tendance à s'emporter un peu trop vite à mon goût.

Pour le reste que du bonheur. 

Pour finir un petit point sur l'état actuel de ma batterie : comme vous pouvez le voir elle se porte plutôt bien après plus de 350 cycles !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

C'est le modèle à disque dur que tu as ?
Personnellement je prendrai si tout va bien le MBA en Avril pour remplacer mon MB blanc de deux ans.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Janvier 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> ...
> Et les ventilos qui ont une tendance à s'emporter un peu trop vite à mon goût.
> ...
> Pour finir un petit point sur l'état actuel de ma batterie : comme vous pouvez le voir elle se porte plutôt bien après plus de 350 cycles !!!





Excellente nouvelle pour la batterie, c'était un peu une de mes préoccupations...

Pour les ventilateurs, maintenant que j'ai lu pas mal sur le MBA, il semble que les premiers modèles produits souffrent plus de ce problème que les derniers. Le mien est une fin de série (acheté en janvoer 2008) et il est vraiment silencieux. Il faut vraiment le solliciter fortement pendant un certains temps pour l'entendre. Après, la vitesse baisse rapidement mais à 6000 rpm, c'est vraiment désagréable. 

Vraiment un portable très attachant. :love:


----------



## desertea (22 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est le modèle à disque dur que tu as ?
> Personnellement je prendrai si tout va bien le MBA en Avril pour remplacer mon MB blanc de deux ans.



Oui je te confirme le modèle d'entrée de gamme de l'époque !!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Janvier 2009)

J'aurais question pour les utilisateurs de Rev A, j'ai une rev B et l'ordi met un temps de dingue pour se charger si je l'utilise en même temps. Vous aviez déjà ce problème ou c'est nouveau? 
Parfois en fonction de l'activité, j'ai l'impression que le chargeur est tout juste assez puissant pour fournir à l'appareil de quoi s'alimenter sans pomper dans la batterie. L'indicateur de charge monte tout le temps, mais c'est vraiment lent.  

J'ai un chargeur de Mbp, je sais que quand je l'utilisais sur un Macbook normal, le macbook avait une moins bonne autonomie qu'avec son chargeur... J'hésitais à acheter un rechargeur Macbook pour voir si il y a du mieux, mais le magsafe est un peu trop grand, peu pratique. (ca passe mais pas stable. )


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Janvier 2009)

Oui, il met bien 4 heures pour se recharger (rev A). J'ai même l'impression que c'est plus de 4 heures quand je l'utilise de manière plus importante. Je me demande dans quelle mesure ce n'est pas fait "exprès". Certains disent qu'une charge lente est préférable... En tout cas, c'est un défaut  du MBA. Pour moi, c'est même LE défaut du MBA.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui, il met bien 4 heures pour se recharger (rev A). J'ai même l'impression que c'est plus de 4 heures quand je l'utilise de manière plus importante. Je me demande dans quelle mesure ce n'est pas fait "exprès". Certains disent qu'une charge lente est préférable... En tout cas, c'est un défaut  du MBA. Pour moi, c'est même LE défaut du MBA.


Sur mon Rev B je suis bien au dessus des 4h pour une recharge complète si je l'utilise en même temps. Je crois que 4h c'est le temps pour une recharge normal, ordi éteind. Selon l'activité je ne sais même pas si c'est faisable de le recharger pendant qu'on l'utilise... J'ai fais un test, j'avais des DvD à numériser, au lieu d'utiliser mon Macbook Pro, je l'ai fais avec le Air. A 20h20 j'étais à 30% de charge, à 1h00 du matin, je suis à 81%. :mouais: 
Si on recharge un Macbook avec une recharge de Macbook Pro (20w plus puissante), sa batterie tient moins longtemps... Mais là si la batterie du Macbook Air a besoin de se recharger à ce rythme là pour être capable de performances aussi modeste (3h30 max en usage "normal" bureautique, wifi etcetc), ça me laisse sans voix.  
Quelqu'un s'y connait suffisament en batterie pour me confirmer qu'en fonction de la puissance de la charge (85W pour les mbp je crois / 65mbw), l'autonomie finale peut varier? Je suis halluciné de voir des mbp 17pouces avec 8h d'autonomie alors qu'on sait tous qu'ils sont intransportable, et de voir les mba, l'ordi mobilité ultime, se trainer péniblement au dessus de 3h.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

impression ou pas, j'ai passe un peu de temps hier sur le rev B dans un apple corner a la fnac

les charnieres semblent plus solides que celles du rev A qui etaient tres molles

mais si ca se trouve, ca va se ramollir avec le temps



tiens, petit detail marrant, je voulais comparer des tarifs sur le net, sur les macs, l'internet etait accessible, mais tous les sites concurrents de la fnac etaient bloques


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Si on recharge un Macbook avec une recharge de Macbook Pro (20w plus puissante), sa batterie tient moins longtemps...



quoi ?

tu as recharge ton MBA avec le chargeur du MBP ?

y a t-il un risque a faire cela ?

au boulot, j'avais un dell et un dock, chacun avait un chargeur different, meme prise mais puissance differente, on m'a bien precise de ne jamais brancher directement le chargeur du dock sur le dell (plus puissant) a cause d'un risque d'endommager l'ordi

quelqu'un peut il m'eclairer en plus de la question d'atlante?

merci


----------



## adrenergique (25 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> quoi ?
> 
> tu as recharge ton MBA avec le chargeur du MBP ?
> 
> ...



Je pense pas qu'il y ait de risque mais apple le déconseille dans ses modes d'emplois et dans ses pages sur les batteries.

Vu qu'il n'y a aucun avantage apparemment, j'essaierai pas


----------



## desertea (25 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> impression ou pas, j'ai passe un peu de temps hier sur le rev B dans un apple corner a la fnac
> 
> les charnieres semblent plus solides que celles du rev A qui etaient tres molles
> 
> ...




Les charnières de mon MBA sont en pleines formes !!! 

Une année d'utilisation avec de multiples ouvertures et fermetures par jour et rien à déclarer !!! 
Ouvert en position normale, je peux le retourner et l'écran ne bouge pas !!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> quoi ?
> 
> tu as recharge ton MBA avec le chargeur du MBP ?
> 
> ...


Bien le risque est de bouziller l'autonomie de ta batterie apparemment, mais une ou deux fois c'est sans conséquences. Ceci dit j'admet que je suis un peu inconscient pour essayer ce genre de truc en premier.


----------



## albert13 (26 Janvier 2009)

je viens d'acquérir un MB Air ya une semaine et voici mes impressions :

1/ oui je confirme que la charge à 100% quand on démarre de 0% est située facilement aux alentours de 8H...
c'est vrai que c'est plus court à partir de 40% ou 50% de charge, cela peut 3 ou 4 h
mais ce n'est pas rédhibitoire faut simplement le prévoir et recharger la nuit

2/ je suis surpris et un peu déçu j'avoue de la vitesse du SSD, je n'ai pas voulu d'un DD à 4200T car je pensai qu'avec un SSD ce serait supersonique ;-) et ben non ! ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'attendais... si je me laissai aller je dirai que c'est même lent pour ouvrir une photo de 3Mo avec iphoto ce n'est pas instantané comme on pourrait s'y attendre etc...
c'est vrai que ce qui impressionnant c'est le SILENCE, çà compense un peu la déception ;-)
mais qd même, je ne sais pas si Apple fera une maj interne pour accélérer çà ce serait super...
je ne vous dit même pas qd vous essayez de faire 2 choses à la fois iphoto avec un fichier lourd en openoffice et copier un fichier de 3 ou 4 Mo... c'est chacun son tour faut pas être pressé ;-)
j'ai lu que cette lenteur était peut etre dûe au fait que le SSD n'a pas de cache donc difficile qd on le bouscule ;-)
faut faire avec

3/ point positif LA BEAUTE de cet engin !!!!!! je pense que c'est une sinon la plus pièce Apple produite depuis le Lisa ;-))) c'est BEAU à loeil et au toucher et c'est VRAIMENT léger il porte bien son NOM !!!

4/ le clavier éclairé une merveille de pratique comme je n'en ai jamais eu, je trouve cela vraiment TOP !

5/ dommage que l'on puisse pas upgrader la mémoire vive car 4Go cela aurait top de chez top !

6/ batterie non interchangeable à part passer par un revendeur pas top mais on le sait avant d'acheter donc... c'est comme l'iphone ;-)

conclusion : vraiment si on veut se faire plaisir c'est la machine qu'il faut avoir de chez apple, malgré les quelques inconvénients, c'est plutôt du bonheur 

QUESTIONS TOUTEFOIS /

1/ si quelqu'un peu m'expliquer clairement et facilement, comment économiser le nombre de cycles pour que ma batterie reste au top, ce serait sympa. Et par un exemple concret ce serait top.
Je suis aller sur la page de apple et pas super compris le fait qu'il faille le recharger plusieurs fois et qu'il ne bouffe qu'un seul cycle... pour çà faut pas le laisser aller jusqu'a 0% il faut le recharger souvent par petite touche etc... merci pour éclaircissements

2/ ya  t'il qqchose à faire pour améliorer la vitesse de mon SSD ? on ne sait jamais je pose la question

@micalement


----------



## desertea (26 Janvier 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Juste pour poster un petit Feedback. Mon MBA fête sa première année !!!
> 
> ...



Comme tu peux le voir ma batterie à plutôt la forme. Un an et plus de 350 cycles !! et une santé de 92%.
J'utilise mon MBA tous les jours, et comme son autonomie ne dure pas la journée entière il est souvent branché !!
Il reste branché toutes les nuits. Je le débranche le matin lors de la première utilisation. Plus tard dans la journée, quand il reste peu de batterie je le rebranche tout en continuant à l'utiliser. Il m'arrive de le rebrancher alors qu'il a encore 50%. Je ne l'éteint quasiment jamais. Un reboot lors des mises à jours tout au plus. De temps en temps (1 ou 2 mois), je le décharge complètement (jusqu'à ce que l'ordi s'éteigne), puis suivi d'une recharge complète. 

Mais pour tout dire, je ne me préoccupe pas de la batterie. Je l'utilise comme je l'entends.


----------



## adrenergique (26 Janvier 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Comme tu peux le voir ma batterie à plutôt la forme. Un an et plus de 350 cycles !! et une santé de 92%.
> J'utilise mon MBA tous les jours, et comme son autonomie ne dure pas la journée entière il est souvent branché !!
> Il reste branché toutes les nuits. Je le débranche le matin lors de la première utilisation. Plus tard dans la journée, quand il reste peu de batterie je le rebranche tout en continuant à l'utiliser. Il m'arrive de le rebrancher alors qu'il a encore 50%. Je ne l'éteint quasiment jamais. Un reboot lors des mises à jours tout au plus. De temps en temps (1 ou 2 mois), je le décharge complètement (jusqu'à ce que l'ordi s'éteigne), puis suivi d'une recharge complète.
> 
> Mais pour tout dire, je ne me préoccupe pas de la batterie. Je l'utilise comme je l'entends.



Belle démonstration que la prise de tête batterie ne sert à rien. Je vais suivre ton exemple desertea


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

J'ai comme l'impression qu'avec l'Air Apple a créé mon portable idéal (alors qu'ils s'en foutent éperdument de moi)

- Beau, léger, fin etc
- 13" est un écran idéal pour moi, je le sais grâce au MacBook que j'ai actuellement
- Le Superdrive je ne l'utilise que pour graver des DVD pour mon père c'est à dire 4/5 fois par an et pour réinstaller  Leopard (jamais)
- Le seul port usb pour moi n'est pas un défaut je ne branche jamais deux objets usb en même temps et de fait je n'en ai pas beaucoup, l'iPod et le graveur externe.
- Pas de port firewire mais j'ai rien en firewire
- Le port ethernet manquant peut être un défaut mais j'achèterai sans doute l'adapteur (on ne sait jamais)

Voilà j'ai hâte de pouvoir me procurer la bête, je l'ai vu en vrai une seule fois et de loin et il était absolument superbe.
J'ai un peu l'impression qu'en prenant ce portable je vais revivre l'expérience que j'ai vécu avec mon ancien PowerBook G4 12" qui était de loin mon ordinateur préféré.

Ahh le retour à l'aluminium, fini le plastic !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

c'est vrai que le rev B est super rapide au demarrage mais qu'ensuite le SSD n'apporte pas un gain fulgurant

j'ai pu tester les 2 a la fnac ce weekend, je pense m'orienter vers un rev B a disque dur


----------



## adrenergique (27 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> c'est vrai que le rev B est super rapide au demarrage mais qu'ensuite le SSD n'apporte pas un gain fulgurant
> 
> j'ai pu tester les 2 a la fnac ce weekend, je pense m'orienter vers un rev B a disque dur



Franchement j'ai un rev B avec hdd et je ne note pas de ralentissements notables (biensur en utilisation "adaptée").

Vu la différence de prix, je n'ai de toute manière pas hésité une seconde.


----------



## desertea (27 Janvier 2009)

J'avais fait le même constat il y a un an !! L'écart était "énorme" et le gain limité.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai comme l'impression qu'avec l'Air Apple a créé mon portable idéal (alors qu'ils s'en foutent éperdument de moi)
> 
> - Beau, léger, fin etc
> - 13" est un écran idéal pour moi, je le sais grâce au MacBook que j'ai actuellement
> ...



Si tu as un réseau wifi en 802.11n, tu peux laisser tomber l'adaptateur USB/Ehternet. Sauf si tu transfères énormément de données régulièrement... J'aime beaucoup mon MacBook Air. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Je n'ai pas cette chance, je pensais plus à l'utilisation de l'ethernet pour certains endroits où il n'y a pas de wifi (sisi ça existe ).


----------



## adrenergique (28 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je n'ai pas cette chance, je pensais plus à l'utilisation de l'ethernet pour certains endroits où il n'y a pas de wifi (sisi ça existe ).



Je confirme, dans pas mal d'hôtel notamment j'ai besoin de l'ethernet :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

achetes une cle 3G, ca te reviendra moins cher si tu voyages


----------



## adrenergique (28 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> achetes une cle 3G, ca te reviendra moins cher si tu voyages



Mois cher que l'adaptateur ethernet??? :mouais:

Surtout que l'ethernet à l'hotel est svt gratuit d'usage alors qu'à l'étranger tu raques un max pour te connecter au réseau3G quand il existe (pas la cas partout)...

+ le fait que la clé 3G il faut l'acheter (en plus de l'abonnement) et qu'elle coûte souvent le prix de l'adaptateur ethernet au minimum...

La honnêtement je ne partage pas du tout ton avis


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

pardon

en effet, si c'est gratuit, oui, l'ethernet vaut le coup

je pensais que tu disais que le wifi etait pas dispo mais que tu te connectes par du ethernet "payant"

ca m'arrive de temps en temps, l'internet est payant, mais une fois l'acces paye, on peut y acceder en wifi ou en ethernet quand y a la prise dans la chambre


----------



## adrenergique (28 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> pardon
> 
> en effet, si c'est gratuit, oui, l'ethernet vaut le coup
> 
> ...



Tout s'explique alors    Désolé pour ce quiproquo


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

en tout cas ce qui est chiant, c'est qu'une fois l'adaptateur branche, ca bouffe le port usb

ou alors faut toujours emmener un hub avec son transfo

le MBA est minuscule mais tous les accessoires prennent beaucoup de place


----------



## adrenergique (28 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> en tout cas ce qui est chiant, c'est qu'une fois l'adaptateur branche, ca bouffe le port usb
> 
> ou alors faut toujours emmener un hub avec son transfo
> 
> le MBA est minuscule mais tous les accessoires prennent beaucoup de place



C'est pas faux mais bon vu ce que je le sers des periph usb en déplacement....
Seulement pour vider mon reflex mais dans ce cas pas besoin d'internet en même temps...


----------



## CBi (28 Janvier 2009)

J'ai acheté l'adaptateur USB Ethernet aussi en pensant au cas des hôtels qui n'ont pas de Wifi, et finalement je me dis que j'aurais mieux fait d'acheter un Airport Express... 
Le seul avantage de l'adaptateur USB Ethernet est qu'il est compact. L'idéal serait qu'Apple propose un appareil mixte qui fasse à la fois chargeur et borne Airport Express...


----------



## adrenergique (28 Janvier 2009)

CBi a dit:


> J'ai acheté l'adaptateur USB Ethernet aussi en pensant au cas des hôtels qui n'ont pas de Wifi, et finalement je me dis que j'aurais mieux fait d'acheter un Airport Express...
> Le seul avantage de l'adaptateur USB Ethernet est qu'il est compact. L'idéal serait qu'Apple propose un appareil mixte qui fasse à la fois chargeur et borne Airport Express...



Et la marmotte....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

CBi a dit:


> J'ai acheté l'adaptateur USB Ethernet aussi en pensant au cas des hôtels qui n'ont pas de Wifi, et finalement je me dis que j'aurais mieux fait d'acheter un Airport Express...
> Le seul avantage de l'adaptateur USB Ethernet est qu'il est compact. L'idéal serait qu'Apple propose un appareil mixte qui fasse à la fois chargeur et borne Airport Express...




le MBA a le wifi tu sais ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Janvier 2009)

L'adaptateur USB-ethernet est complètement indispensable pour moi. Je ne peux pas me connecter de ma chambre par Wifi (politique de tous les campus de la planète: pas de wifi), je ne peux pas non plus quand je vais à l'hôtel, et la solution de la clé 3g pour voyager est à mourir de rire quand on connait le prix du ko en rooming.   Désolé fallait que ce soit dit.  Si j'utilise mon iPhone pour aller une demie heure sur internet quand je suis en France, je tappe dans les 80&#8364; je pense sur la facture. Avec un ordinateur en 3g je détruirais mon compte en banque.

J'ai le SSD, je n'ai pas vraiment remarquer de gains en rapidité à part pour sortir de veille ou du mode deepsleep (qui devient au passage *indispensable* vue la faible autonomie de la batterie), mais par contre je le trouve assez silencieux.  En revanche j'ai été épaté par son processeur 1,83ghz, il encode un peu plus vite (minimum même vitesse) que mon Mbp 2,4ghz santa rosa.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> L'adaptateur USB-ethernet est complètement indispensable pour moi. Je ne peux pas me connecter de ma chambre par Wifi (politique de tous les campus de la planète: pas de wifi), je ne peux pas non plus quand je vais à l'hôtel, et la solution de la clé 3g pour voyager est à mourir de rire quand on connait le prix du ko en rooming.   Désolé fallait que ce soit dit.



ca depend chez qui tu prends la cle et dans quel pays tu vas

quand c'est trop cher, je prends pas le roaming, je prends une puce locale


----------



## CBi (28 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> le MBA a le wifi tu sais ?



Tu n'as pas compris le sens de ma demande = on peut utiliser une Airport Express comme "tête de pont".

Si tu es dans un hôtel sans Wifi (par exemple) tu peux utiliser l'adaptateur USB Ethernet, mais alors tu as un fil à la patte. Avec une borne Express, tu branches ta borne sur Ethernet, et tu crées ton propre réseau Wifi sur lequel tu peux connecter librement ton MBA.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

ouais, sauf si tu as une deluxe ou plus grand, la distance entre le lit et la prise ethernet est largement suffisante pour le cable reseau (bien sur faut pas emmener un cable de 30 cm), pas besoin d'avoir son propre wifi dans la chambre


sauf si tu emmenes ton mac aux toilettes


----------



## adrenergique (29 Janvier 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> ouais, sauf si tu as une deluxe ou plus grand, la distance entre le lit et la prise ethernet est largement suffisante pour le cable reseau (bien sur faut pas emmener un cable de 30 cm), pas besoin d'avoir son propre wifi dans la chambre
> 
> 
> sauf si tu emmenes ton mac aux toilettes



Mais c'est une épidémie le mac aux chiottes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

quoi ? y en a qui le font ???


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Janvier 2009)

J'ai laissé un netbook dans la salle de bain. Il est en face des chiottes et installé pour mater un film depuis la baignoire. Le MBA aux chiottes, je n'ai pas été jusque là... Mais pour les films avec la télécommande.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

ah ok

moi j'ai un ecran etanche relie en sans fil a un lecteur dvd dans la chambre

a part ca et le rasoir electrique, aucun autre appareil electrique dans la salle de bains

l'ecran est concu pour ca


----------



## patricepnc (1 Février 2009)

bonsoir a tout le monde.
j'ai un mba depuis maitenant un an, satisfait a part ce p... de ventilateur ! 

Sinon, je viens dacheter le mbp de 15, je me rends compte que sur le meme reseau wifi l'access de mon mba est beaucoup plus lent ! ce qui me parait bizarre tout de meme ! enfin, en comparant, l'ecran du mba est un peu jaune.. je ne sais pas si le lcd jaunit avec le temps ou si la dalle du mbp est simplement plus blanche. merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Février 2009)

patricepnc a dit:


> bonsoir a tout le monde.
> j'ai un mba depuis maitenant un an, satisfait a part ce p... de ventilateur !
> 
> Sinon, je viens dacheter le mbp de 15, je me rends compte que sur le meme reseau wifi l'access de mon mba est beaucoup plus lent ! ce qui me parait bizarre tout de meme ! enfin, en comparant, l'ecran du mba est un peu jaune.. je ne sais pas si le lcd jaunit avec le temps ou si la dalle du mbp est simplement plus blanche. merci


 

Pour les dalles, il y a des constructeurs différents donc des rendus différents...


----------



## oomu (11 Février 2009)

vous pouvez étalonner votre écran (dans les préférences systèmes -> moniteurs) pour affiner les couleurs différemment.  Mais dans l'absolu, c'est normal et naturel. certains écrans sont plus chauds (jaune) d'autres plus froids (bleus) et les gens apprécient l'un ou l'autre.  

Généralement, on a tendance a préférer des couleurs chaudes même si cela fait moins réaliste et naturel comme image.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

patricepnc a dit:


> bonsoir a tout le monde.
> j'ai un mba depuis maitenant un an, satisfait a part ce p... de ventilateur !
> 
> Sinon, je viens dacheter le mbp de 15, je me rends compte que sur le meme reseau wifi l'access de mon mba est beaucoup plus lent ! ce qui me parait bizarre tout de meme ! enfin, en comparant, l'ecran du mba est un peu jaune.. je ne sais pas si le lcd jaunit avec le temps ou si la dalle du mbp est simplement plus blanche. merci




sur le rev B ca se declenche beaucoup moins que sur le rev A


----------



## CBi (11 Février 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> ouais, sauf si tu as une deluxe ou plus grand, la distance entre le lit et la prise ethernet est largement suffisante pour le cable reseau (bien sur faut pas emmener un cable de 30 cm), pas besoin d'avoir son propre wifi dans la chambre



Dans les hôtels que je fréquente (certes pas Formule 1, mais pas une suite au Ritz non plus), la prise Ethernet est souvent sur le mur qui fait face au lit, i.e. à 3-4 mètres... :mouais: Ça fait quand même un gros cable Ethernet, sauf à choisir un cable éthernet slimline. 

Et même dans ce cas, difficile d'éviter quand on est installé sur son lit, avec un cable un peu juste, qu'une traction s'exerce sur la prise USB, ce qui est peut-être à éviter..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

oui c'est ce que je disais, faut pas emmener un cable de 30 cm

si tu as bien lu ma reponse


----------



## pumauer (15 Février 2009)

Bon, pas mal tous ces renseignements, ça peut aider à prendre une décision, même si j'hésite encore...J'aurai donc quelques questions...
Personnellement je voudrais savoir s'il est avantageux d'acheter la version 1 du mba plutôt que le dernier qui vient de sortir, le prix n'étant pas tout à fait le même (les perfs non plus, apparement...Ce serait pour un usage essentiellement bureautique.
D'autre part, je m'interroge pas mal sur l'autonomie, vu qu'il y a des témoignages très différents! Dans mon utilisation bureautique, c'est surtout de la consultation de documents, de fichiers pdf, etc, un peu de traitement de texte, avec luminosité assez forte, on va dire au moins 12 sur 16).
J'ai un Powerbook 12" et en Wifi, Safari avec lecture de quelques videos en ligne + Mail, avec luminosité forte (16/16), j'atteins 2h. Ce serait tout de même bête d'acheter un mpa qui ne fait pas mieux que ça...
J'attends vos précieux conseils...


----------



## desertea (15 Février 2009)

Avec le rétro éclairage assez fort et le wifi, tu n'iras pas beaucoup au-de-là de 2H !! 
Mais bon mon MBA à plus de 380 cycles avec la batterie d'origine alors c'est peut être un peu normal. Allez, disons 3 heures ... 

J'ai un MBA de première génération (avec DD), et l'autonomie n'est pas sont fort.
Sinon pour faire de la bureautique la version 1 suffit. Après il est évident que ce n'est pas une foudre de guerre !!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Si t'as les moyens, prends quand même la deuxième révision.
Il y a tellement d'avantages que j'ai explicité sur un sujet en dessous.


----------



## pumauer (15 Février 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Bon, depuis j'ai un peu réfléchi...
Concernant l'autonomie, on va dire que le problème est en fait réglé, vu qu'il serait utilisé essentiellement en environnement professionnel, avec prise de courant pas loin. Quelle que soit la machine, il y aurait de toute façon un problème d'autonomie pour une utilisation du matin au soir! 
Je pourrais acheter la dernière version du mba, mais vu qu'il n'aura qu'une utilisation bureautique, ça devrait largement suffire, en effet.  En fait son utilisation serait restreinte à une sorte de méga porte-documents, pour en finir avec le papier et pour éviter de porter une machine de deux kilos. C'est sûr que ça fait un peu cher pour le remplacement du papier et pour avoir 700 grammes en moins sur l'épaule...Je ne sais pas si le jeu en vaut la chandelle, en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

j'adore Apple

ils viennent de me remplacer mon MBA

super reactif
le remplacant est parti exactement le jour ou je les ai appele


ils ont pas attendu que l'ancien soit reparti

le nouveau est nickel :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Je suis content pour toi ma banane .


----------



## desertea (17 Février 2009)

Cool effectivement !!!!! 

Apple assure sur ce coup là !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis content pour toi ma banane .




euhhhh on se calme s'il te plait, pas de familiarite please  



bonne soiree bisous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Question est-ce normal que le clavier me parait doux par rapport à celui du MacBook blanc, j'entends ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

moi je dirai plus dures et plus reactives

je prefere

et d'ailleurs apres avoir eu MB, MBP et maintenant MBA, il faut dire que ce clavier m'avait manque

je ne me suis jamais au clavier du MBP

sinon au bout d'1 mois d'utilisation, au dela de l'absence d'un 2e USB (que je comblerai pas un adaptateur belkin), ce que je reproche au MBA c'est son HP mono

le son etait vraiment bon sur le MBP, repasser a du mono ca m'a fait un choc

surtout que le HP est mal place

franchement pour le prix, ils auraient pu mettre du stereo, quitte a reduire la puissance


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Moi je trouve que ça va mais je mets le son presque à fond .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2009)

C'est vrai que le mono, c'est d'une autre époque... C'est chiant quand même. Je crois que c'est encore ce qui me gène le plus.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Il délivre un son correct je trouve pour de la musique un peu énergique (moi le rap) ou écouter des courts extraits mais je suis pas un audiophile donc je m'en fiche.

Sinon pour les films je le regarde sur ma télévision de 107 c'est quand même plus agréable.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

enfin bon, sur une becane a 1800 euros, avoir du son mono, c'est n'importe quoi...


----------



## rizoto (24 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> enfin bon, sur une becane a 1800 euros, avoir du son mono, c'est n'importe quoi...



C'est pas qu'une question de prix mais de place. qui dit sterero, dit 2 HP... 

sur le MBP, il y a aussi la place pour un petit subwoofer. 

De toute maniere, un portable, c'est pas fait pour ecouter de la musique ! Si vous branchez le MBA sur un ampli, vous avez aussi du son mono?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> De toute maniere, un portable, c'est pas fait pour ecouter de la musique !




avec ce genre de raisonnement, on peut aller tres loin pour justifier des equipements de merde...


dans le meme genre: un portable c'est pas fait pour regarder un film, un portable c'est pas fait pour jouer, etc etc

le son mono ca appartient a un autre temps

du stereo sur le MBA c'etait possible, apple n'a pas cru bon de leur faire


----------



## rizoto (24 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> avec ce genre de raisonnement, on peut aller tres loin pour justifier des equipements de merde...
> 
> 
> dans le meme genre: un portable c'est pas fait pour regarder un film, un portable c'est pas fait pour jouer, etc etc
> ...



Ce que je veux dire, c'est que Si tu veux du bon son, tu achetes l'equipement qui va bien...

Le MBA a ete concu pour des gens qui se deplacent beaucoup et pour être utiliser hors de chez soi (lieux publiques, salles de reunion, etc...) Par le genre d'endroit ou tu utilises tes enceintes. Le cahier des charges etait simple : Mobilite, legerete, faible encombrement...  une enceinte en plus, c'est du poid et du volume suplementaire. 

Un MBA avec plus de ports USB et la stereo, ca s'appelle un macbook ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Mets un bon casque et c'est bon quoi (en plus tu ennuieras pas tes voisins ).


----------



## pumauer (26 Mars 2009)

Juste une question comme ça : est-ce qu'on peut faire du montage video avec le MBA?


----------



## desertea (26 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Juste une question comme ça : est-ce qu'on peut faire du montage video avec le MBA?



A l'occasion pourquoi pas ??

Maintenant je pense que ce n'est pas dans ce type d'utilisation que le MBA sera le plus à l'aise !!!!!
Si le montage doit être une utilisation régulière je ne choisirai pas un MBA.


----------



## pumauer (26 Mars 2009)

desertea a dit:


> A l'occasion pourquoi pas ??
> 
> Maintenant je pense que ce n'est pas dans ce type d'utilisation que le MBA sera le plus à l'aise !!!!!
> Si le montage doit être une utilisation régulière je ne choisirai pas un MBA.



"Le plus à l'aise", c'est-à-dire? ça va ramer, je suppose...
L'utilisation en question : à peu près 5 montages par an, entre le mois de mars et de juin.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Ça va être plus lent que sur les autres portables mais c'est jouable .


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

j'ai une touche (ctrl) qui fait un bruit bizarre comme un ressort cassé)

ca l'a deja fait a qqn ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Pas à moi mais certaines touches sont pas droites, pareil chez vous ?


----------



## pumauer (31 Mars 2009)

La question a sans doute déjà été posée, mais, toujours intéressé par cette machine, ça me taraude...Vaut-il prendre un HDD ou  un SSD? (je parle de la première version du MBA, qui devrait théoriquement me suffire).


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Pour la première version du SSD bien sûr.
La seconde c'est mieux aussi mais en passant au SATA ça change quand même pas mal.


----------



## pumauer (31 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour la première version du SSD bien sûr.
> La seconde c'est mieux aussi mais en passant au SATA ça change quand même pas mal.




Pourtant j'ai entendu dire que la différence entre HDD et SDD n'était pas flagrante...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Sur les nouvelles versions pas trop mais en PATA c'était vraiment lent.
Le SSD est quand même bien pour le boot et le lancement d'applications mais c'est trop cher.


----------



## pumauer (31 Mars 2009)

Ok, merci...


----------



## pumauer (1 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sur les nouvelles versions pas trop mais en PATA c'était vraiment lent.
> Le SSD est quand même bien pour le boot et le lancement d'applications mais c'est trop cher.



Bon. Donc il vaut mieux acheter un ancien en SSD, si j'ai bien compris, même si les nouveaux, HDD ou SSD, sont de toute façon plus rapides...
"C'était vraiment lent"...C'est aussi catastrophique que cela? 

Mon usage sera : beaucoup de bureautique (Open Office, lecture de fichiers pdf...), Internet bien sûr, musique en ligne (Deezer, Spotify), parfois Zatoo, et Mail.
Evidemment il peut arriver que je fasse tout ça en même temps, notamment quand je suis chez moi (sauf télé et musique ensemble).
Un ancien SSD ferait-il l'affaire dans ces conditions?

Autre question : peut-on brancher le nouveau MBA sur un écran autre que le nouveau Cinema Display d'Apple? (je pense que oui, mais je préfère demander une confirmation).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Oui tu peux le brancher sur un autre écran bien sûr .


----------



## dhalxav (2 Avril 2009)

Je souhaite faire un peu de sono avec mon MBA avec le logiciel Virtual DJ, pouvez vous me confirmer que la sortie son est bien en stéréo et de bonne facture quand vous branchez votre MBA sur une chaine hifi ou un systeme son par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Oui je te le confirme !


----------



## desertea (2 Avril 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Bon. Donc il vaut mieux acheter un ancien en SSD, si j'ai bien compris, même si les nouveaux, HDD ou SSD, sont de toute façon plus rapides...
> "C'était vraiment lent"...C'est aussi catastrophique que cela?
> 
> Mon usage sera : beaucoup de bureautique (Open Office, lecture de fichiers pdf...), Internet bien sûr, musique en ligne (Deezer, Spotify), parfois Zatoo, et Mail.
> ...



Si tu fais tout en même temps les ventilos vont bien ronronner !!!! 
Après HD ou SSD à part lors du lacement de ces applis, à l'utilisation tu ne verras pas grand chose !!


----------



## pumauer (2 Avril 2009)

desertea a dit:


> Si tu fais tout en même temps les ventilos vont bien ronronner !!!!
> Après HD ou SSD à part lors du lacement de ces applis, à l'utilisation tu ne verras pas grand chose !!



Bon ben si ça va ventiler à ce point...


----------



## desertea (3 Avril 2009)

Les MBA sont très très fins !!! Et dès qu'on leur tire un peu dessus !! ils chauffent et ont du mal à dissiper, les ventilos sont là pour ça !! 

Je possède un MBA Rev1, et je peux te dire qu'il en faut pas beaucoup pour "énerver" la bête !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Sur la seconde version c'est un peu moins vrai mais c'est toujours les vidéos flash qui nous ennuie  et c'est pour tous les macs de toute manière.


----------



## desertea (3 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sur la seconde version c'est un peu moins vrai mais c'est toujours les vidéos flash qui nous ennuie  et c'est pour tous les macs de toute manière.



Effectivement, mais je n'ai pas encore excité mon MBPU avec Safari !!!! alors que faire décoller un MBA avec un site un peu chargé ce n'est pas difficile !!!


----------



## rom1972 (5 Mai 2009)

Après plusieurs années de lecture des forums MacGé, j'ai franchi le pas de l'inscription juste avant de me lancer dans l'achat d'un MacBook Air. 
Pour les plus expérimenté d'entre vous, la différence entre le 1,6 et 1,8 Ghz est-elle si flagrante ? 
Comme dit plus haut, il semblerait déjà que la différence entre HDD et SSD ne soit pas énorme, alors qu'en est-il pour le processeur ? Ces 0,2 Ghz de plus vont-ils me changer la vie pour de la bureautique et du surf sur le web ?

Merci à tous


----------



## xao85 (5 Mai 2009)

Non, la différence est peu flagrante mais la durée dans le temps d'un ordi avec un processeur un peu plus rapide est meilleure! (surtout quand on compte garder un ordi 4 ou 5 ans)


----------



## rom1972 (6 Mai 2009)

Arf... Sacré dilemme là


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (6 Mai 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Non, la différence est peu flagrante mais la durée dans le temps d'un ordi avec un processeur un peu plus rapide est meilleure! (surtout quand on compte garder un ordi 4 ou 5 ans)


Pas du tout d'accord. Les technologies informatiques deviennent obsolète par pallier, par l'introduction de nouvelles technologies qui ne sont pas conçu pour ton ordinateur, et donc un ordinateur 0,2ghz plus rapide qu'un autre ne connaitra jamais une plus longue durée de vie. Y'a qu'un vendeur d'informatique qui prétendra le contraire. 
Le seul critère qui doit influencer ton choix est donc basé sur tes besoins. As tu au quotidien besoin de ces 0,2ghz de plus, qui ne change pratiquement rien dans la plupart des applications? Si oui, alors prend le 1.8ghz. 

Mais le test est plutôt simple pour décrire comment fonctionne l'obsolescence des ordinateurs: Qu'elle est la différence aujourd'hui entre un possesseur d'iBook 1.5ghz et un autre avec le même iBook mais à 1.3ghz? 
La différence se voit seulement (et encore à peine à ce niveau là) dans l'utilisation quotidienne? Aucun des deux n'aura Snow Leopard en tout cas. Les vendeurs diront toujours qu'avec 0.2ghz de plus tu pourras garder ton ordinateur 2 ans de plus (haha), mais c'est vraiment pas le cas, surtout quand commme avec le MBA tu n'as à disposition qu'un seul modèle de carte graphique pour les deux gammes (1,6 et 1,8ghz), une Geforce 9400. L'obsolescence viendra aussi par elle, et par la carte mère, la RAM et plein d'autres choses bien plus importante que 0,2 ghz de plus. Si tu pouvait tout changer et pas seulement le processeur et ainsi monter en gamme, peut être que tu pourrais augmenter un peu la durée de vie des machines.. Mais encore ce serait très faible, jamais ça ne suffirait à tenir 4-5 ans. La plupart des gens renouvèlent leur ordinateur tous les 3 ans, et plus le temps passe plus ça devient dur de garder une machine au delà de cette limite, sans garantie.


----------



## pim (6 Mai 2009)

Ton analyse est très intéressante Atlante, tes arguments sont très pertinents !

Un processeur travaillant plus haut en fréquence permettra de gagner du temps sur des calculs utilisant le processeur à fond. Ce genre d'utilisation est facile à repérer : BOINC, encodage sous QuickTime ou handbrake... toutes opérations sur lesquelles on va gagner +16 % en temps. Donc le choix d'un tel processeur doit être dicté par ces besoins.

Autre point, un processeur de fréquence plus élevée consommera et chauffera plus lors de son utilisation - mais inversement, comme il sera plus rapidement au repos, ce qu'il aura consommé en plus lors de son utilisation à 100 % sera partiellement regagné lorsqu'il sera en veille (mode dans lequel il tourne à une fréquence plus faible en attendant du travail)...


----------



## desertea (8 Mai 2009)

Intel avec Apple se régale !!!!!

Overcloking impossible !! quelle merdasse !! sur un PC 0.2Mhz ça se gagne en 10 secondes sans souci !!!


----------



## pim (8 Mai 2009)

En même temps, le MacBook Air est vraiment une machine très particulière !   +0,2 GHz et tu brûle l'ensemble, car n'oublions pas par exemple que la batterie de nouvelle génération ne doit en aucun cas dépasser 55°C sous peine d'explosion - avec gestion de la charge cellule par cellule, comme sur le MacBook Pro 17".

Bref tout cela pour dire qu'Apple s'y entends en refroidissement et ventilation, et que le MacBook Air a été prévu uniquement pour tourner avec le dégagement thermique des processeurs qu'on lui connaît - réhausser cela c'est prendre de sacrés risques, non ?!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Mai 2009)

pim a dit:


> En même temps, le MacBook Air est vraiment une machine très particulière !   +0,2 GHz et tu brûle l'ensemble, car n'oublions pas par exemple que la batterie de nouvelle génération ne doit en aucun cas dépasser 55°C sous peine d'explosion - avec gestion de la charge cellule par cellule, comme sur le MacBook Pro 17".
> 
> Bref tout cela pour dire qu'Apple s'y entends en refroidissement et ventilation, et que le MacBook Air a été prévu uniquement pour tourner avec le dégagement thermique des processeurs qu'on lui connaît - réhausser cela c'est prendre de sacrés risques, non ?!


Si tu prend un DD SSD qui gère hyper mal le multi opérations (perf catastrophique si il y a lecture + écriture au même moment, ou bien simplement plusieurs opérations qui sollicite de le DD en même temps), que tu t'amuses à ripper des films tout en les visionnant et en transférant 10 gros fichier de  1 go chacun en même temps, là c'est plus du domaine du risque là, mais de la certitude... 
Le MBA n'est pas une machine à overcloker, elle fonctionne parfaitement bien, et 0.2ghz de différence, franchement on y voit que du feu. Entre le Macbook air first generation de mon père et le miens de deuxième, l'apport de puissance supplémentaire est complètement injustifié et je ne l'a ressent jamais Les deux ont été et sont toujours les modèles les plus haut dans les gammes d'Apple. . Le MacBook air n'est pas fait pour faire du traitement vidéo ou autre, et 0.2ghz de plus pour le grand public, ça a juste une valeur psychologique...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Votre aluminium s'effrite chez vous ou pas ?

Moi non à part un tout petit bout à 6 centimètres à la gauche de mon iSight.

J'ai mon MBA depuis bientôt 3 mois, ce n'est pas gênant c'est juste une question.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Juin 2009)

Non, pas de problème avec l'alu.


----------



## lz700 (6 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Votre aluminium s'effrite chez vous ou pas ?
> 
> Moi non à part un tout petit bout à 6 centimètres à la gauche de mon iSight.
> 
> J'ai mon MBA depuis bientôt 3 mois, ce n'est pas gênant c'est juste une question.



Même chose chez moi, quelques petits points a gauche a droite de l'isight mais c'est le seul endroit où j'ai remarqué ca. Si on n'est pas minutieux, on ne le remarque même pas donc c'est pas très gênant


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Le problème est que je le suis, j'ai mis une semaine à m'y habituer maintenant je n'y fais même plus attention.

Je prend bien soin de mon MBA je le nettoie au chiffon tous les 2/3 jours, je me demande quelle est la cause de cet effritement.


----------



## rizoto (6 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le problème est que je le suis, j'ai mis une semaine à m'y habituer maintenant je n'y fais même plus attention.
> 
> Je prend bien soin de mon MBA je le nettoie au chiffon tous les 2/3 jours, je me demande quelle est la cause de cet effritement.



Peut être un vice de fabrication... es tu sûr que ce soit de l'alu à cette endroit?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Certain ça fait une petite ligne noire verticale de quelques millimètres.

Edith : j'oubliais l'effritement a eu lieu environ trois semaines après réception de ma bécane, depuis plus rien.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Juin 2009)

Dans le même genre de question que celle de Corentin, est ce que les vis sous votre Macbook se dévissent et finissent par tomber? Le plus embêtant sont celle juste sous le trackpad, au fur et à mesure qu'elle prenne du jus le bouton de click perd en rigidité jusqu'à se déclancher en deux temps..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Personnellement moi non, tu le transportes beaucoup ?


----------



## Defcon (10 Juin 2009)

Salut,

Je suis toujours en déplacement et mon MBA me suit absolument partout. Je viens de vérifier et je n'ai aucun problème de ce type malgré les déplacements parfois un peu rude.


----------



## shenrone (16 Juin 2009)

Des chances que MAc Gé nous ponde un test de la dernière rev du Air?
J'aimerais savoir si l'autonomie à gagné comme sur les pro...


----------



## pim (16 Juin 2009)

Apple annonce 5h pour cette version 3, comme la version 1, au lieu des 4h30 de la version 2, donc normalement un progrès par rapport à la version 2 devrait être mesurable. Je pense que si progrès il y a, il est dû au changement de processeur Intel, car la batterie doit être la même.


----------



## shenrone (16 Juin 2009)

Justement l'écart de prix entre les deux modèles s'étant considérablement réduit j'aimerais bien avoir des feedback du nouveau modèle 2ghz.

Je sais aussi que les nouveau Mac Book pro 13 " ont un problème de bridage du Sata, est aussi le cas du Air?


----------



## medmed (16 Juin 2009)

Salut, 

pour moi l'écart de prix justifie l'achat du MBA 2,13Ghz, même si je considère que 300&#8364; de plus pour un disque SSD c'est un peu beaucoup (quoi qu'il a une plus grande capacité), globalement 1700&#8364; est un bon prix pour cette machine (comparée aux Rev précédentes).

En tout cas je compte l'acheter à ma prochaine paye


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Et moi je grogne un peu j'avais dit soit en avril soit en juin pour mon anniversaire :rateau:.

Mais je suis content de mon Mac, très content .


----------



## pim (16 Juin 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Je sais aussi que les nouveau Mac Book pro 13 " ont un problème de bridage du Sata, est aussi le cas du Air?



Ce problème de bridage du SATA est un bug, il sera très certainement réglé par Apple en moins de 10 jours, donc il ne faut pas en tenir compte dans son choix de machine !


----------



## rizoto (16 Juin 2009)

pim a dit:


> Ce problème de bridage du SATA est un bug, il sera très certainement réglé par Apple en moins de 10 jours, donc il ne faut pas en tenir compte dans son choix de machine !



T'en es sûr de ca?


----------



## pim (16 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> T'en es sûr de ca?



Bien-sûr que j'en suis sûr, sinon je n'en parlerais pas sur le forum !

En fait je suis Steve Jobs passant ses derniers jours de convalescence en France, et que c'est la raison pour laquelle je suis une source d'information totalement infaillible


----------



## medmed (17 Juin 2009)

pim a dit:


> Bien-sûr que j'en suis sûr, sinon je n'en parlerais pas sur le forum !
> 
> En fait je suis Steve Jobs passant ses derniers jours de convalescence en France, et que c'est la raison pour laquelle je suis une source d'information totalement infaillible



C'est ce que j'ai lu sur macbidouille aussi. Ils disent qu'à priori ce serait un bug et qu'avec un nouveau firmware Apple pourrait régler le problème.

Wait & See


----------



## shenrone (17 Juin 2009)

Mais ce bug affecte les nouveaux modèle de Mac Book Air?

Et celon vous à partir de quand pourra t on trouver les tests de ces nouveaux modèles?


----------



## pim (17 Juin 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Mais ce bug affecte les nouveaux modèle de Mac Book Air?
> 
> Et celon vous à partir de quand pourra t on trouver les tests de ces nouveaux modèles?



À priori, non, mais on ne sait pas, il faut attendre les retours des premiers acheteurs (sinon, c'est facile à vérifier si tu en trouve un en expo dans une boutique  )


----------



## sclicer (18 Juin 2009)

Dites j'ai un Imac de 2007(2,4ghz,24",2600pro) qui me convient bien, mais j'ai besoin de mobilité.
Je pensais partir  sur une base MBP +écran externe. Mais je suis passé sur ce fil et depuis j'ai une envie de garder mon imac et de prendre un petit mba.

C'est quasiment pour du déplacement journalier quotidien. D'où la question du poids. Pour faire en gros toute la suite bureautique + keynote + safari+ itunes mais jamais 2-3 programmes en même temps. Vieilles habitude du papier/craillon et du boullier 

Là où je bloque c'est que j'aimerais faire tourner Aperture ou Lightroom et/ou photoshop/illustrator à l'occasion.
C'est mieux de travailler avec sur mon imac. mais ça me perettrait de fire la vidange + retouche basique dans le train, en voyage. Ou dans mon lit 

Le MBA remplira la tâche ?

L'autonomie , 5H max pour le dernier mba face aux 7h annoncé (6h15) pour les MBP...
Le mba tiens vraiment ces 5h ? en texte ? en photo ? car bon aoir la machine nomade ayant la moins bonne autonomie :/
Le chargeur est petit pour mettre dans un sac/sacoche ? Pas trop lourd.

Et l'éternelle question pour le SSD face au DD du mba.
Concrètement l'avantage est aux boots et boots des programmes. Ca joue beaucoup sur la chaleur (combien?) l'autonomie ( combien ?)
Ormis ça c'est kif kif  entre le SSD et le HD pour mon utilisation (bureautique/photos/itunes/films riper) ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## shenrone (18 Juin 2009)

Je crois que comme moi tu vas devoir attendre les premiers retour des acheteurs ou les premiers test de ce nouveau modèle, car aujourd'hui'hui personne ne sait encore ce qu'il vaut vraiment (surtout sur l'augmentation de l'autonomie et le nouveau proc de 2,13ghz).


----------



## pim (18 Juin 2009)

Pour répondre sur la masse du chargeur, celui du MacBook Air ne fait "que" 192 grammes, contre 266 grammes pour le MacBook (je n'ai testé qu'avec un MacBook blanc), et bien plus encore pour le MacBook Pro 15,4" 

5 heures c'est la bonne autonomie minimale je trouve, cela permet de tenir 4 heures en travaillant sans problème, et quand on y réfléchit on est rarement plus de 4 heures "séparé" des services d'EDF   On trouve des prises partout ou presque désormais : dans le train, au pied de son lit...


----------



## sclicer (18 Juin 2009)

Oui c'est sûr.
Mais si je prends un MBA au lieu d'un MBP 13", c'est pour gagner en poids et éviter de me trimballer un chargeur pour travailler les 4h du matin et les 4h de l'aprem.


----------



## Rajah (30 Juin 2009)

Bon, j'ai franchi le pas... Achat du MBA mid-2009 (on peut dire "rev C" ?) d'entrée de gamme pour remplacer mon iBook G4 de 2004. Le précieux sera utilisé comme terminal internet, avec de l'émulation (Atari ST, Lynx), parfois du bidouillage (Eclipse, MySQL, etc) voire du texte avec OpenOffice...

Donc pas besoin de puissance, même si par rapport au G4, c'est beaucoup plus réactif et puissant. Mais je sens qu'il faudra surveiller la température (donc CoolBook et Temperature Monitor sur le desktop) et surtout le type de programme lancé. Par exemple, Aranym n'est pas fait pour ce CPU et le fait monter à 75°C dans les deux secondes avec le ventilo à plein régime...

Bizarrement, je préfère encore l'écran mat et moins brillant de l'ancien iBook, ici c'est un peu trop agressif (même en baissant de luminosité), mais on finira par s'habituer.

Clavier nickel, j'adore son rétroéclairage. Et puis le poids plume, on ne sens plus l'ordi+chargeur dans le dos ou la sac. Exit les 3 kg bien lourds de l'iBook trappu. Le MBA est vraiment un nomade et on a envie d'amener partout où l'on va, même si on ne s'en servira pas.



Je l'ai acheté aussi en connaissance de cause, avec ces histoires de charnières qui sautent ou qui craquent... Justement, après quelques jours d'utilisation, on dirait que c'est la partie la plus fragile. Même fermé, on imagine qu'un choc latéral solliciterait beaucoup les charnières, qui devront encaisser les contraintes entre partie écran/partie clavier.
On a tendance à prendre l'engin sur le côté droit ou gauche, jamais par l'arrière c-a-d côté charnières. 
On verra à l'usage, la finesse de l'engin incite à être attentif.

Un truc qui m'intrigue au niveau des charnières, je ne sais pas si c'est normal, mais c'est un peu décalé. L'écran se referme pile-poil sur le clavier, sans décalage droite-gauche, pourtant. Photos :

















C'est peut-être propre à chaque machine, réglages et finitions... comme le fait que l'ordi était bancal au début  (comme une chaise), le temps d'user une des quatres pastilles noires pour que cela soit bien horizontal.

Voilà. C'est moins cher par rapport aux rev A et B, mais on dirait qu'ils ont fait moins d'effort niveau finitions. Celles-cis sont plus que correctes, mais j'ai un meilleur souvenir de la sortie de l'iBook du carton. 
D'ailleurs, même si le MBA étaient sans poussière, il y avait des traces sur quelques plastiques. Le scellé était bien en place, donc c'est de la poussière d'usine.


----------



## pim (1 Juillet 2009)

Le décalage gauche/droite, j'ai le même sur un modèle "révision A", je n'avais jamais remarqué 

Pour le problème que l'ordinateur est bancale, je trouve cela très gênant ; as-tu pensé à demandé un échange ?


----------



## Rajah (1 Juillet 2009)

décalage : ben faut croire que les jolies photos sur le site d'appeule sont retouchées un chouillat, ou qu'ils prennent les plus beaux modèles 

bancalité : fallait faire attention au début, surtout que c'est pas un SSD, mais les boutons noirs qui servent de pieds se sont usés, en une semaine. Donc maintenant c'est rectifié.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Août 2009)

sclicer a dit:


> Dites j'ai un Imac de 2007(2,4ghz,24",2600pro) qui me convient bien, mais j'ai besoin de mobilité.
> Je pensais partir  sur une base MBP +écran externe. Mais je suis passé sur ce fil et depuis j'ai une envie de garder mon imac et de prendre un petit mba.
> 
> C'est quasiment pour du déplacement journalier quotidien. D'où la question du poids. Pour faire en gros toute la suite bureautique + keynote + safari+ itunes mais jamais 2-3 programmes en même temps. Vieilles habitude du papier/craillon et du boullier
> ...



J'utilise le nouveau MBA depuis deux semaines (proc 2,13 ghz et SSD)

- la mobilité est vraiment au RDV, même le chargeur est plus léger
- pour l'autonomie c'est bon, même si je trouve le temps de recharge de la batterie trop long
- la puissance : parfait pour bureautique, sur, et photos (gimp et aperture)
- le SSD bluffant

les moins :
le clavier façon minitel m'est moins agréable
le son : vraiment pas top sur les hauts parleurs
la connectique : un second usb serait utile
2GO de RAM non extensible

très agréable mon reproche sur le clavier est très perso.

C'est un vrai mac mais ultraportable, rien à voir avec les netbooks, l'écran est bon (j'avais des craintes sur les écrans brillants), qui peut être utilisé comme machine principale sans aucun problèmes.


----------



## pumauer (10 Septembre 2009)

2 questions bêtes en passant : 

1° Est-ce qu'un MBA Rev A est plus puissant qu'un PB 12" (1,5 ghz, sous Tiger, 768 Mo de mémoire vive)? On m'a dit que la différence entre les deux n'était pas criante, en fin de compte...

2° Vaut-il mieux acheter un MBA RevA à 950 euros ou un MBA dernier cri à 1400 euros? (450 euros d'économie, tout de même).

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Septembre 2009)

"vraiment pas top sur les hauts parleurs"
Tu ne crois pas si bien dire! En fait, "les" haut parleur, c'est un tout seul. Et oui, bienvenu sur le son mono (seule ta sortie jack est stereo)




pumauer a dit:


> 2 questions bêtes en passant :
> 1° Est-ce qu'un MBA Rev A est plus puissant qu'un PB 12" (1,5 ghz, sous Tiger, 768 Mo de mémoire vive)? On m'a dit que la différence entre les deux n'était pas criante, en fin de compte...
> 
> 2° Vaut-il mieux acheter un MBA RevA à 950 euros ou un MBA dernier cri à 1400 euros? (450 euros d'économie, tout de même).



1: Oui, c'est nettement plus puissant, mais comme le disque est lent, les programmes qui font un acces fréquent à ce dernier ralentissent le tout. Rien de gênant, toutefois. Par contre, pour encoder une video, par exemple, tu ira bien plus vite. (Mon MBA rev A du refurb est au minimum 50 % plus rapide que mon imac G5 1.8 2 Go RAM, et souvent plus de deux fois plus rapide...)

2: Si tu veut utiliser ton MBA pour des taches "puissantes" (mais alors un MBA est il le bon choix ?), genre retoucher de grosses photos ou monter de grosses videos, le dernier est recommandé.

Si tes besoins sont essentiellement la bureautique et la suite ilife/iworks et autres itunes, alors le rev a suffit largement et te permet de réaliser une économie non négligeable. Le mien me sert pour rédiger des textes, iphoto et surtout de "machine à keynote", ainsi que pour du petit montage video sans prétention (couper des séquences pour les introduire dans mes cours), et de la digitalisation de vielles VHS. Aucun problème à signaler.


----------



## pumauer (13 Septembre 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "vraiment pas top sur les hauts parleurs"
> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire! En fait, "les" haut parleur, c'est un tout seul. Et oui, bienvenu sur le son mono (seule ta sortie jack est stereo)
> 
> 
> ...



Bon. J'ai un macbook pour les trucs plus lourds. Concernant un éventuel MBA, mes besoins seraient très très restreints : bureautique, videoprojection, lecture d'extraits de films éventuellement (par videoprojection notamment).  Donc en fait il me servirait plus de porte-documents que d'autre chose. 
Et en utilisation bureautique pure (sans Wifi, luminosité à moitié), quelle serait environ l'autonomie?


----------



## Rajah (13 Septembre 2009)

Juste pour anecdote ; j'ai laissé mon MBA fermé sur le divan... et ma mère s'est assise dessus.
Elle a rien senti, vu la finesse. Et le MBA est intact, sans déformation. Ouf.

Merci Appeule et son unibody


----------



## DrFatalis (15 Septembre 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Bon. J'ai un macbook pour les trucs plus lourds. Concernant un éventuel MBA, mes besoins seraient très très restreints : bureautique, videoprojection, lecture d'extraits de films éventuellement (par videoprojection notamment).  Donc en fait il me servirait plus de porte-documents que d'autre chose.
> Et en utilisation bureautique pure (sans Wifi, luminosité à moitié), quelle serait environ l'autonomie?



Pour cette utilisation, un MBA d'origine sera lâââârgement suffisant et te remplira d'une joie saine, et altière, qui rayonnera autour de toi et ne pourra t'apporter que des succès (oui, je sais...). Tes proches chanteront tes louanges, le ciel s'ouvrira devant toi, l'ordinaire sera transcendé, et tu foulera de tes petons jolis la voie lumineuse de l'avenir radieux :love: (j'ai travaillé pour le PC Chinois à une époque...)

Plus prosaïquement, tu peut compter sur 4h d'autonomie environ, voire un peu plus (j'ai plus de 3 h sans aucune précaution: wifi activé et luminosité au 3/4)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Novembre 2009)

sclicer a dit:


> Dites j'ai un Imac de 2007(2,4ghz,24",2600pro) qui me convient bien, mais j'ai besoin de mobilité.
> Je pensais partir  sur une base MBP +écran externe. Mais je suis passé sur ce fil et depuis j'ai une envie de garder mon imac et de prendre un petit mba.
> 
> C'est quasiment pour du déplacement journalier quotidien. D'où la question du poids. Pour faire en gros toute la suite bureautique + keynote + safari+ itunes mais jamais 2-3 programmes en même temps. Vieilles habitude du papier/craillon et du boullier
> ...



L'autonomie est suffisante, ce qui est moins sympa c'est le temps de recharge de la batterie que je trouve trop long.... il suffit de couper bluetooth et wi fi et de réduire la luminosité et là c'est plus de 5 heures.
Pour le choix de le config, vu le prix de la configuration avec SSD il n'y a pas à hésiter un seul instant.
Pour ce qui de la photo, la machine est largement assez puissante pour faire tourner la CS 3 (comme un MBP de 2007...), toutefois l'écran brillant, et la taille réduite me semblent moins adéquats pour faire du traitement photo de qualité. Ce qui est frustrant c'est que tu sera limité par la RAM pour les gros traitements, donc un MBP 13' avec 4G0 de RAM sera bien plus rapide.
Je ne regrette pas d'avoir choisi cette machine, par rapport à un MBP, de toute manière elle correspond à mes besoins...
Enfin je trouve génial le fait que le superdrive soit externe... comme de toute manière ce composant est toujours celui qui me lache en premier (tous mes portables sauf un on fait l'objet d'un changement de superdrive, il en va de même pour les Imacs), c'est du poids, de l'autonomie de gagner, et le superdrive externe et facile à changer.... sans démonter sa machine.
ce qui me saoule le plus c'est l'emplacement du jack audio, qui est mal situé dans le petite trappe en dessous, et qui n'autorise pas la connexion de mon jack Monster Cable, dans ce cas machine est bancale... j'ai donc du acheter un jack philips de moins bonne qualité... le différence n'est pas flagrante... certes.... mais je sens qu'il y a une différence.


----------



## medmed (12 Novembre 2009)

Je repassais par là, je viens donner mon impressions après un peu moins de 5 mois d'utilisation quotidienne.

Tout d'abord, le portabilité est énorme, c'es simple depuis que je l'ai, je le prends partout où je vais, dès que je sors, mon MBA est dans mes mains! Si je sors toute la journée, je prends le chargeur aussi. C'est limite comme ton téléphone, toujours in the pocket 

Au quotidien, je trouve le clavier très agréable, les touches sont souples, le rétro éclairage au top, et d'ailleurs sans avoir à le mettre au max. Souvent pour conserver un peu de batterie je le baisse au minimum, et ça fonctionne très bien! 
Je fais surtout du net dessus, un peu de traitement de texte et du multimédia, et nickel  le seul bémol vraiment c'est son haut parleur mono, qui est bien embêtant quand même.
Sinon un arrêt et un démarrage très rapide, mais j'en viens des fois à m'impatienter avec l'habitude, tout comme le poids d'ailleurs, j'ai l'impression qu'il est plus lourd qu'au début 
J'ai le modèle SSD, je ne regrette en rien de l'avoir acheter, et même si la seule prise usb est parfois un peu chiante, on s'y habitue et on fait avec.

Par rapport aux problèmes de charnières, perso les miennes sont bien calées, le seul problème que je rencontre, c'est une fois de temps en temps (genre toutes les 3 semaines on va dire) les ventilateurs ne redémarrent pas à la reprise de veille, obligé de redémarrer mon MBA pour qu'ils repartent.

Donc voilà, très content de mon achat, et d'ailleurs fin du mois je lui ramène un compagnon de salon, l'iMac 27".


----------



## farsifouet (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à vous tous, aidez-moi svp! 

 De mon côté je suis dans un choix cornélien. Je compte passer d'un vieux pc portable (sous linux tout de même) à un mac book air 

 Ca devrait être la fête, mais ce choix risque d'être sur un certain long terme d'où les questions que je me pose. 

 Actuellement, j'ai un HP Tablet PC sous linux Ubuntu. pc de haute gamme, mais malheureusement de l'époque 05. Avec matériel mis à jour: Centrino 900mhz ou 1000, 1 Go Ram, 120 GO mais un écran qui me permettait, déjà il y  a des années, de travailler au soleil et la taille et le style sont trops cool. Mais c'est vieux et donc toute bonne chose à une fin. Je préssent que y en a plus pour longtemps, puis ça devient un poil lent avec certaines applications. Je n'ai pas de stations de travail fixe mais une synchro avec des serveur au boulot, etc.. 

 Mac, j'en ai eu un depuis 99 à 05 mais sous mac os 8.5 Très bon expérience ceci dit, il marche encore mais j'utilise plus. 

 Le mac air me paraît une bonne solution pour me sentir bien avec un portable, fin (plutôt que petit), plus léger que l'actuel, d'une qualité Mac donc a priori bonne, etc. 

 Mon métier, info en télécom et quelques mandats graphiques web fait que j'ai besoin de: SSH, Firefox, Client mail, client XMPP, Audacity, Photoshop (j'utilise le 7 actuellement), traitement de sons basic (message vocaux), Tableur et traitement de texte. 

 Mes question et craintes: 
 - solidité du MBA -> je bouge pas mal en ville avec un sac a dos plutôt remplis. Ca tient la route, j'en ai lu pour tous les goûts?? 
 - service après vente: je suis habitué même si ça arrive pas si souvent aux échanges ou réparations j+1 de HP et Dell. Ca se passe comment chez apple (c'est pas aussi clair en matière de délai apparemment) 
 - SSH: quelqu'un par ici a-t-il fait le passage de pc a mac 
 - photoshop sur MBA, utilisation basique (1ans que j'ai pas fais plus grd que du a4, je supporte bien mon vieux pc avec le 7), d'après vous, ça le fera? 
 - batterie: après expérience, qui peu me dire combien de temps tient la batterie? 
 - est-ce que comme la magic mous, le mac book air permet le click droit? 
 - existe-t-il sous mac des logiciel freeware qui peuvent faire la même chose que audacity (sound editing) sous linux? 
 - est-ce que je peux faire un dual boot avec un linux, genre ubuntu et est-ce que linux peut bien marché sur un mac? 
 - existe-t-il d'autre moyen de synchroniser mon iphone que mobile me?

 Merci pour vos réponses 

 A+


----------



## DrFatalis (25 Novembre 2009)

Je ne te donnerai des indices que sur ce que je connais:

- solidité du MBA -> il est reconnu comme TRES solide, certains se sont même assis dessus, et fonctionnent (avec une sale tête) après un crash d'avion... Honnêtement, il est solide, mais ce n'est pas un freesbi ?

- service après vente: je ne sais, pas, jamais eu besoin
- SSH: Connaît pas

- photoshop sur MBA, apparemment pas de problème, mais les habitués te le diront mieux que moi !

- batterie: Sans aucune précaution: 4 h Compte une "bonne" heure de plus en désactivant le wifi et en réduisant a minima la luminosité du superbe écran de la mort qui tue!

- est-ce que comme la magic mous, le mac book air permet le click droit? Oui mon zami, même qu'il suffit que tu mette deux doigts sur le grand beau magnifique trackpad qui déchire-sa-race (je te rajoute les impressions sur le vif de mes élèves) et que tu clique pour voir apparaître les zoulis menus contextuels et autres joyeusetés du clic droit.

- existe-t-il sous mac des logiciel freeware qui peuvent faire la même chose que audacity (sound editing) sous linux? Même pas mal; ton MBA sera livré avec, pour pas un pecos de plus, garage band qui fera ressembler audacity à "un playmobil dans un évier" (dixit).

- est-ce que je peux faire un dual boot avec un linux, genre ubuntu et est-ce que linux peut bien marché sur un mac? Je ne sais pas, et, honnêtement, si tu n'a pas toucher un mac depuis le systéme 8.5, tu va basculer dans la quatrième dimension! Je crains que tu ne veuille plus de Linux après... Mais je sais pas pour le dual boot.

- existe-t-il d'autre moyen de synchroniser mon iphone que mobile me? Mystère, je n'ai pas d'iphone... Mais la synchro se fait avec itune, je pense, sans difficultés (du moins sur mon ipod touch).
:rateau:


----------



## farsifouet (25 Novembre 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> - existe-t-il d'autre moyen de synchroniser mon iphone que mobile me? Mystère, je n'ai pas d'iphone... Mais la synchro se fait avec itune, je pense, sans difficultés (du moins sur mon ipod touch).
> :rateau:




Merci pour tes réponse DrFatalis, c'est multi fantastiques 

Encore une question et / ou précision: quand je dis synchronisé, pour moi c'est synchronisé l'agenda et le carnet d'adresse je crois que j'ai même jamais mis de musique ds mon iphone. Genre avec mon ancien palm (paix à son âme) je synchronisais boulot avec outlook et Exchange (quand on avait encore du windows)...

As-tu expérimenté la chose avec l'agenda et phonebook inclus ds mac os (je sais plus les noms)?

Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Novembre 2009)

farsifouet a dit:


> As-tu expérimenté la chose avec l'agenda et phonebook inclus ds mac os (je sais plus les noms)?



moi, je synchronise l'agenda (iCal, livré avec OS X) et le carnet d'adresse (aussi celui d'OS X) depuis iTunes. 

il faut juste brancher le cable de l'iPhone.


----------



## plaj (21 Mars 2010)

Bjr à tous, 

J'ai un macbook pro 13,3 2,26 et 4Go de RAM et j'envisage de prendre un macbook air 2,16 SSD. Je vais perdre 2Go de RAM, pensez vous que j'aurai autant de réactivité sur le MBA.

D'autres part, j'ai entendu dire que le trackpad n'était pas aussi bon "glissant" que celui du MBP est-ce vrai ?

Puis, j'ai entendu que le port USB n'était pas alimenté et qu'il nétait pas possible de brancher un disque 2,5 pouces dessus 

Pouvez vous m'éclairer avant mon achat, ou dois-je attendre la prochaine révision. 

Merci à tous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Bjr à tous,
> 
> J'ai un macbook pro 13,3 2,26 et 4Go de RAM et j'envisage de prendre un macbook air 2,16 SSD. Je vais perdre 2Go de RAM, pensez vous que j'aurai autant de réactivité sur le MBA.
> 
> ...



Il sera moins réactif que ton MBP mais tout dépend de ton usage.
Le trackpad est excellent, je ne sais pas où tu as lu ces conneries.
Il est suralimenté au contraire.


----------



## plaj (21 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il sera moins réactif que ton MBP mais tout dépend de ton usage.
> Le trackpad est excellent, je ne sais pas où tu as lu ces conneries.
> Il est suralimenté au contraire.



Il sera moins réactif, pourtant le disque sera SSD, j'espère que je ne vais pas regretter...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Ça dépend de ton usage en fait, si ça se trouve tu ne verras aucune différence notable.


----------



## plaj (22 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça dépend de ton usage en fait, si ça se trouve tu ne verras aucune différence notable.



Merci COrentin pour ta réponse. 

En fait, je dois le recevoir demain ou après demain, commandé sur le refurb... et je commençais à avoir peur... J'avais surtout peur que la mémoire RAM ne suffise pas pour snow et me demandait si j'aurai pas du attendre la prochaine mise à jour...

Mais de toute façon je pense qu'elle devrai être très cher, pour quelques modifs mineures...


----------



## jeddaye (16 Mai 2010)

salut

j'avais un mbp 2,26Ghz 4Go ram.... et ensuite je suis passé au MBA 1.8GHz 64GO SSD, ou la j'ai ressenti une lenteur comparé à mon ancien macbook pro

mais désormais je suis passé au 2.13GHz avec 128Go SSD, et la c'est le jour et la nuit ! trés réactif, plus silencieux, et niveau perf, je fais de la retouche photo, et ca marche trés bien. Je pense que le SSD compense les 2Go de ram qu'il manque ( ou presque.... )

en tout cas je regrette pas ce macbook air, et la différence de poids / macbook pro est énorme, et essentielle pour ma part


----------



## Orphanis (17 Mai 2010)

"J'ai un macbook pro 13,3 2,26 et 4Go de RAM et j'envisage de prendre un macbook air 2,16 SSD. Je vais perdre 2Go de RAM, pensez vous que j'aurai autant de réactivité sur le MBA."


Un disque dur SSD apporte une réactivité à laquelle ne saurait prétendre un disque dur mécanique ;-) 
Il y a un topic qui est consacré à cette question, je pense que tu pourras y trouver les témoignages de forumistes qui ont tenté l'expérience.

À mon avid, les seules limitations du MBA dans la configuration dont tu envisages l'achat résident dans le nombre de ports disponibles ( soit... Un seul port USB). Le MBA devrait être mis-à-jour sous peu, il serait peut-être plus sage d'attendre.


----------



## Gaby206 (7 Juillet 2010)

Existe-t-il des périodes récurrentes pour les MAj des différents modèles ?
Vous dites qu'une MAJ devrait arriver incessamment sous peu. Cela veut dire que tel mois de l'année signifie MAj de tel modèle ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Août 2010)

Gaby206 a dit:


> Existe-t-il des périodes récurrentes pour les MAj des différents modèles ?
> Vous dites qu'une MAJ devrait arriver incessamment sous peu. Cela veut dire que tel mois de l'année signifie MAj de tel modèle ?



A chaque fois c'est le blackout, quelques rumeurs au mieux, celles touchant le MBA peuvent se résumer en quelques lignes :

- une amélioration des spécificités actuelles (4 GO de RAM, plus d'espace disque, et une amélioration graphique et processeur)
- un changement de format vers 11' pour l'écran, un MBA encore plus fin, plus petit et plus léger
- un abandon pur et simple, la gamme étant IPAD, puis MB ou MBP

Quand ? et Quelle rumeur ? personne ne le sait sauf chez Apple.


----------



## vogue55 (2 Septembre 2010)

Est-ce que tu penses qu'il est possible de jouer à World of Warcraft dessus?
Je ne parle pas de la puissance de la carte graphique, mais du bruit du ventilateur lorsque le processeur reste à pleine charge pendant longtemps.


----------



## lamidenis (10 Octobre 2010)

Salut ! 
On parle beaucoup de l'autonomie du MBA, mais moi, ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est combien de temps il faut pour le recharger complètement ; je veux dire : le MBA éteint et branché sur secteur : la recharge dure combien d'heures exactement, pour vous ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Chez moi environ 4 heures, je regarde pas à l'heure près non plus.


----------



## lamidenis (11 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Chez moi environ 4 heures, je regarde pas à l'heure près non plus.



Ah d'accord... j'ai lu 8 heures quelque part, mais ça devait être un gros fumeur de moquette alors.

Merci !


----------



## David_b (12 Octobre 2010)

lamidenis a dit:


> Ah d'accord... j'ai lu 8 heures quelque part, mais ça devait être un gros fumeur de moquette alors.



Non, il me semble que certains ont eu des soucis, avec je ne sais trop quelle version du MBA, dans les premières... je crois.
J'ai jamais mesuré pour le mien, mais 4h ça me semble pas loin.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (12 Octobre 2010)

Pour les derniers 20 % il faut compter plus d'une heure, en moyenne la recharge du MBA dure donc entre 1h30 et 3H30, suivant la charge a effectuer. Il est rare en plus de décharger complétement la batterie de son ordinnateur, même après une journée de dépalcement et sans recharge je suis au moins à 10 / 15 % de charge disponible, en effet ce n'est pas comme un téléphone, lorsque je ne me sers pas je le met en veille.

8 heures.... c'est du jamais vu... ou alors le chargeur/la batterie a un problème


----------



## lamidenis (12 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses... rassurantes ! 

@+


----------



## MaTTrs (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

je suis allé voir le nouvau air à l'apple sotre de cap 3000, déjà point très négatif pas de rétroeclairage des touches mais en plus le vendeur n'a pas réussi à me montrer le capteur de luminosité 
Ma question est donc est ce que le nouveau macbook air à un capteur qui règle la luminosité de l'écran et si oui où est il placé??

Merci les amis


----------



## Valmente (25 Octobre 2010)

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de capteur de luminosité puisque ce dernier ne sert que pour le retro éclairage du clavier, absent des nouveaux modèles.


----------



## David_b (25 Octobre 2010)

Valmente a dit:


> Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de capteur de luminosité puisque ce dernier ne sert que pour le retro éclairage du clavier, absent des nouveaux modèles.



Il sert aussi pour régler la luminosité de l'écran, mais je ne sais pas s'il est présent. 

Cela dit, c'est une des premières choses que je désactive (je trouve ça gênant et j'ai assez de doigts pour changer la luminosité en appuyant sur un bouton quand j'en ai besoin), alors...


----------



## chris2002 (25 Octobre 2010)

Négatif, il sert aussi à diminuer la luminosité de l'écran si le portable se trouve dans une pièce sombre.


----------



## David_b (25 Octobre 2010)

chris2002 a dit:


> Négatif, il sert aussi à diminuer la luminosité de l'écran si le portable se trouve dans une pièce sombre.



négatif, quoi ?


----------



## chris2002 (25 Octobre 2010)

Pour je ne sais trop quelle raison,je n'ai pas vu ton message et je répondais donc au message précédent le tien. 

Bref, si l'administration veut supprimer mes messages inutiles libres à eux et encore désolé.:rose:


----------



## David_b (25 Octobre 2010)

chris2002 a dit:


> Pour je ne sais trop quelle raison,je n'ai pas vu ton message et je répondais donc au message précédent le tien.
> 
> Bref, si l'administration veut supprimer mes messages inutiles libres à eux et encore désolé.:rose:



bah non, c'est bien d'avoir plusieurs avis


----------



## Valmente (25 Octobre 2010)

merci d'avoir corrigé ma réponse, je ne pensais pas à l'éclairage de l'écran modulable...


----------



## F118I4 (28 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d' acheter le MBA (mais pas encore reçu) je voulais savoir pour l' install d' un logiciel qui est sur CD, on fait comment?
On met le cd dans un autre Mac (iMac pour moi) et ensuite il faut faire un partage ou il y a un logiciel adapté?
Merci et désolé de vous reposez mes mêmes questions...


----------



## Calie (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour. 1er message sur ce forum pour moi (mais je vous suis de près depuis la conférence apple et l'annonce des nouveaux bijoux !). Le macbook air 11'' est exactement le portable que j'attendais ! Je suis absolument séduite (même si je n'ai pas encore eu la chance de le voir en vrai) et je pense qu'il répond exactement à ce dont j'ai besoin (et surtout envie) !

La question est maintenant de savoir dans quelle configuration je dois le prendre ? Mon utilisation est très basique : surtout prise de notes, office, mail et internet. Rarement plus de 3 choses ouvertes en même temps (pour info j'ai actuellement un MSI wind U100 comme netbook avec 1giga de ram et à part que c'est toujours long à allumer ou sortir de veille, le reste ça va). Le poids du 11'' est idéal pour le travail en extérieur et comme les moments où j'en ai besoin dépassent rarement 3-4h à la suite, l'autonomie me convient. Mais est-ce qu'il vaut mieux tout de même prendre 4go de ram ? Et 128go ? Vous me direz sûrement dans l'idéal les 2 options mais s'il faut en choisir une des deux (vu le prix tout compté !) laquelle est plus importante ? J'ai une time capsule avec mon imac à la maison et si je ne m'abuse on peut toujours utiliser une bonne clé usb si la mémoire est un peu juste en déplacement non ?

Des conseils ?
Merci à tous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------




F118I4 a dit:


> Je viens d' acheter le MBA (mais pas encore reçu) je voulais savoir pour l' install d' un logiciel qui est sur CD, on fait comment?
> On met le cd dans un autre Mac (iMac pour moi) et ensuite il faut faire un partage ou il y a un logiciel adapté?
> Merci et désolé de vous reposez mes mêmes questions...


Tu transfères le contenu du CD sur clé usb et le tour est joué !


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Octobre 2010)

F118I4 a dit:


> Je viens d' acheter le MBA (mais pas encore reçu) je voulais savoir pour l' install d' un logiciel qui est sur CD, on fait comment?
> On met le cd dans un autre Mac (iMac pour moi) et ensuite il faut faire un partage ou il y a un logiciel adapté?



Bonjour,
il suffit d'activer le "partage de CD ou DVD" dans les préférences systèmes.


----------



## ibao (29 Octobre 2010)

@Cali pour l utilisation que tu as, la configuration de base sera nettement suffisante. Après si tu comptes le garder sur le long terme il est peut être préférable de mettre 4go. Étant donne que l os Lion  sera un peu plus gourmand que SL. pour les 128go, cest selon tes besoins si tu as comptes mettre beaucoup de données, si tu as un DDE..


----------



## yax-geranium (29 Octobre 2010)

salut tout le monde, je suis nouveau ici alors vous m'excuser si je poste ce message dans le mauvais endroit !!
voici mon prob :
j'ai acheter recement un macbook air occasion le malheur que j'y connais presque rien sur le systeme mac , apres quelques recherches sur le net j'ai pu savoir un peu sur tout ce system et tout, mais le probleme c'est que ce macbook air que j'ai acheter est installer juste avec win xp ya pas de os x et mon disque dur et repartitioné en trois partitions, svp quesque je dois faire !! sachant que j'ai acheter un cd de leopard ..
merci d'avance ,,


----------



## Valmente (30 Octobre 2010)

Il faut insérer ton DVD gris n°1 et redémarrer ton mac en appuyant sur la touche C et faire un formatage ("effacer") avec le menu utilitaire de disque et ensuite poursuivre la réinstallation de OSX.


----------



## plo0m (30 Octobre 2010)

Il va avoir du mal à insérer le DVD de Léo dans le MBA 

Et sans autre mac pour partager un lecteur... 

C'est pas gagné!


----------



## Valmente (30 Octobre 2010)

zut c'est vrai ! l'habitude du MBP   j'avoue que je ne sais pas l'aider alors. A vérifier néanmoins l'existence d'une partition OSX au démarrage en appuyant sur la touche alt : ça fera apparaître tes les partitions.


----------



## chacha95 (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

je songe de plus en plus à remplacer mon (vieux) macbookpro 15", depuis l'achat de mon iMac 27". En effet, cet iMac 27" remplace à merveille mon MBP, qui lui fait pour le coup doublon. Je souhaiterai néanmoins conserver une machine portable pour mes déplacements (notamment comme machine pour présenter mon book à des clients ou à des boîtes). Je suis photographe/graphiste et je pense à présent privilégier la taille du laptop. (plus passe-partout). J'hésite entre le MBA 11" avec l'option à 128 Go et le MBP 13" de base.

Que me conseilleriez-vous ? Pour bosser un peu de InDesign, d'Illustrator ou du Photoshop/Lightroom, 11" est trop petit ou est-ce jouable ?


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je songe de plus en plus à remplacer mon (vieux) macbookpro 15", depuis l'achat de mon iMac 27". En effet, cet iMac 27" remplace à merveille mon MBP, qui lui fait pour le coup doublon. Je souhaiterai néanmoins conserver une machine portable pour mes déplacements (notamment comme machine pour présenter mon book à des clients ou à des boîtes). Je suis photographe/graphiste et je pense à présent privilégier la taille du laptop. (plus passe-partout). J'hésite entre le MBA 11" avec l'option à 128 Go et le MBP 13" de base.
> 
> Que me conseilleriez-vous ? Pour bosser un peu de InDesign, d'Illustrator ou du Photoshop/Lightroom, 11" est trop petit ou est-ce jouable ?



Le 13 de avec 4go de ram pour ton utilisation. Je trouve le 11 inapproprié pour les photos.


----------



## David_b (31 Octobre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Pour bosser un peu de InDesign, d'Illustrator ou du Photoshop/Lightroom, 11" est trop petit ou est-ce jouable ?


768 pixels de haut. Ca ne suffit pas à répondre à ta question, et tu es graphiste sous Photoshop, Illustrator et InDesign ?

Franchement, je pige pas ce genre de questions (pas que la tienne, note : mais cette envie soudaine d'un tas de gens se payer un ultra portable, parce que Apple en a sorti, alors que ça ne collera pas avec leur usage). Comment est-il possible d'envisager l'utilisation d'apps aussi lourdes (lourdes dans les 2 sens: gourmandes ET consommatrices d'espace écran) sur un 11".  
Sur le 13" Air, ce serait déjà mieux: il a une bonne résolution.

Même pour Photoshop ou Illustrator, ça me tue qu'on puisse envisager ça. Je veux dire sauf pour les gamins qui ont une version craquée de 'toshop pour faire le _kéké_ sur une poignée de jpeg et qui font, justement, n'importe quoi dessus: quand on se paye une telle suite logicielle, on sait pourquoi faire et on sait le type d'environnement dont elle a besoin pour qu'on puisse être productif dedans. Je ne parle pas de puissance, je parle de voir ce qu'on fera à l'écran et d'avoir une image (ou une page) qui n'aura pas la taile d'un timbre poste. Je me répète: 768 pixels de haut.

Une question : à quoi servirait InDesign pour montrer un book à tes clients ? tu exportes un PDF depuis InDesign sur ton iMac,  et roule ma poule. Ceci dit, j'espère pour toi que tes client ont de bons yeux, parce que  la résolution du 11"quand on a plus 20 ans... Ou alors achète un adaptateur VGA et DVI et utilises les écrans surement dispo chez tes clients.

Enfin, jdcjdr. je suis qu'un râleur


----------



## terradouf (31 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Franchement, je pige pas ce genre de questions (pas que la tienne, note : mais cette envie soudaine d'un tas de gens se payer un ultra portable, parce que Apple en a sorti, alors que ça ne collera pas avec leur usage). Comment est-il possible d'envisager l'utilisation d'apps aussi lourdes (lourdes dans les 2 sens: gourmandes ET consommatrices d'espace écran) sur un 11".


En effet, depuis l'apparition du air, le reste de la gamme semble être bonne pour le grenier.
Ca sent la déception pour celles et ceux qui ont succombé à l'effet  nouveauté en faisant abstraction de leurs véritables besoins.
Mais j'avoue avoir moi même hésité un bref moment avant que ma raison reprenne le dessus 



David_b a dit:


> Enfin, jdcjdr. je suis qu'un râleur



Oui mais tu le fais bien  j'en rigole encore de la "  iPlumeDansLeDerrière"


----------



## David_b (31 Octobre 2010)

terradouf a dit:


> En effet, depuis l'apparition du air, le reste de la gamme semble être bonne pour le grenier.
> Ca sent la déception pour celles et ceux qui ont succombé à l'effet  nouveauté en faisant abstraction de leurs véritables besoins.
> Mais j'avoue avoir moi même hésité un bref moment avant que ma raison reprenne le dessus


Note que j'ai rien contre le Air (j'en ai un, ancien modèle), mais c'est quand même flippant qu'on  (moi y compris, hein) puisse se laisser (télé)guider par le marketing de Apple au point d'oublier quo'n achète une machine _d'abord_ pour faire des choses dessus, pas pour la transporter.

Sinon, si c'est juste pour la transporter et qu'elle ne pèse rien dans le sac, autant découper sa photo dans un magazine. Et ce sera moins cher.


----------



## chacha95 (31 Octobre 2010)

Je vais plutôt songer au MBA 13" (qui a la même def que mon MBP 15"). En revanche, le prix fait (un peu) mal, bien que moins cher à l'achat que mon MBP. Y a t'il moyen de payer en 2 fois sans frais ?


----------



## terradouf (31 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Note que j'ai rien contre le Air (j'en ai un, ancien modèle), mais c'est quand même flippant qu'on  (moi y compris, hein) puisse se laisser (télé)guider par le marketing de Apple au point d'oublier quo'n achète une machine _d'abord_ pour faire des choses dessus, pas pour la transporter.



Moi non plus je n'ai rien contre le air, au contraire, je trouve cette machine remarquable mais pour l'utilisateur qui en a réellement besoin pour son activité, son utilisation au quotidien.

Le marketing d'apple est franchement bien ficelé, remarquablement orchestré (tout comme celui d'intel d'ailleurs) pour faire naître un besoin pas souvent justifié chez l'utilisateur averti ou non, et je m'inclus dans le lot.

Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est lorsque j'entends ici ou ailleurs que le mbp 13" est devenu une grosse enclume à présent et qu'il faut limite un manitou pour le déplacer


----------



## David_b (31 Octobre 2010)

terradouf a dit:


> Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est lorsque j'entends ici ou ailleurs que le mbp 13" est devenu une grosse enclume à présent et qu'il faut limite un *manitou* pour le déplacer



Un grand, je suppose ? 

(C'est quoi un manitou ? je pense pas que tu parles du chef indien ? )


----------



## TiteLine (31 Octobre 2010)

terradouf a dit:


> .
> 
> Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est lorsque j'entends ici ou ailleurs que le mbp 13" est devenu une grosse enclume à présent et qu'il faut limite un manitou pour le déplacer




Ceci dit, quand tu te déplaces quotidiennement avec un MBA (dans le but de l'utiliser évidemment, pas pour faire de la muscu ... autant prendre un gros portable moins cher ) revenir à un modèle plus lourd est parfois difficile. Les 700 grammes de différence sont bel et bien là


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Sinon, si c'est juste pour la transporter et qu'elle ne pèse rien dans le sac, autant découper sa photo dans un magazine. Et ce sera moins cher.



Ok, là je comprends mieux comment tu fait pour sortir avec Claudia Schiffer, tricheur va 

Sinon j'ai envie de vous faire part de mon utilisation des produits Apple.

iMac7 : stockage des films et des séries Us Applestore, CS5, encodage, Aperture et WoW de temps à autre.
MBA (ancien et nouveau modèle) : Forum Macgé un peu partout, utilisation au Lycée pour projeter les cours aux élèves, twitter, Podcasts audio, surf. Donc en mode très léger.
iPad wifi : uniquement sur le canapé le week-end. Le reste du temps il fait office de cadre Photo sur mon bureau.
iPod : un Nano dans la voiture, un shuffle pour le jogging, un nouveau Nano en guise de montre.
iPhone : Téléphone et Modem pour les déplacements (couplé avec le MBA). Apps pour le divertissement de temps à autre. 1Password pour toujours avoir l'ensemble de mes mots de passe sur moi.

Tous mes appareils ont leur fonction au quotidien, sauf l'iPad qui est plus un appareil de luxe.

PS: Excusez mon français, en tant que luxembourgeois ce n'est pas mon point fort.


----------



## terradouf (31 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> (C'est quoi un manitou ? je pense pas que tu parles du chef indien ? )



Un manitou c'est ça:

http://www.brunocurnier.fr/images/MANITOU MLT 626 TURBO.JPG

titeline, entièrement d'accord avec toi pour les 700 grammes qui font la différence pour celles et ceux qui se déplacent quotidiennement.

Je fais surtout allusion aux personnes qui veulent des perfs hallucinantes avec une machine si fine et compact ou qui souhaitent travailler sur photoshop et consorts durablement et efficacement sur une machine offrant un écran de 11" :mouais:


----------



## Tox (31 Octobre 2010)

terradouf a dit:


> En effet, depuis l'apparition du air, le reste de la gamme semble être bonne pour le grenier.
> Ca sent la déception pour celles et ceux qui ont succombé à l'effet  nouveauté en faisant abstraction de leurs véritables besoins.



On peut aussi se demander si la gamme 13" répartie sur trois machines ne fait pas un peu doublon. Si je devais prendre un 13" aujourd'hui, il y aurait des chances pour que le MBA remporte le suffrage par rapport aux MB et MBP de même diagonale.


----------



## terradouf (31 Octobre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> On peut aussi se demander si la gamme 13" répartie sur trois machines ne fait pas un peu doublon. Si je devais prendre un 13" aujourd'hui, il y aurait des chances pour que le MBA remporte le suffrage par rapport aux MB et MBP de même diagonale.



C'est sûr que l'offre en 13" est assez fournie.

Essayons de relativiser la venue du petit nouveau en mettant de côté l'impératif de mobilité (qui se comprends je ne dis pas le contraire) et le côté esthétique propre à chacun.

A choisir entre les 3, je suis plus hésitant que toi: 

- Un mb air 13" haut de gamme toutes options est facturé 1779&#8364; 

- pour 700 grammes de plus certes mais surtout pour 979&#8364; sur le refurb, on obtient un mbp 13" qui a, en plus, le mérite d'être évolutif et en offre un peu plus (le meilleur rapport prix/poids/performance selon moi à l'heure actuelle au catalogue pour qui cherche mobilité et performance à un prix modéré).

- même constat pour le mb que ci-dessus avec un prix encore plus bas (toujours en refurb avec en plus l'absence de cette cochonnerie de brillant)

Alors oui il y a un ssd de 256 go sur le air, mais les 2 autres permettent de choisir le sien (avec contrôleur sandforce par exemple :love et les prix des ssd commencent à chuter

Mais bon, je dis ça mais j'ai presque craqué aussi pour un air 13" (l'effet nouveauté je pense) avant de bien peser par la suite le pour et le contre dans un moment de lucidité


----------



## Tox (31 Octobre 2010)

Perso, j'attends juste la révision B, avec USB 3 (je croise les doigts). Cela me permettra de finir d'amortir le MB


----------



## Calie (31 Octobre 2010)

ibao a dit:


> @Cali pour l utilisation que tu as, la configuration de base sera nettement suffisante. Après si tu comptes le garder sur le long terme il est peut être préférable de mettre 4go. Étant donne que l os Lion  sera un peu plus gourmand que SL. pour les 128go, cest selon tes besoins si tu as comptes mettre beaucoup de données, si tu as un DDE..



Merci pour ton avis ibao. Je vais encore réfléchir mais je penche pour l'instant vers le 11'' 4go de ram et 64go (avec utilisation d'un DDE pour le reste).


----------



## Orphanis (1 Novembre 2010)

> Merci pour ton avis ibao. Je vais encore réfléchir mais je penche pour l'instant vers le 11'' 4go de ram et 64go (avec utilisation d'un DDE pour le reste).



Bonjour, 

Je me permets quand même de fortement vous suggérer de passer à 128go car 64go ça sature très vite ;-)


----------



## chacha95 (1 Novembre 2010)

Quand on emmène - tous les jours - sa machine pour bosser dans une entreprise, vous appelez ça comment ? une utilisation nomade ? 

Ah si je pouvais emmener mon macbookpro 15" sous le bras sans avoir à me trimballer un sac à dos, ce serait vraiment le pied !


----------



## David_b (1 Novembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Quand on emmène - tous les jours - sa machine pour bosser dans une entreprise, vous appelez ça comment ? une utilisation nomade ?


J'appelle ça "aller bosser" 



> Ah si je pouvais emmener mon macbookpro 15" sous le bras sans avoir à me trimballer un sac à dos, ce serait vraiment le pied !


Sauf quand il pleut


----------



## macmini64 (19 Novembre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> On peut aussi se demander si la gamme 13" répartie sur trois machines ne fait pas un peu doublon. Si je devais prendre un 13" aujourd'hui, il y aurait des chances pour que le MBA remporte le suffrage par rapport aux MB et MBP de même diagonale.




le 13" est simplement le meilleur compromis d'écran pour un vrai portable (qui se porte, qui se trimballe)

un 17 ça remplace souvent un desktop

un 15 une machine de bureau qu'on peut à l'occasion/même souvent transporter (en sac à dos... lol)


moi je suis content qu'apple décline son offre en 13" 




terradouf a dit:


> - pour 700 grammes de plus certes mais surtout pour 979&#8364; sur le refurb, on obtient un mbp 13" qui a, en plus, le mérite d'être évolutif et en offre un peu plus (le meilleur rapport prix/poids/performance selon moi à l'heure actuelle au catalogue pour qui cherche mobilité et performance à un prix modéré).



+1 surtout si c'est sa seule machine

le mba c'est en plus d'une autre, ou une machine principale en bureautique/loisirs je pense


----------



## F118I4 (19 Novembre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> On peut aussi se demander si la gamme 13" répartie sur trois machines ne fait pas un peu doublon. Si je devais prendre un 13" aujourd'hui, il y aurait des chances pour que le MBA remporte le suffrage par rapport aux MB et MBP de même diagonale.



Pareil, trois 13 pouces c' est de trop, déjà le MBP 13 pouces n' est pas un pro ( à la base c' est un MB classique Apple à juste ajouté le Pro après).De toute façon le MBP 13" possède la même carte graphique que le MB, pas d' option anti reflet et mise à part le SSD en option il n' y a rien de plus que le MB (bon il a deux ports de plus OK) surtout que le MB a une bien meilleure coque que les générations précédentes (craquelures) qu' il lui donne un joli look.

Soit il faut virer le MB ou le MBP 13", soit il faut donner au MBP 13" une vrai config. pro...

Mais perso je n' aime pas le design des MBP surtout leurs vitres (reflets).


----------



## Tox (19 Novembre 2010)

L'affichage du MBP 13" est effectivement peu compatible avec un usage à l'extérieur. Parfois, j'imagine que MB et MBP devraient fusionner leurs qualités. On obtiendrait alors un 13" au qualités/prix vraiment excellent.

Le MBA, lui, boxe dans une toute autre catégorie avec un prix plus en rapport avec son design.


----------



## macmini64 (19 Novembre 2010)

F118I4 a dit:


> Pareil, trois 13 pouces c' est de trop, déjà le MBP 13 pouces n' est pas un pro ( à la base c' est un MB classique Apple à juste ajouté le Pro après).De toute façon le MBP 13" possède la même carte graphique que le MB, pas d' option anti reflet et mise à part le SSD en option il n' y a rien de plus que le MB (bon il a deux ports de plus OK) surtout que le MB a une bien meilleure coque que les générations précédentes (craquelures) qu' il lui donne un joli look.
> 
> Soit il faut virer le MB ou le MBP 13", soit il faut donner au MBP 13" une vrai config. pro...
> 
> Mais perso je n' aime pas le design des MBP surtout leurs vitres (reflets).



et l'option anti reflet

je te suis par contre sur le fait qu'il faille garder le MBPro 13" mais en boostant la config, qui est à la rue aujourd'hui (même si on peut s'en satisfaire)

le 13" est le bon compromis pour la mobilité, c'est mon avis

11 c'est trop petit, autant prendre un iPad

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h48 ----------




Tox a dit:


> L'affichage du MBP 13" est effectivement peu compatible avec un usage à l'extérieur. Parfois, j'imagine que MB et MBP devraient fusionner leurs qualités. On obtiendrait alors un 13" au qualités/prix vraiment excellent.
> 
> Le MBA, lui, boxe dans une toute autre catégorie avec un prix plus en rapport avec son design.



c'est juste un ULTRA PORTABLE sauce APPLE

en 2006 un ultraportable taille 11 chez sony c'était 2200&#8364; et ça ne vaut pas le MBA d'apple aujourd'hui ... bradé (pour du apple)

et sony avait, n'a pas en fait refait son retard niveau design/intégration

d'ailleurs déjà à l'annonce de la première génération du MBA d'apple Sony en personne avait félicité Apple sans comprendre comment Apple avait bien pu réussir ce tour de force

à mon avis, là, ils sont juste encore une fois dégouté par Apple

Surtout que niveau tarif (merci aux netbooks d'être passés par là) Apple a fait un effort (faux diront certains parce qu'Apple nous refile encore du Core2Duo... si Apple gagne d'un coté, il nous le redonne d'un autre coté, c'est ce que je pense, sinon le MBA de base serait à 2000&#8364


----------



## Tox (19 Novembre 2010)

macmini64 a dit:


> c'est juste un ULTRA PORTABLE sauce APPLE
> 
> en 2006 un ultraportable taille 11 chez sony c'était 2200


 Trop réducteur à mon avis :mouais: Attendons les prochains MBP pour se faire une idée de la nouvelle gamme MacBook.


----------



## macmini64 (19 Novembre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Trop réducteur à mon avis :mouais: Attendons les prochains MBP pour se faire une idée de la nouvelle gamme MacBook.



si je dis qu'Apple a réinventé l'Ultra Portable en lui injectant tout le savoir faire iPad

ça te va mieux ?


(la mode des netbook est passée par là, pour le public non avertit, l'ultraportable n'existe pas... alors le MBA est entre les 2, mais va sur d'autres forums, et tous crient au scandale sur les tarifs des nouveaux netbooks APPLE, j'ai nommé les MBA 11/13... là oui c'est réducteur, le MBA n'est certainement pas un netbook, le MBA premiere génération est sortit bien avant la mode des netbook, au moment de la croissance des UltraPortables ...)


parce que tu crois que le MBPro 13 va disparaitre ?

non, je pense plutôt que le MBA annonce la couleur pour toute la gamme Pro Apple (et du Macbook, s'il survit)

il y a toujours une cohérence globale avec toute la gamme Apple

si l'iPad fait naitre des monstres gentils au design <<encore>> plus soignés ... alors le reste de la gamme va lui deteindre dessus


----------



## David_b (20 Novembre 2010)

macmini64 a dit:


> là oui c'est réducteur, le MBA n'est certainement pas un netbook,* le MBA premiere génération est sortit bien avant la mode des netbook*, au moment de la croissance des UltraPortables ...)


 Tu plaisantes ? 
Les Apple fans pleuraient pour du netbook depuis un bail quand le Air est _enfin_ arrivé. On attendait le remplaçant du vieeeeeeeeeux Powerbook 12", et la Air n'avait alors pas voncaincu tout le monde.


----------



## Tox (20 Novembre 2010)

@macmini :
Tu n'as pas dû lire les interventions précédentes ? Nous ne disions rien de moins que le MBA 13" représente peut-être le laptop pommé 2011. Bref, nous sommes d'accord sur bien des points 

Pour ce qui est de l'ultraportable, je rejoins David_b, puisque je faisais partie des heureux utilisateurs d'un 12" Apple (iBook) et que j'ai aussi attendu le remplaçant du PB.

En fait, le truc qui me dérange dans la notion d'ultraportable, voire de netbook, c'est les limitations de ces engins (processeur, clavier, affichage, autonomie, cela dépend du modèle). L'intérêt de l'iBook, du PowerBook et maintenant du MBA 13", c'était et c'est justement de limiter l'encombrement sans faire de concessions (ou si peu).

Je reste un peu plus réservé pour le MBA 11". Pas en ce qui concerne le travail que l'on peut effectuer avec (les polices étant tout de même un peu petites), mais plutôt sur les problèmes d'évolutivité (volume trop réduit pour un module SSD double-faces).

Pour ce qui est de la disparition du MBP 13", je n'ai pas de boule de cristal. Je constate juste que le MB n'a plus sa place dans la gamme en raison d'un tarif pour le moins déplacé, tant par rapport au MBA 11" qu'au MBP 13". Par contre, il a pour lui son écran SANS vitre et selon les usages, cela peut faire une grande différence. Une fusion entre les deux modèles semble donc possible. Il n'y a pas si longtemps, il n'y avait plus qu'un 13", le MB alu, précurseur des 13" MB et MBP 2010.


----------



## F118I4 (20 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Tu plaisantes ?
> Les Apple fans pleuraient pour du netbook depuis un bail quand le Air est _enfin_ arrivé. On attendait le remplaçant du vieeeeeeeeeux Powerbook 12", et la Air n'avait alors pas voncaincu tout le monde.


Oui et à l' époque on disait "mais pourquoi un 13"? un 11 ou un 12 mais pas un 13 pouces!"


----------



## David_b (20 Novembre 2010)

F118I4 a dit:


> Oui et à l' époque on disait "mais pourquoi un 13"? un 11 ou un 12 mais pas un 13 pouces!"



Moi le premier (j'avais un Vaio T), mais c'était surtout la largeur qui m'emmerdait. 
Puis, je l'ai reçu en test. Puis je l'ai acheté 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------




Tox a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la disparition du MBP 13", je n'ai pas de boule de cristal. Je constate juste que le MB n'a plus sa place dans la gamme en raison d'un tarif pour le moins déplacé, tant par rapport au MBA 11" qu'au MBP 13".



Je ne suis pas loin d'être d'accord avec toi


----------



## Tox (20 Novembre 2010)

Exactement ! 

Je trouve qu'il manque simplement une interface assurant des transferts rapides avec un périphérique externe à l'ensemble de la gamme Apple (hormis les Mac Pro, bien entendu et leur bus ouvert).


----------



## macmini64 (20 Novembre 2010)

En fait je n'avais pas compris que vous pleuriez sur le passé, et sur le powerbook 12" (lol)

pour ma part à part 2 ou 3 détails, j'apprécie la gamme mac actuel, j'en suis content

après on peut toujours raler, mais on ne profite jamais et perso j'en profite, je ne me sens pas limité pour l'instant (pourtant je connais le mac depuis 96)

franchement ça va, c'est même mieux, voila mon avis

si c'était moi sur le MBPro je retirai même le lecteur cd/dvd pour soit un autre dd, soit une vraie CG ... 

donc si ce sont les concessions qui vous chagrine, à part le firewire dont j'ai besoin, mais qui est revenu, jusqu'à présent ça va, même l'écran il est bien ( enfin non je dis du retina sur toute la gamme) et puis sinon l'option anti reflet s'est généralisé (enfin presque) pour contenter les grincheux

après apple a un brevet pour de nouvelles coques pour préserver la rigidité et diminuer sensiblement le poids

peut être qu'on se retrouva avec la puissance d'un 17" dans un corps de MBA, et là on ne pourra plus rien dire

sauf que la coque alu, c'était plus classe (plus froid aussi)


----------



## David_b (20 Novembre 2010)

macmini64 a dit:


> En fait je n'avais pas compris que vous pleuriez sur le passé, et sur le powerbook 12" (lol)


Je dirais que tu n'as "pas compris" grand chose à ce dont on parle...
"lol" aussi 

Qui "pleure" et sur quel "passé" ? 

On veut juste corriger les approximations dans tes propos.


----------



## macmini64 (20 Novembre 2010)

D'accord on parle d'une SEULE VERITE, la tienne, 
la votre si ça peut te donner plus d'assurance, 

Puisque vous êtes dans le secret du dieu SJ et de sa strategie

Dsl de vous avoir déranger OH GRAND CHAMBELLAN(s) DU MAC


Comment tu te prends au sérieux, sérieux :mouais:


----------



## David_b (20 Novembre 2010)

macmini64 a dit:


> Comment tu te prends au sérieux, sérieux :mouais:


Je crois que je vais en faire un poster, de celle-là.
Mais j'hésite pour le cadre. Tu prendrais quoi, du bois doré style Napoléon III/Sarkozy ou, un peu moins tape à l'oeil (tu me connais, c'est tout dans la nuance avec moi), un cadre en bois brut avec de la dentelle autour et brodé dessus  "macmini64 sweet macmini64" ?

Y a pas, certains n'aiment pas être contredits


----------



## Tox (20 Novembre 2010)

@macmini64
Le problème de communication ne concerne pas qui détient la vérité (y en a-t-il une et une seule ?), mais simplement le fait que tu mélanges des informations, comme les spécifications des MBP. Un exemple : lorsque tu parles de l'écran mat, option indisponible sur les MBP 13", ce qui cause justement un problème lors du choix. De fait, le MBA devient une machine intéressante, si c'est le confort visuel que l'utilisateur recherche. Même le MB, dans des conditions délicates d'éclairage, fait mieux que le MBP.

Pour ce qui de la gamme G4, il ne s'agit pas de pleurer (là, c'est toi qui surinterprètes), mais simplement de se souvenir que nous avons été nombreux à attendre une machine offrant le confort d'un laptop dans un format moins encombrant que les MB/MBP 13". Mon premier MB, je l'ai acheté en désespoir de cause, voyant qu'il était illusoire en 2007 d'attendre une machine confortable au gabarit moindre.

Pour ce qui est du secret des dieux, je te renvoie quelques messages plus haut, lorsque je parlais de boule de cristal. Pour la suite, Apple n'est pas à un revirement près, comme par exemple lors du passage au MB aluminium qui est resté au catalogue neuf mois pour redevenir MBP en 2009. Par contre, pas besoin d'être extralucide ou d'avoir des amis proches de SJ pour voir que les MBA 2010 proposent des pistes assez intéressantes sur le devenir des laptops pommés.

Bref, restons courtois et continuons de parler de ces fameux MBA


----------



## Ptolémée (27 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous,
Mon MBP 15 pouces 2007 est un fidèle compagnon mais il pèse sur mes vieilles épaules : d'où l'idée d'acheter un MBA 11, mais à la condition que je puisse synchroniser les deux ordis tous les jours (petite précision, je n'ai pas de connexion internet qui me permette de passer par le nuage, type Dropbox). Comment puis-je faire pour les synchroniser ? d'USB à USB ?!? ou par bluetooth ?!?
Merci d'avance !
Pto


----------



## David_b (27 Novembre 2010)

Ptolémée a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Mon MBP 15 pouces 2007 est un fidèle compagnon mais il pèse sur mes vieilles épaules : d'où l'idée d'acheter un MBA 11, mais à la condition que je puisse synchroniser les deux ordis tous les jours (petite précision, je n'ai pas de connexion internet qui me permette de passer par le nuage, type Dropbox). Comment puis-je faire pour les synchroniser ? d'USB à USB ?!? ou par bluetooth ?!?
> Merci d'avance !
> Pto



Regarde du côté de chronosync, j'en parle ici

Suffit de les mettre en réseau local (même WiFi), pas besoin d'internet


----------



## Ptolémée (28 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Regarde du côté de chronosync, j'en parle ici
> 
> Suffit de les mettre en réseau local (même WiFi), pas besoin d'internet


 
Merci Beaucoup David pour le tuyau ! Pour les mettre en réseau local, je peux les relier en filaire (car je n'ai pas de wifi) ? Par exemple au moyen d'une prise USB/RJ45 (départ MBA) et RJ45/RJ45 (arrivée MBP) ? Est-ce trop compliqué ?


----------



## David_b (28 Novembre 2010)

Ptolémée a dit:


> Merci Beaucoup David pour le tuyau ! Pour les mettre en réseau local, je peux les relier en filaire (car je n'ai pas de wifi) ? Par exemple au moyen d'une prise USB/RJ45 (départ MBA) et RJ45/RJ45 (arrivée MBP) ? Est-ce trop compliqué ?



tu as du Wifi sur tes Mac, tu n'as besoin de rien de plus pour les mettre en réseau local :


Sur le premier Mac, tu cliques sur l'icone WiFi et choisis *Créer un réseau* :





Tu crées le réseau sur ce Mac.

Sur le second Mac, tu cliques sur le Wifi et tu sélectionnes le réseau que tu viens de créer sur le premier. 
_Tadaaam_ !


----------



## Ptolémée (28 Novembre 2010)

Génial ! J'essaie le coup. Merci merci merci !


----------



## Mr Chen (2 Décembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> tu as du Wifi sur tes Mac, tu n'as besoin de rien de plus pour les mettre en réseau local :
> 
> 
> Sur le premier Mac, tu cliques sur l'icone WiFi et choisis *Créer un réseau* :
> ...



Tu ne manques pas de choix de réseau 
Si Hadopi te cherches, il aura du mal à te trouver


----------



## David_b (2 Décembre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Tu ne manques pas de choix de réseau
> Si Hadopi te cherches, il aura du mal à te trouver



Hadopi ne me cherchera pas (simplement parce que je paye ce que je consomme, sauf quand ça n'est pas dispo légalement) et puis, parce que je crois au droit à la vie privée, je sors couvert


----------



## Ptolémée (2 Décembre 2010)

Salut David_b,
Ca marche vraiment ce système d'anonymat des IP ? Tu l'utilises depuis longtemps ? Tu en es content ?
Merci !
Pto


----------



## macmini64 (8 Décembre 2010)

non c'est comme la capote

ça marche à 99%

mais si t'es un nazi taliban pedophile, et que tu DL un max, ils mettront tous les moyens pour te retrouver

donc c'est comme le parapluie sous la pluie, une rafale de vent et t'es découvert


----------



## lillumultipass (13 Décembre 2010)

une tite question bête: on peut customiser le MBA dans l'apple store physique (en gros, version à 128Go et 4go de Ram) ou bien cela ne marche qu'en ligne?

Merci!


----------



## Arcetnathon (13 Décembre 2010)

Non ! 
Ne sont dispo dans les Apple Store que les versions standard.


----------



## lillumultipass (13 Décembre 2010)

Arcetnathon a dit:


> Non !
> Ne sont dispo dans les Apple Store que les versions standard.


 
Merci!


----------



## David_b (13 Décembre 2010)

Arcetnathon a dit:


> Non !
> Ne sont dispo dans les Apple Store que les versions standard.



Bien sur que si.
C'est là que jai acheté le mien  2.13/4Go/256 

Edit, pour être précis: tu n'as peut-être pas toutes les configs possibles, mais tu as moins la config la plus complète, en plus des modèles de base


----------



## Arcetnathon (13 Décembre 2010)

J avais appelé les Apple store parisiens pour un macbook air 11 full options et tous m ont dit qu ils n ont que les modèles de base :S


----------



## David_b (14 Décembre 2010)

Arcetnathon a dit:


> J avais appelé les Apple store parisiens pour un macbook air 11 full options et tous m ont dit qu ils n ont que les modèles de base :S



Passes-y, et admire le choix


----------



## Arcetnathon (14 Décembre 2010)

Ils doivent faire ça pour privilégier certains clients.  Bon ben je sais quoi faire


----------



## nickos_fr (20 Décembre 2010)

tiens bizarre moi aussi je suis allé à opéra et le louvre et les vendeurs m'ont dit que le 4go ne se faisait que sur commande!
tu as peut être eu un "retour client"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

nickos_fr a dit:


> tiens bizarre moi aussi je suis allé à opéra et le louvre et les vendeurs m'ont dit que le 4go ne se faisait que sur commande!
> tu as peut être eu un "retour client"



Je dirais que c'est normal vu que le 4Go c'est quand tu fait une modif. Les modèles de base sont des 2Go. 

@David_b J'ai jamais vu des Mac modifier en ventes directement dans un Apple Store.


----------



## David_b (20 Décembre 2010)

nickos_fr a dit:


> tiens *bizarre* moi aussi je suis allé à opéra et le louvre et les vendeurs m'ont dit que le 4go ne se faisait que sur commande!
> tu as peut être eu un "retour client"



Alors, j'en ai eu 3, en 3 semaines, des "retours" et, au passage, Apple se mettrait complètement hors la loi en vendant neuf du refurb...  :
* Mon 13" 2.13/256/4G
* Celui qui j'ai acheté pour offrir à Unetelle
* Et mon 11" 1.6 128Go/4G, acheté il y a 4 ou 5 jours.

Je dois être cocu ? 
Ou alors je tombe sur des vendeurs qui connaissent leur boulot ou bien, quand ils ne le connaissent pas, j'insiste sans aucune gêne : le 1er vendeur (pour mon 13" full options) m'affirmait que c'était impossible et blablablabla jusqu'à ce que je prenne l'affichette posée sur la table et la lui colle sous le nez : "MBA 13 256/4Go XXXX euros. vous voyez, c'est écrit là. J'en  veux un, merci."

Il a téléphoné edit, je me suis gourré : _il a vérifié sur son portable à la caisse_, et oh oui... y en a  
Pour les 2 autres, aucun souci, les vendeurs étaient compétent(e)s.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------




JiX91 a dit:


> @David_b J'ai jamais vu des Mac modifier en ventes directement dans un Apple Store.


Je dois avoir une clé vers un Apple Store (du louvre) qui donne dans un univers parallèle. C'est évident :rateau:


Que voulez-vous que je vous dise : suffit de lire les étiquettes placées à droite des machines pour connaître les options disponibles... Je ne suis pas magicien, mais je suis trèèèèèèèèès content de mes 2 machines  full options  achetées au Louvre alors qu'elles étaient de stock


----------



## doubleje (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Pour information, à la fnac odéon ( bld st germain), ils vendent les versions 4 go pour le 11' et le 13' (en tout cas indiqués disponibles seulement dans cette fnac).
Cordialement


----------



## davegmp (22 Décembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2UFjFWlH_Q


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

lloooll l'accent du Sud^^avec le joli fond d'écran 

David_b : Je te crois mais sa me paraissait bizarre car il serait obliger d'avoir un énorme stock pour toutes les config :/

- 1,4Ghz 2Go 64 SSD
- 1,4Ghz 4Go 64 SSD

- 1,4Ghz 2Go 128 SSD
- 1,6Ghz 2Go 128 SSD
- 1,4Ghz 4Go 128 SSD
- 1,6Ghz 4Go 128 SSD


----------



## David_b (22 Décembre 2010)

Je parle surtout des modèles full options. Je n'ai pas vérifié s'il y avait des modèles intermédiaires, qui ne m'intéressent pas.

Et puis, avoir des ordinateurs en stock, c'est pas une mauvaise idée si on espère vendre... des ordinateurs. Sinon, pourquoi avoir ouvert des boutiques réelles ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

Oué je suis d'accord avec toi mais imagine ils font cela pour tous les modèles^^, après je suis comme toi, je prend toujours full options


----------



## Arcetnathon (10 Janvier 2011)

Au Louvre ils ont le modèle de base et le modèle full option. Les intermédiaires il faut les commander.  C est écrit sur les fiches de vente


----------



## chacha95 (11 Janvier 2011)

Une p'tite question à propos de l'adaptateur Ethernet des MBA : pourquoi je suis obligé de quitter/relancer au moins 3/4 fois Safari pour pouvoir activer la connexion ?? C'est bien relou de devoir passer du temps chaque jour à activer l'ethernet...


----------



## surfman06 (12 Janvier 2011)

@ chacha95 => Je n'ai pas ce genre de problème, vu que je n'utilise pas d'adaptateur ethernet.  As tu essayé par le biais de préférences réseau de voir ce que tu as, tu devrais y arriver sans problème, safari n'a rien à voir d'après moi la dedans, fais le ménage plutôt dans préférences réseau car c'est de là que doit venir le problème.

(ou de passer par un soft qui gère les connexions , wifi ou ethernet, maison, boulot , bref tu paramètres en fonction des différents types de connexion que tu as) (A titre personnel, je te conseillerai de virer tout les applications dédiés des fournisseurs d'accès, si tu passes par là, car généralement avec leur application, c'est la cata.)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)

De même je n'ai pas de problème, essaye de  passer par les préférences réseau pour voir s'il n'y a pas  de  problèmes


----------



## chacha95 (14 Janvier 2011)

J'ai ceci lorsque je vais dans les préférences réseaux...

Sinon, ma connexion marche de manière aléatoire. Hier ça a très bien marché du premier coup à deux reprises ; aujourd'hui j'ai dû redémarrer ma machine pour que l'ethernet puisse s'activer.


----------



## pitou_92 (14 Janvier 2011)

et tu as branché the cable









































:mouais::mouais:


----------



## chacha95 (14 Janvier 2011)

pitou_92 a dit:


> et tu as branché the cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pffff  tu sers à rien...


----------



## Simon26 (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais bientôt switcher mon MacBook blanc ancienne génération.

J'étais parti dans l'idée de prendre un MBA 13". Pour moi la mobilité est primordiale. Je me déplace souvent en train, et mon MB avec d'autres choses dans mon sac commence à faire son poids!

Je peux avoir la réduction de 12% grâce à l'AOC. Que c'est bien d'être étudiant .

Mon interrogation est là :

Cela me revient sensiblement au même prix si je prends la configuration 128Go; 1,86 GHz de processeur et 4Go de RAM pour le MBA comparé au MBP de base avec l'option SSD 128Go.

Pour moi la capacité m'importe peu car j'ai un DDE et une time capsule.

Mon utilisation : Internet, Office (word, power point, excel), Iphoto, Imovie, peu de CS4, Itunes... Donc pas une utilisation poussée.

Y aura-t-il une grosse différence de performance et de fluidité entre ces deux mac avec mon utilisation?

Ensuite le MBA fait quand même 700g de moins que le MBP et est beaucoup plus fin.

Je ne compte pas virtualiser un système d'exploitation.

Je ne garde pas mes ordi bien longtemps, max 2 ans et j'attendrai début février pour voir si le renouvellement de la gamme MBP se confirme.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## surfman06 (15 Janvier 2011)

Dans ce cas, reste qu'a patienter


----------



## Simon26 (15 Janvier 2011)

Ca ne répond pas vraiment à ma question


----------



## F118I4 (15 Janvier 2011)

Pourquoi demander de comparer avec un modèle que tu n' achèteras pas? puisque tu vas attendre la MAJ...

Tu le vois bien dans les spéc. du MBP avec cette config. le MBP sera plus performant voir plus fluide que le MBA.
Même si le MBA s' en sort bien c' est la config de base contre une bonne config. du MBP.

Maintenant il y a quatres gros problèmes selon moi pour le MBP:
-Les reflets
-Le poids
-La résolution
-le prix

Je pense que la solution pour toi est clairement le MBA haut de gamme puisque tu veux un ordi léger et performant.


----------



## Simon26 (15 Janvier 2011)

Merci de ta réponse. 

Le MBA haut de gamme est trop cher pour moi et je m'en tape totalement d'avoir 256 Go de SSD.

Effectivement je pense attendre, mais si deja maintenant il y a de grosses différences entre ces deux mac, je n'imagine pas après la MAJ.

Et si vous me dites qu'avec mon utilisation je ne sentirai pas vraiment la différence, je switch direct sur le MBA avec 4 Go de RAM.


----------



## F118I4 (15 Janvier 2011)

Bah elles ne sont pas grosses (les différences) enfin je pense. Après il y a des tests comparatifs (bench) avec des MBP SSD.
Ensuite tu fais ton propre avis si tu trouves que les différences ne sont pas choquantes: fonce!

Personne sait vraiment si le SSD sera de base sur les MBP, si la résolution va augmenté, si le design va s' affiné tout ce qu' on sait c' est que le nouveau MBA est là (oui il est bien là) et qu' il en vaut le prix.


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2011)

A mon sens, le MBA 13" est le meilleur des 13" Apple. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il fait ce qu'on demande à un 13", soit toute la souplesse d'OS X dans un format réduit. Bien entendu, les très grosses applis n'ont aucun sens sur ce petit format (tant en puissance qu'en affichage).

Perso, je ne prends pas cette révision pour deux raisons. Premièrement, mon MB le plus récent n'a qu'un an et j'amortis sur 24 mois. Deuxièmement, je sais que j'aurai besoin d'une interface plus rapide que l'obsolète USB 2 lors du remplacement de ma configuration actuelle.


----------



## chacha95 (15 Janvier 2011)

Tox a dit:


> A mon sens, le MBA 13" est le meilleur des 13" Apple. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'il fait ce qu'on demande à un 13", soit toute la souplesse d'OS X dans un format réduit. Bien entendu, les très grosses applis n'ont aucun sens sur ce petit format (tant en puissance qu'en affichage).
> 
> Perso, je ne prends pas cette révision pour deux raisons. Premièrement, mon MB le plus récent n'a qu'un an et j'amortis sur 24 mois. Deuxièmement, je sais que j'aurai besoin d'une interface plus rapide que l'obsolète USB 2 lors du remplacement de ma configuration actuelle.


+ 1


----------



## F118I4 (16 Janvier 2011)

Quelqu' un a essayer de brancher un Apple cinema Display 20 ou 23 pouces (écran mat)?


----------



## Simon26 (17 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je vais donc me tourner vers le MBA qui est le msut pour la mobilité.

Je le commanderai ce week-end.

Avez-vous des conseils à me donner pour bien réussir ce switch?

Je compte utiliser CleanMyMac pour enlever tout ce qui est inutile. Pour gagner un peu de place sur les 128Go, à part les langues, que puis-je enlever?

La mise à jour 10.6.6 sera déjà sur le MBA ou pas?

Sinon il faudra que j'utilise CleanMyMac après avoir télécharger la nouvelle version, non?

Est-ce que vous avez un tuto pour ce logiciel, je n'en ai pas trouvé sur Mac OSX facile?

Ensuite vous me conseillez d'installer Onyx tout de suite?

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Janvier 2011)

Tu peux toujours virer les imprimantes dans "Printers" et virer les langues inutiles avec Monolingual.
Tu auras la dernière version d'os X installé dessus normalement. 
Pour Onyx, tu peux l'installer de suite oui, après à toi de voir quand tu veux faire tes maintenances.


----------



## Simon26 (18 Janvier 2011)

Si j'enlève les imprimantes je ne pourrai plus brancher la mienne en la configurant avec le MBA?


----------



## JC484 (18 Janvier 2011)

cleanmymac est payant non? l autre jour je l ai essayee et alors que je demandais un nettoyage, on me disait que ma demande excedait la capa max pour la version d essai...


----------



## phdom2010 (9 Février 2011)

J'avais l'habitude de travailler sur mon MacBook Pro 15 dans le TGV. L'expérience était inconfortable et instable, car la tablette  (du TGV !) avait du mal à accueillir le Mac, un livre et le kit de survie habituel (billets, carte d'abonnement, snack ...)

Depuis 2 mois, j'emmène mon tout nouveau MBA 11" et tout va pour le mieux  (cf photo).
En plus quand je veux faire un break, la bête (1,4 Ghz, 4Go) supporte très bien des sessions de montage sous iMovie (pas essayé FCP).

P.S : il est tellement léger et discret ... ne l'oubliez pas dans le TGV en arrivant à destination


----------



## surfman06 (12 Février 2011)

"P.S : il est tellement léger et discret ... ne l'oubliez pas dans le TGV en arrivant à destination" =>
Je suis tombé sur le cul, dernièrement, un jeune me dit "vous avez un portable Apple, vous aussi, moi j'ai un macbook, trouvé dans un train " Je réponds "tu déconnes..., il m'a assuré de l'avoir trouvé, certes il ne l'a pas rendu et c'est pris un chargeur.
Donc ta réflexion, est à prendre en considération.


----------



## Ekow (14 Février 2011)

surfman06 a dit:


> "P.S : il est tellement léger et discret ... ne l'oubliez pas dans le TGV en arrivant à destination" =>
> Je suis tombé sur le cul, dernièrement, un jeune me dit "vous avez un portable Apple, vous aussi, moi j'ai un macbook, trouvé dans un train " Je réponds "tu déconnes..., il m'a assuré de l'avoir trouvé, certes il ne l'a pas rendu et c'est pris un chargeur.
> Donc ta réflexion, est à prendre en considération.




Le pauvre bonhomme qui a oublié son mac doit s'en mordre les doigts... 

Sinon j'aimerai avoir l'avis de personne qui utilisent un macbook air 11" avec le ssd de 64gb. C'est vers cette machine que je pense m'orienter avec un passage à 4go de ram et j'aimerai savoir si la capacité de stockage n'est pas trop handicapante...

Chez moi j'ai un NAS d'1.5To qui me sert à tout stocker/sauvegarder, et j'ai un disque dur externe de 500go pour transporter mes données (musiques/films/séries et autres documents lourds).

La question que je me pose est pour l'installation de logiciels, taille du cache ou autres, est ce que 64Go ce n'est pas trop peu sachant que je ne stockerai presque rien dessus, tout au plus quelques musiques ou vidéos mais temporairement ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## xao85 (14 Février 2011)

Moi j'ai toujours du mal à emmener mon iMac dans le train!


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Février 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> La question que je me pose est pour l'installation de logiciels, taille du cache ou autres, est ce que 64Go ce n'est pas trop peu sachant que je ne stockerai presque rien dessus, tout au plus quelques musiques ou vidéos mais temporairement ?



ça dépend de quels logiciels tu utilises, pour moi (bon je n'ai pas de macbookair, mais j'ai un autre mac avec un DD de 80GB), avec snowléopard, ilife, iwork, office, pleins d'autres petits logiciels plus quelques petits documents, je n'utilise que 14GB. 

Bon, ça dépend de si tu veux mettre ta bibliothèque iTunes dessus, ou juste quelques chansons. Moi, je l'ai mise sur un disque externe.


----------



## surfman06 (15 Février 2011)

Tout dépend de ce que tu comptes faire avec, comme tu le dis si c'est pour du temporaire, tu t'octroies un espace de x gigas octets que tu remplis à ta convenance et basta. Si tu dois installer ta musique, tes vidéos, tes films, séries, bref ça risque de coincer très vite.


----------



## Ekow (15 Février 2011)

Pour mon usage ça serait juste de la prise de note en cours, lire du contenu stocké sur mon nas en streaming ou sur mon disque externe.

Seuls mes cours seront stockés temporairement dessus, et quelques musiques mais pas plus d'une 10aine, le temps de faire le tri.

C'est surtout pour la place qu'occupent l'OS et les applications que je me posais des questions. J'ai pas vérifier combien pesait mon dossier Application sur mon MacBook c'est pour ça que je demande.

Donc apparemment tout roule dans le bon sens 

Comme on dit y a plus qu'à...

Merci


----------



## surfman06 (16 Février 2011)

En ayant le strict minimum, tu ne devrais pas dépasser les 12-15 go pour applications et os.(par défaut sans nettoyage)
Perso j'ai 8go d'applications car j'en mets énormément par curiosité, sinon si tu mets que le vital, le dossier applications ne devrait pas peser trop lourd.


----------



## CBi (16 Février 2011)

phdom2010 a dit:


> P.S : il est tellement léger et discret ... ne l'oubliez pas dans le TGV en arrivant à destination



Une des histoires les plus incroyables, mais vraie, est celle arrivée à un journaliste US parmi les premiers utilisateurs du MacBook Air (il s'agissait du Rev.A):

Aux US, les journaux du week-end sont de gros tas de papier: le New-York Times du dimanche a une multitude de cahiers, et pèse de 2 à 3 kg. 
Surpris de ne plus retrouver son MacBook Air après le week-end, le journaliste a du se rendre à l'évidence = le MBA était parti à la poubelle avec la pile de journaux !


----------



## DrFatalis (19 Février 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Pour mon usage ça serait juste de la prise de note en cours, lire du contenu stocké sur mon nas en streaming ou sur mon disque externe.
> 
> Seuls mes cours seront stockés temporairement dessus, et quelques musiques mais pas plus d'une 10aine, le temps de faire le tri.
> 
> ...



Il est posible de gagner de la place:
- en enlevant quelques langues (monolingual, mal nommé, permet d'en conserver quelques unes)
- en enlevant les imprimantes inutiles (par marques, c'est le plus simple, et c'est facile)
- en supprimant Garage band, ou plus précisément ses boucles, qui occupent un volume conséquent (si tu n'en a pas besoin).


----------



## Philou1789 (19 Février 2011)

Ok mais on fait comment pour virer garageband et les langues ?


----------



## surfman06 (20 Février 2011)

Je te conseillerai de prendre un soft comme CleanApp, qui te permets entre autre de savoir la taille des applications, de supprimer ou archiver ou les deux, de virer les langues, de virer toutes les occurrences de chaque application, bref assez complet dans le genre pour un prix dérisoire.

(ps => garageband pèse 243mo chez moi, jamais utilisé, donc  sans boucles je suppose.)


----------



## Fabien_smv (20 Février 2011)

J'ai le Macbook Air 11" de base, c'est-à-dire avec 64Go de SSD et 2Go de RAM, depuis début janvier. J'avais peur d'être "limité" par la RAM ou le disque mais finalement pas du tout.

Au niveau du disque j'ai encore plus de 26Go de disponible, sachant que j'ai ~10Go de pris par des vidéos hd. J'ai tout ce qu'il me faut sur mon Macbook Air, sauf la bibliothèque iTunes que j'ai pas pu prendre car trop volumineuse.

A l'achat du Macbook Air, j'ai formaté le disque et fait une install propre, en enlevant toutes les langues, iLife, les drivers d'imprimantes, et tout ce qu'il semblait inutile. De souvenir, il devait me restait dans les 45/50Go de disponibles à l'époque.


----------



## TiteLine (21 Février 2011)

Plutôt que de "supprimer" des choses avec des désinstallateurs génériques pas toujours bien optimisés, je procèderais dès réception de la machine à une clean install et ne réinstallerais que ce dont j'ai besoin (et ce qui est indispensable au bon fonctionnement du Mac)

J'admets ne pas vraiment savoir comment procéder mais je sais que c'est faisable. (j'ai opté pour la facilité avec 128 Go ... mais avec 64 ... je me serais lancée)


----------



## surfman06 (22 Février 2011)

Pour info, CleanApp est très bien conçu, en aucun cas tu peux supprimer des fichiers importants, ceux-ci sont répertoriés en rouge et de plus si tu essaies de les cocher, tu auras le droit à un message comme quoi tu risques d'enlever un fichier système ou autre. (Cette option est cochée par défaut dans les préférences d'application.(à vérifier))
Pour ce qui est de la cleaninstall, c'est vrai que tu pars sur une base que t'as choisi, dans ce cas, tu passes par une installation personnalisée de mac os x, tout simplement. 
Pour les langues, je ne sais pas si tu peux les choisir à l'installation des différents packages, sinon t'as des softs dédiés. 
(Comme toi, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas réinstaller mac os sur mes machines, et n'a as fait de clean install depuis très longtemps, mais sur google et sur le forums cela doit être mis noir sur blanc)


----------



## Philou1789 (22 Février 2011)

Petite question pour ceux qui possède un mba 11 : avez vous essayé la virtualisation de xp ou seven ? Et est ce utilisable ? Pas trop faible le cpu ?


----------



## UnAm (19 Mars 2011)

Coucou les heureux,

dites, j'ai une question: la version 11" arrive-t-elle à gérer correctement l'écran d'Apple?
lorsque je dis "correctement" bien sûr, c'est sans que ça rame (Safari, etc etc).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

UnAm a dit:


> Coucou les heureux,
> 
> dites, j'ai une question: la version 11" arrive-t-elle à gérer correctement l'écran d'Apple?
> lorsque je dis "correctement" bien sûr, c'est sans que ça rame (Safari, etc etc).



Tous les portables Apple peuvent gérer une résolution de 2560x1600 (soit la résolution de l'écran Apple 30").
Donc normalement c'est bon


----------



## Viablub (19 Mars 2011)

UnAm a dit:


> Coucou les heureux,
> 
> dites, j'ai une question: la version 11" arrive-t-elle à gérer correctement l'écran d'Apple?
> lorsque je dis "correctement" bien sûr, c'est sans que ça rame (Safari, etc etc).



Non c'est bien connu Apple sort des produits qui ne fonctionnent pas...


----------



## MNR (25 Mars 2011)

Salut ! 
Je suis de plus en plus tentée par le macbook air 13 pouces. Mais venant d'un macbook blanc 2.1 vieillissant en apparence mais "booster" avec un disque dur de 500Go (143Go en utilisation mais possibilité de faire un gros nettoyage) et 4Go de ram je me demande si le macbook air me conviendrait ... :S
Mais j'ai eu l'occasion de voir des gens à un congrès avec un macbook air j'ai été bluffée par sa légèreté et sa finesse ... tentant ! 
J'utilise pas mal de photoshop, de logiciel de traitement de données scientifiques numbers, prism et évidemment Office. Puis j'ai pas mal de documents en pdf aussi et de présentations keynote ou powerpoint. J'ai aussi un ipad, mais franchement, c'est plus un outil ludique que de travail ! 
Est-ce que le macbook air est un choix judicieux dans ma situation ? Ou devrais-je plutôt m'orienter vers un macbook pro que l'on peu améliorer par après ?
Bêtes questions : comment installer sur le Air des software genre la suite Office ou iWork que l'on possède sous forme de dvd ? Obligation d'acheter un lecteur disque ? Le Air supportera le nouvel os d'Apple (lion) ?
Merci d'avance pour vos opinions !


----------



## surfman06 (26 Mars 2011)

Tu passes par l'option "disque distant", c'est à dire un lecteur sur une autre machine, ou l'achat d'un lecteur externe, le mieux c'est de passer par une connexion réseau, voir clefs usb.


----------



## MNR (26 Mars 2011)

Est-ce que 2Go c'est suffisant pour faire tourner du photoshop et de lourds documents pages, word et excel ?


----------



## surfman06 (27 Mars 2011)

4go est de rigueur pour pérenniser ton mba. Certes avec 2go il conviendra à la plupart des tâches, mais pour de lourd fichier, il vaut mieux qu'il puisse respirer.


----------



## vincentlag (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Rien de grave mais je suis surpris car le clavier de mon MBA 11 a un souci sur une touche du clavier (la touche F10 pour être précis). 
Le souci c'est qu'elle est un peu effacée, comme si elle était usée, sur le coin bas/gauche( le 0 de 10 pour être très précis).

Rien de génant mais je suis un peu surpris que le clavier est pu passé le contrôle qualité de Apple.

Je ne pense pas que je vais faire jouer la garantie pour si peu, d'ailleur cela rend mon MBA unique 

Avez-vous déjà rencontré des soucis avec les toucvhes de votre clavier ?


----------



## Mr-ionman (9 Mai 2011)

Est-ce qu'un utilisateur de Macbook Air aurait ce problème :

J'ai une petite tache blanche (éclaircie dans tous les cas) sur le côté droit. Elle n'est pas visible sur fond noir donc je soupçonne le rétroéclairage (enfin je crois).

Une idée de l'origine de ce soucis ? Je n'ai pas eu de choc ou de pression sur l'écran pourtant.


----------



## jujurochedu42 (21 Mai 2011)

Salut à tous,

Je projette d'acheter un MBA très prochainement, mais j'ai deux questions :

- Au niveau du modèle : Je pense acheter d'occasion car mon budget est assez serré... Je voudrais votre vis si il y à une grosse difference entre les derniers modèles et ceux de 2009 (kit à rajouter par la suite un hdd sdd) ?

- Et puis la question écran...11" ou 13" ?? sachant que l'utilisation restera à du surf, regarder des vidéos, mais aussi un peu de bureautiques. A noter que le transporterais beaucoup

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,


jujurochedu42 a dit:


> - Au niveau du modèle : Je pense acheter d'occasion car mon budget est assez serré... Je voudrais votre vis si il y à une grosse difference entre les derniers modèles et ceux de 2009 (kit à rajouter par la suite un hdd sdd) ?
> 
> - Et puis la question écran...11" ou 13" ?? sachant que l'utilisation restera à du surf, regarder des vidéos, mais aussi un peu de bureautiques. A noter que le transporterais beaucoup



Si tu veux prendre un de 2009, ce sera un 13" car ils n'existent pas en 11".

Pour la différence entre les derniers models et les anciens, je pense que vu ton utilisation, tu ne devrais pas voir une grande différence, le seul risque est si tu décides par la suite de faire des choses plus poussées (jeux lourds, montages vidéos lourds,...).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

Vu le prix des SSD pour la 1ère génération de MBA, autant en acheter un neuf.


----------



## jujurochedu42 (23 Mai 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses...

Une dernière question : 

Je vais me diriger vers de l'occasion. Quel est le prix moyen de vente pour un macbook air de 2008 et 2009 config basique ?


----------



## nickos_fr (24 Mai 2011)

+/- 600 euros


----------



## ascefb (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

une question aux possesseurs et anciens possesseurs de MBA
Je pense acheter le modèle qui va normalement bientôt sortir, ce sera mon unique ordinateur (en remplacement d'un MBP)
D'après votre expérience, et témoignages entendus, en termes de fiabilité, le MBA peut-il constituer le seul ordinateur, i.e. être utilisé quotidiennement durant de longues heures, et durer dans le temps (4 ans) (j'ai encore un macbook blanc qui agé deplus de 5 ans fonctionne très bien, et mon MBP après 3 ans d'usage intensif ne montre aucun signe de fatigue)
y a t-il des tests sur cette question?
je vous remercie


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Juillet 2011)

ascefb a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> une question aux possesseurs et anciens possesseurs de MBA
> Je pense acheter le modèle qui va normalement bientôt sortir, ce sera mon unique ordinateur (en remplacement d'un MBP)
> ...




oui......


----------



## ascefb (11 Juillet 2011)

merci pour la réponse, qui a la mérite d'être courte, à défaut d'être étayée


----------



## nenon (23 Juillet 2011)

Oui, moi aussi, ca m'interesserait de savoir ce que vaut le MBA en terme de duree de vie sachant qu'en plus, on embarque a priori la meme batterie... Des experiences d'utilisateurs la dessus?  Merci


----------



## Li@mst0rM (25 Juillet 2011)

Le problème de ce genre de questions c'est... qu'il faudrait attendre 4 ans avant d'acheter la gamme 2011 ? 

De ce que je peux lire de ci de là sur le forum MBA, les témoignages des utilisateurs de MBA 2010 et postérieurs sont plutôt satisfaits de la durée de vie de leur ordinateur pour le moment. 

Concernant la batterie, si j'ai bien compris, il est possible d'en changer, mais en passant par un vendeur agréé (mais je n'ai pas eu de confirmation là dessus).


----------



## chacha95 (25 Juillet 2011)

Petite question en passant. L'Apple Care sur un MBA, est-ce un luxe ou pas ? 
Sur un iMac 27", je pense que c'est loin d'être un luxe, mais sur un MBA ??


----------



## ThomasK84 (25 Juillet 2011)

J'ai changé mon MBP pour un MBA il y a 2 mois... Je pense que l'Apple Care est quasi indispensable pour un MBA appelé à être trimballé à droite à gauche (sinon il valait mieux prendre un MPB ou un iMac)... Par contre, vu le prix, j'attends qu'une de mes connaissances aille aux USA et m'en prenne un!


----------



## chacha95 (25 Juillet 2011)

ThomasK84 a dit:


> J'ai changé mon MBP pour un MBA il y a 2 mois... Je pense que l'Apple Care est quasi indispensable pour un MBA appelé à être trimballé à droite à gauche (sinon il valait mieux prendre un MPB ou un iMac)... Par contre, vu le prix, j'attends qu'une de mes connaissances aille aux USA et m'en prenne un!


En même temps, si on en prends grand soin, je pense pas qu'il devrait y avoir de problèmes.

A ce que je sache, il n'y a pas eu de problèmes de dalle avec les MBA...
... ni de disques durs défectueux.

Perso, ça va fait 8 mois que j'en ai, je n'ai aucun problèmes (mis à part l'adaptateur Ethernet qui est reconnu une fois sur trois...)


----------



## John Kay (1 Août 2011)

J'ai une question par rapport aux nouveaux MBA  ou plutôt à Os Lion, je l'ignore.
Le seul comportement étrange que j'ai noté concerne la sortie de veille. Elle n'est pas immédiate, 4 à 5 secondes peuvent s'écouler avant que le bureau n'apparaisse. 
Sauriez-vous d'où ça peut venir ?


----------



## Tox (1 Août 2011)

chacha95 a dit:


> En même temps, si on en prends grand soin, je pense pas qu'il devrait y avoir de problèmes.
> 
> A ce que je sache, il n'y a pas eu de problèmes de dalle avec les MBA...
> ... ni de disques durs défectueux.
> ...



Si un usage nomade est prévu et qu'on a pas le cash nécessaire au remplacement de la machine, je pense que l'AppleCare est un mal nécessaire.

Tout ce qui est mécanique, charnières, trackpad, bouton d'alimentation, clavier, etc. est sujet à une usure plus rapide lorsque l'usage est plus "musclé"


----------



## draoug (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

à tous les possesseurs des nouveaux MacBook Air 13' : avez-vous essayé After Effects dessus ? Qu'est-ce que ça donne ? Le MBA ne galère pas trop pour le rendu ?

Mes questions fonctionnent aussi pour Premiere ou Final Cut 

Merci !

A bientôt.


----------



## Ant.1 (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour je ne sais pas ou je peux me rendre pour poser ma question ni d'ailleur si je peux la poser. Mais bon qui ne tente rien n'a rien? En fait j'ai installé windows 7 sur mon mba. Donc actuelement j'ai deux partitions(os/windows). Il y a juste un petit problème je n'ai pas de wifi sur la partition windows, le mba me demande d'installer un pilote pour ma carte wifi. Certains d'entre vous pourait savoir comment résoudre ce problème?

Merci

ps: si ce n'est pas le bon endroit veuillez m'indique le chemin.


----------



## Larme (4 Août 2011)

Essaye le forum Windows sur Mac


----------



## vietnamien (8 Août 2011)

Lorsque la batterie du mac est à 100% et qu'on laisse brancher à la prise, cela "déconnecte" la batterie et l'économise pour n'utiliser que le courant? ou cela utilise quand même les cycles de la batterie?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Août 2011)

Ant.1 a dit:


> Bonjour je ne sais pas ou je peux me rendre pour poser ma question ni d'ailleur si je peux la poser. Mais bon qui ne tente rien n'a rien? En fait j'ai installé windows 7 sur mon mba. Donc actuelement j'ai deux partitions(os/windows). Il y a juste un petit problème je n'ai pas de wifi sur la partition windows, le mba me demande d'installer un pilote pour ma carte wifi. Certains d'entre vous pourait savoir comment résoudre ce problème?



Bonjour,

Avez-vous installé les pilotes bootcamp dans windows (présents sur la clé usb d'installation d'OS X, ou sur le DVD selon le modèle) ?


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Août 2011)

217ae1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez-vous installé les pilotes bootcamp dans windows (présents sur la clé usb d'installation d'OS X, ou sur le DVD selon le modèle) ?



Effectivement, tous les drivers/pilotes pour windows sont sur le cd d'OS X ( en loccurrence sur la clé USB)


----------



## mojito_51 (8 Septembre 2011)

on est bien d'accord l'option ecran mat est reservé au macbookpro et donc pas dispo sur le air?


----------



## p.boussaguet (8 Septembre 2011)

Dispo uniquement pour le MBP 15" et 17" ... même pas pour le 13" !

Ceci dit, le MBA 13" a un écran bien moins réfléchissant que le MBP 13" .... j'en viens d'ailleurs. Et le MBA 13" est bien plus facile a utiliser en extérieur que le MBP 13" !


----------



## mojito_51 (11 Septembre 2011)

Dommage car de pas son format le MBA est celui qui se prête le plus facilement a une utilisation nomade et notamment en extérieur en milieu fortement éclairée.


----------



## ShinKanon (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, c'est mon premier message sur les forums de macgeneration mais j'ai un problème qui est assez dérangeant, du moins pour moi...

Il y a exactement une semaine j'ai acheté un MBA 11' en Belgique (chez Media Markt), j'ai pris le modèle de base. Tout allait bien mais depuis hier j'ai remarqué un certain bruit qui vient du Mac, comme un grésillement, même quand j'ai aucune application ouverte. C'est assez dérangeant parce que j'entends le bruit sans coller ma tête sur le Mac, c'est assez chiant...

Vous savez d'où peut venir ce problème ? Vous pensez que je dois ramener mon Mac au magasin pour leur demander quoi faire ?

Merci d'avance et bonne journée à tous


----------



## UnAm (16 Septembre 2011)

Ça vient de l'écran ou du clavier?
Ramène le chez ton revendeur ;-)


----------



## Le Mascou (23 Septembre 2011)

Encore mieux, si un APR ou Apple Store n'est pas loin, vas y faire un tour, ils fixeront le problème ou t'en donneront un nouveau, tout simplement


----------



## MrClaye (19 Décembre 2011)

L'alu sur les MBA est facilement sujet aux rayures ou pas ?


----------



## macshane (19 Décembre 2011)

Non.
Sauf à le poser sur des pointes de compas, of course.


----------



## opiumdna (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, je viens vous faire par non pas de mon mécontentement mais bien au contraire du sérieux et du professionnalisme du service commercial de Apple ^^
Je m'explique, j'ai effectué le 2 janvier une commande d'un macbook air 13.3" de base avec en plus une apple remote.
Pensant que la télécommande était compatible avec le Air, j'ai réalisé trop tard et la veille de la livraison (hier soir) qu'il n'y avait pas de port infrarouge sur le macbook :/
J'ai donc reçu ce matin la bête accompagné de la remote et appelé de suite le service commercial pour effectuer un retour.
Au début, la personne au bout du fil me dit qu'il faudra que je m'affranchisse de 11 euros de frais de port pour leurs renvoyer.
Du coup, j'explique que le fait d'avoir payé 19 euros d'apple remote et de devoir repayer 11 euros de port, je serai en fin de compte remboursé que de 8 euros donc autant que je la garde et que je la revende par mes propres moyens.
Au bout du fil, le mec me dit qu'il me remboursera les frais de port en justifiant du papier d'expédition.
Ensuite, voyant que j'hésitais, il me fais patienter (20 sec max) puis me dit:
- Gardez l'apple remote et on vous rembourse les 19 euros de celle-ci.
Franchement bravo pour le sérieux, j'ai été épaté ^^ Bref trop content de mon joujou, il charge tranquilou et après on allumera le bestiau.


----------



## b1792 (25 Juin 2012)

Salut !

Petite question pour ceux qui disposent déjà d'un macbook air 2011, ou mieux 2012.

N'ayant pas encore reçue la bête, j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un ultilise paralell desktop pour faire tourner Windows 7 sur sa machine.

Si oui, pouvez vous m'en dire plus sur le sujet ?

- Est-ce que le fait de faire tourner windows 7 en plus de mac os ne ralentit pas trop la machine ? Ou alors vaut-il mieux privilégier la solution bootcamp ?

- quand on utilise la partie windows, est ce que tout fonctionne comme si l'on était sur un pc ? au niveau du matériel et des périphériques j'entends.

- votre expérience générale avec cette solution ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (25 Juin 2012)

Ça dépend de ce que tu fais sous Windows...
Un gars parlait de virtualisation il y a quelques temps pour les MBA 2011...
Une p'tite recherche sur le forum si le topic n'a pas été supprimé ?


----------



## pouet13 (12 Juillet 2012)

je sais que cela a du déjà être traité mais vous me confirmez qu'on peut laisser le Macbook air(2012) branché sur secteur en permanence du moment qu'on le vide une fois tous les 15 jours en gros ?


----------



## Larme (12 Juillet 2012)

Oui.
Mais on déconseille de vider entièrement la batterie sous peine de la flinguer...


----------



## pouet13 (12 Juillet 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Oui.
> Mais on déconseille de vider entièrement la batterie sous peine de la flinguer...


Ok merci je ne savais pas ça , il faut la recharger a partir de combien en minimum ?


----------



## Lefenmac (13 Juillet 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Oui.
> Mais on déconseille de vider entièrement la batterie sous peine de la flinguer...



Il m'a semblé avoir entendu que ça c'est une légende?


----------



## robertodino (14 Juillet 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Oui.
> Mais on déconseille de vider entièrement la batterie sous peine de la flinguer...



Tu as lu ça où? Les nouvelles batteries ne sont pas sensibles à une décharge complète...


----------



## sclicer (7 Septembre 2012)

J'aimerais une précision car on lit tout et son contraire sur internet.
Je viens de recevoir mon Mba 13", que j'ai utilisé pendant 7h dès la réception je viens de le brancher sur secteur (il lui reste encore 40min)
Bref je n'avais pas besoin de le décharger entièrement ?
Pour le futur, pour une utilisation nomade dois-je la vider entièrement une fois par mois ou alors la recharger sur secteur dès que je peux.

Merci


----------



## Le Mascou (7 Septembre 2012)

Lors de la réception, le recharger à 100%, puis non, il ne faut pas le vider complètement.

Une fois ceci fait, plus la peine de t'embêter, il est même conseillé de ne pas vider la batterie complètement mais de recharger dès 20% restant. Avec un vidage complet une fois par mois a peu près pour la calibrer.


----------



## sclicer (8 Septembre 2012)

ok merci
Par contre sur les nouveaux modèles il n'y a plus de jauge lumineuse, donc j'en conclu que quand le Macsafe est passe du rouge au vert, je suis réellement à 100% ?
sinon istat m'indique que je suis à 98% de lifebattery, c'est normal ?
merci


----------



## Le Mascou (9 Septembre 2012)

sclicer a dit:


> Par contre sur les nouveaux modèles il n'y a plus de jauge lumineuse, donc j'en conclu que quand le Macsafe est passe du rouge au vert, je suis réellement à 100% ?



Exactement.




sclicer a dit:


> sinon istat m'indique que je suis à 98% de lifebattery, c'est normal ?
> merci



Oui pas de soucis, tu vas voir ça va beaucoup bouger au début. Je regardais souvent lorsque j'ai eu mon MBA puisque je trouvais que le % descendait beaucoup, mais apres 1 an c'est stable (94% actuellement), donc ne te prends pas la tête pour les petits %


----------



## sclicer (9 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Jyscall (18 Septembre 2012)

Hello, j'ai enfin récupéré le précieux MBA 

C'est beauW ! Pas de pépins, je chercherai un peu les éventuelles fuites de lumières mais pour l'instant c'est l'effet "wahou" !.

A suivre, je compte laisser la batterie se vider sous les 20% avant de la retrancher. Bordel la frappe est agréable également .

Après je la branche et je regarderai les tests à faire pour bien savoir si elle est bonne ou pas.

Ah ui, j'essaierai un coup des jeux comme wow en qualité moyenne, mais sinon les jeux s'il y a ne seront que neverwinter nights, avis aux amateurs de rp je remonte un serveur bientôt mais ça c'est autre chose.

Oui une vraie belle machine, et quel poids plume !

ps j'ai dit par le passé que je n'achèterai jamais Apple car c'est du Intel en plus cher. Bon le MBA n'est pas si cher par raport à un asus zenbook prime mais rigolez bien quand même.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (18 Septembre 2012)

Jyscall a dit:


> Hello, j'ai enfin récupéré le précieux MBA
> 
> C'est beauW ! Pas de pépins, je chercherai un peu les éventuelles fuites de lumières mais pour l'instant c'est l'effet "wahou" !.
> 
> ...



Tu avais raison, c'est du Intel en plus cher, mais ce sont sur les autres éléments que la différence se fait.... c'est sympa d'avoir une machine conçue pour être utilisée et pas seulement pour de la performance de calcul


----------



## Jyscall (19 Septembre 2012)

Le seul truc qui fait que c'est plus cher par rapport au zenbook que j'avais en tête, c'est juste ce cable TB-->ethernet et l'apple care


----------



## sclicer (21 Septembre 2012)

Perso j'ai reçu y'a deux semaine mon Mba 13".
Superbe machine pour mes jours de boulot. Elle tient bien ses 6h30-7H en wifi je trouve.

Seulement Istat pro m'indique déjà que j'ai une healt de 96%
C'est normal à 7 cycle ?

Sachant que je l'ai laissé juste une fois par mégarde jusqu'à 5% avant de rechargé et depuis je la recharge chaque jour sans tombé en dessous de 20%

Merci


----------



## Le Mascou (22 Septembre 2012)

sclicer a dit:


> Seulement Istat pro m'indique déjà que j'ai une healt de 96%
> C'est normal à 7 cycle ?
> 
> Sachant que je l'ai laissé juste une fois par mégarde jusqu'à 5% avant de rechargé et depuis je la recharge chaque jour sans tombé en dessous de 20%
> ...



Merci de lire les posts un peu plus haut... Je me cite:

"Oui pas de soucis, tu vas voir ça va beaucoup bouger au début. Je regardais souvent lorsque j'ai eu mon MBA puisque je trouvais que le % descendait beaucoup, mais apres 1 an c'est stable (94% actuellement), donc ne te prends pas la tête pour les petits %  "


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Octobre 2012)

Un petit Feedback du nouveau MBA version 2012 :

J'ai utilisé un PB12' que j'ai du abandonné, j'ai travaillé avec un MBP Penryn de 2008, puis en 2009 j'ai craqué pour un MBA 2,13Ghz avec un SSD de 128 GO.

Cette machine me convenait parfaitement mais avait deux limites, la première porte sur les deux GO de RAM, ce qui ne me gênait pas spécialement, mais surtout le SSD de 128 GO était plein ... et comme il s'agit de mails que je ne peux pas effacer ... je ne pouvais plus emporter de documents e manière courante... ce qui est gênant avec un portable.

Donc je fais le grand pas et je commande un MBA, la version full options, les 8 GO de RAM, le processeur i7 et le SSD de 512 GO.

Evidemment avec un apple care compte tenu du prix de la machine.

Cela fait maintenant une semaine que je travaille avec de manière courante, et plusieurs éléments ressortent :

Le trackpad est surprenant, il glisse même trop ... notamment pour l'usage avec le côté du pouce qui perd un peu de sa précision.

Le clavier : la course des touches et un peu plus courte que précédement mais cela n'est pas gênant c'est juste un petite différence.

L'écran : là c'est juste du bonheur avec une résolution de 1440*900 on a un écran de 15' sur son 13'. 

Je travaille avec un second écran externe (un cinéma display 23') : j'ai eu peur... mais finalement on peut brancher l'adaptateur mini displau port sur le port thunderbolt. de la même manière je peux réutiliser les disques FW 800 avec l'adatateur thunderbolt vers FW 800 

Donc pas de mauvaises surprises au contraire même, j'ai beaucoup plus de connetique et avec plus de possibilité qu'auparavant.

L'autonomie : 6 heures en bureautique, écran à 60 %, avec bluetooth et wi fi, largement de quoi tenir en déplacement (j'avais 4h30 précédement et c'était un peu juste surtout si je ne disposais pas de prises dans le train).

Pour ce qui est du poids et du volume, le MBA reste un ultra portable.

Enfin l'impression de solidité est plus importante que sur mon ancienne version, la charnière parait plus ferme et l'écran de bouge pas du tout.

Une dernière bonne suprise c'est la qualité du son... je le trouve en nette amélioration par rapport à l'ancienne version.

Pour ce qui est des performances, c'est du simple au double, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de jouer avec Aperture sur des fichiers raw (ce sera pendant les vacances...)

certes le prix est relativement élevé, mais pour un usage professionnel c'est une pure merveille, largement rentabilisé par les aspects ergonomiques et pratiques de cette machine.


----------



## Patgwad (5 Juin 2014)

Salut, 
Comme je te comprends. Perso j'ai un MBA 13" de 2012 i7 256Go SSD et c'est vraiment le pied de travailler avec une machine pareille. Comme toi j'ai un écran externe de 24" avec un clavier et souris BT Apple c'est vraiment top de précision pour le travail photo etc. 
Seul petit bémol quand tu travail sur des gros fichiers vidéo mais normal, le MBA n'est pas très adapté mais je trouve qu'il s'en tire plutôt bien.
Enfin c'est pour moi le meilleur des ultra portables à tous les points de vue 
Patrice


----------



## nalfein (23 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai une (semi-bête) question à poser, mais j'en profite pour rédiger un feedback 

J'ai acheté mon MBA en septembre dernier (mi-2013, i5, 8 Go RAM, 128 Go SSD).

Je venais de commencer un stage de labo de 3 mois au cours duquel je devais rédiger un mémoire. Tous les jours je devais me rendre au labo en bus, et j'avais besoin d'un ordi pour des recherches biblio et de la rédaction. La journée durait de 8 à 17 h.

A l'époque mon MB de 2009 avait besoin d'une cure de jeunesse (batterie naze, ventilo encrassé, système encombré, etc.) et j'étais pas très chaud de trimballer un DD mécanique dans les bus de ma ville (les chauffeurs sont des cowboys).

J'ai donc cherché quelque chose de léger, robuste, avec un bonne autonomie, "à jour" niveau hardware, froid et silencieux, et le MBA m'a satisfait sur tous ces points, surtout l'autonomie. J'ai utilisé une carte SD pour mettre toute ma doc, au cas où on me le piquerait, et ça me permettait de bosser le soir et les WE sur mon MB blanc habituel. A part qq problèmes d'écran lors de la mise en veille que j'ai jamais bien pigé, RAS (NB : fait tourner minecraft modestement).

Une fois mon stage fini, j'ai continué à utiliser mon MB blanc à la maison, délaissant un peu le MBA. Je n'avais pas changé de machine principale car le disque dur était un peu exigu pour mon usage personnel (j'ai beaucoup de "CD" et de "DVD" qui passent dessus).

Mon conseil pour ceux qui voudraient faire du MBA leur machine principale c'est de maximiser le disque dur, ou de mettre un disque dur réseau pour les fichiers (audio et autres). Le pire c'est que j'en ai un mais je ne le branche pas pour le moment à cause de mes colocs un peu destroy.

Ma question maintenant : après 300 jours en ma possession, et du fait des circonstances décrites ci-dessus, je n'ai que 18 cycles de batterie au compteur. Jusqu'à peu la santé de la batterie était à 100 %. J'essayais de l'utiliser jusqu'à 40 % pour le recharger ensuite tous les mois, et de le stocker à 50%, avec une assiduité discutable.
Ces jours-ci je l'ai utilisé jusqu'à 16 % puis l'ai rechargé, et la santé est descendue à 95 %.

Est-ce que cet indicateur de santé vaut vraiment quelque chose ? Je ne sais plus trop quoi penser. Est-ce mon utilisation a provoqué la baisse, ou est-ce que la baisse est liée au temps ?

Merci de m'éclairer un peu ^^'


----------



## RobinL (23 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir,

Tu veux dire que ta batterie, rechargée à fond, affiche 95%?


----------



## nalfein (23 Juillet 2014)

non, quand elle est à 100 %, la charge stockée vaut 95 % de la charge à la sortie de l'usine (santé de la batterie)


----------



## inoga (22 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
Certains d'entre-vous ont ils testés les nouveaux MacBook Air ?
Cela donne quoi comparé aux 2014 ?


----------



## inoga (24 Mai 2015)

Tu réponds à un message s'il y a quasi 1 an. [emoji12]


----------



## l4crim (15 Octobre 2015)

Salut,
Auriez vous un bon logiciel pour vérifier les stats de la batterie ? 
Merci


----------

